# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta na SV. DUHU

## MIJA 32

Drage forumašice, otvaram vam novu temu o potpomognutoj na SD-u.
Prethodnu sam zaključala, a vi, ako na prethodnoj istoimenoj temi imate nešto značajno i vrijedno što se ne treba obrisati sažmite i pošaljite nekoj od nas tri moderatorice na pp pa ćemo uvrstiti u ovaj prvi post.

I molim vas da kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta
 ovdje.

Molim da ne chatate, vjerujem da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke.

*korisni linkovi kako se neke teme ne bi ponavljale:*


MPO NA SD
PRETRAGE NA SD
dr. Bauman



Svima u postupcima rudarski SRETNO!!!

----------


## MIJA 32

Drage cure
ja vas lijepo molim da prestanete chatati (na ovoj temi se to radi i više nego što je normalno :No-no: )
prestanite vrijeđati svoje liječnike (osim što je ružno i neuljudno masu njih prati ove stranice)
veselim se svakoj mpo trudnoći,ali molim vas nemojte topic pretvarati u trudnički chat  (za razmjenu trudničkih tema i dilema postoje pdf,stoga ih koristite)
svrha topica je razmjena korisnih info,za chat si napravite liste (npr. u gmailu) no ne radite to ovdje

svaki chat i vrijeđanje će se ubuduće brisati

----------


## TeddyBearz

Vratio se danas dr. B.  :Smile:

----------


## beba.2

evo, zakazan AIH za četvrtak. malo me malo strah.  a koja sam frikuša ( zaboravila pitati kad trebam doći,) zvala sve znam sad. ma jutros sva izbezumljena sam došla.
da li je bitno u koju ruku se dobiva štoperica ili nema veze?

----------


## šniki

Kaj si dobila, Ovitrelle ili Choragorn?
Ovitrelle ide u ruku ili bušicu, potkožno, a ak je Choragorn onda u guzu.....mišić
Mislim da prije pola 9 ne trebaš dolaziti...tak nekak sve kreće, ali zovi ti njih da provjeriš

----------


## beba.2

ovitrelle sam dobila, moram sama kupiti. e i dr-ica me pitala dal znam sama davati injekcije. ne znam, rekoh, rekla je da dođem onda na hitnu na SD. jel problem ak idem na hitnu kod sebe  u zagorje? ne znam baš radi toga samo dolazit? ak treba, budem naravno. zvala sam već, rekla mi je da ne trebam dolazit prije pola deset

----------


## TeddyBearz

Obično ti kažu da dođeš u 8:30 za AIH, ali obično prvo idu punkcije i transferi, pa ćeš vjerojatno malo čekati.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ovitrelle si sama daš u trbuh, stvarno nije problem.  :Smile:

----------


## beba.2

hvala, probat ću sama, ali nisam baš sigurna. i hvala za vrijeme.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Možeš si malo proučiti ovaj topic:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30090-s...anje-injekcija

Ima unutra i raznih korisnih linkova, meni su pomogli kad sam se trebala sama piknuti. Sad sam već profić za Ovitrelle.  :Laughing:

----------


## beba.2

hvala Teddy

----------


## kandela

na stopericu se moze na bilo koju hitnu doci, i to rijesiti za one koji nisu hrabri da se sami pikaju.
ja znam da budem ja opet kod mene na hitnu jer imamo jednog  novog mladog, zgodnog doktora  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Samo da prijavim da nista od mog prirodnog ciklusa, folikulici strajkaju. Idem tek za mjesec dana na dogovor za iduci postupak koji ce biti u 5/6. mjesecu.

----------


## tihić

> Samo da prijavim da nista od mog prirodnog ciklusa, folikulici strajkaju. Idem tek za mjesec dana na dogovor za iduci postupak koji ce biti u 5/6. mjesecu.


bugaboo koliki su ti bili folikuli :Love:

----------


## beba.2

bugaboo, baš mi je žao. drži se i nadam se da će to vrijeme što prije proći

----------


## bugaboo

Ne znam koliki su bili , nisu mi rekli, ali na "telki" se stvarno nis nije vidjelo.

Nema frke, sad malo odmora...

----------


## tihić

> Ne znam koliki su bili , nisu mi rekli, ali na "telki" se stvarno nis nije vidjelo.
> 
> Nema frke, sad malo odmora...


Žao mi je,al upjet će drugi put

----------


## Kadauna

*EVO NOVA AKCIJA!

**AKO  STE   BILI U POSTUPKU NAKON  DONOŠENJA ZAKONA I AKO to JOŠ NISTE učinile ,  MOLIMO DA** ISPUNITE UPITNIK  USPJEŠNOSTI (u mom potpisu)   ... VRLO SU NAM  BITNI  PODACI KAKO  BISMO IZNIJELI "PODATKE STVARNIH PACIJENATA" * 

A DETALJE POGLEDAJTE I OVDJE: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54392-JO%C5%A0-JEDNA-AKCIJA!-VA%C5%BDNO!-sakupimo-svoje-neovisne-statistike!

----------


## Kadauna

> *EVO NOVA AKCIJA!
> 
> **AKO  STE   BILI U POSTUPKU NAKON  DONOŠENJA ZAKONA I AKO to JOŠ NISTE učinile ,  MOLIMO DA** ISPUNITE UPITNIK  USPJEŠNOSTI (u mom potpisu)   ... VRLO SU NAM  BITNI  PODACI KAKO  BISMO IZNIJELI "PODATKE STVARNIH PACIJENATA" * 
> 
> A DETALJE POGLEDAJTE I OVDJE: 
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54392-JO%C5%A0-JEDNA-AKCIJA!-VA%C5%BDNO!-sakupimo-svoje-neovisne-statistike!


 evo s potpisom

----------


## bugaboo

Vec ispunila nakon svakog postupka.

----------


## tihić

> evo s potpisom


Ispunila!!!!

----------


## Jim

Curke da li koja ide po lijekove na SD sutra da se možda nađemo na kavici ???

----------


## beba.2

ja svoju inseminaciju odradila u četvrtak, 01.04. malo bolno ali ok. na kontrolu za tri tjedna sa nalazima bete. tko će to dočekati. jeste i vi toliko čekale nakon inseminacije( ako je koja bila)?

----------


## crvenkapica77

beba sretno.....bolilo te?...hm....ja sam radila 3x  nijednom me nije bolilo....betu ces  naravno napraviti  14 dana poslije aih   ...*SRETNO*
gdje ste cureeee??? 
sta  sve farbate jajasca   :Grin:

----------


## beba.2

da onak, bolilo me, kao injekcija,i malo sam poslije krvarila. nadam se da će uspjeti. ubacili su 8 milijuna zdravih plivača. a sad, tko zna.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Mene je AIH svaki put bolio, valjda sam mimoza.  :Grin:

----------


## tihić

Curke sretan uskrs

----------


## crvenkapica77

*Sretan  Uskrs svima  vama i vasim obiteljima......*

----------


## IVANA196

Pozdrav svima... i prvo sretan Uskrs !!!!

----------


## IVANA196

Evo ovako zanima me nekoliko stvari. Ja kao i većina Vas tu imam problema i već sam bila ne jednom postupku.
Sad smo se upisali i na SV.DUH pa me zanima kako to ide kod njih? Koliko se čeka za sam postupak?
Obavila sam razgovor s dr. i naručio me za ultrazvuk 11.05. Što ide dalje???
Oprostite što gnjavim ,ali toliko toga me zanima....

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam kod dr. T i od 1. konzultacija do 1. postupka je proslo mjesec dana jer smo imali sve nalaze koji su bili potrebni, samo smo u međuvremenu napravili testove na HIV i hepatitis (to nismo imali) jer bez toga ne mozes u postupak. Nek ti kazu cure koje su kod dr. B kako to kod njega ide, ja sam morala doci 8. DC (nakon klomifena 3.-7. DC) na folikulometriju i tako je krenulo. Na zalost postupak nije uspio, beta negativna, ali nadam se da ces ti imati vise srece.

Na SD ti sve ide dosta brzo, ne znam kako je sad zbog ljekova, navodno sve bolnice imaju ogranicena sredstva pa to moze malo kociti postupke.

----------


## bugaboo

Mi smo odustali od P&P savjetovanja u obiteljskom centru jer nam se nije dalo ici 5 puta na psih. savjetovanje i jos 1-2 puta na pravno. Bili smo na kraju u Viliju na psih. i bilo je cisto o.k., popiricali sa dr. kojih 40-ak min, mogu priznati da nam je bilo i korisno.

Iduci jedan zovemo njihovog pravnika da obavimo i taj dio pa onda imamo svu papirologiju.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Mi smo odustali od P&P savjetovanja u obiteljskom centru jer nam se nije dalo ici 5 puta na psih. savjetovanje i jos 1-2 puta na pravno. Bili smo na kraju u Viliju na psih. i bilo je cisto o.k., popiricali sa dr. kojih 40-ak min, mogu priznati da nam je bilo i korisno.
> 
> Iduci jedan zovemo njihovog pravnika da obavimo i taj dio pa onda imamo svu papirologiju.



jel  uopce bitno gdje se obavlja to pp savjetovanje?

jel moze  se napraviti u splitu   a  ivf  raditi u zg npr.?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Mi smo odustali od P&P savjetovanja u obiteljskom centru jer nam se nije dalo ici 5 puta na psih. savjetovanje i jos 1-2 puta na pravno. Bili smo na kraju u Viliju na psih. i bilo je cisto o.k., popiricali sa dr. kojih 40-ak min, mogu priznati da nam je bilo i korisno.
> 
> Iduci jedan zovemo njihovog pravnika da obavimo i taj dio pa onda imamo svu papirologiju.


Koja je cijena u Viliju?

----------


## bugaboo

Mislim da nije bitno gdje se radi to savjetovanje, bitno je da to obavimo i da imamo papire. U Viliju je psiholosko 300 kn, javim vam kad obavim pravno, ali mislim isto da je tu negdje.

----------


## Jim

*beba.2* - meni je 1.aih radio dr.B i uopće me nije ništa boljelo, a 2.aih mi je radila dr.T i jaakoo me boljelo i krvarila sam 2-3 dana nakon postupka. Što se tiče čekanja meni je dr.B rekao ako ne dobijete mjesečnicu za 15 dana sigurno ste trudni...bio je u pravu,ja nisam ni dočekala da vadim betu jer sam dobila. Znači da ćeš ti puno prije nego odeš kod dr.znati i sama rezultat.

----------


## Jim

Drage moje želim vam sretan Uskrs  :Very Happy:  i da sve koje smo sada u postupcima idući Uskrs dočekamo s našim  :Saint:  u stomačiću.

----------


## crvenkapica77

*Jim  ,*ja kad  koristim utrogestane   nema sanse  da procurim..ma mogla bi cekat  20 dana poslije a ne 14
..onda bi ja uvijek mislila da sam  T.    inace  ciklus mi 24-25  a   ne dobijem  do  30dc......cim prestanem stavljati utrice procurim za dan.......eh da je bar tako kako dr. B  kaze.......nazalost meni  test sve pokvari   :Sad:

----------


## ines31

Hej drage moje trudnice sa SD, jedno pitanjce, kad sam zvala gore nakon pozitivne bete sestra rekla da dodjem za 3 tjedna, ja sam si do sad računala 3 tjedna od kada sam ih nazvala, ili sam trebala računat 3 tjedna od ET-a, danas mi je 25 dnt, sad da čekam idući ponedjeljak ili bi mogla već ovaj tjedan otić na uzv nije mi jasno, ma sva sam zbunjena???

----------


## beba.2

> *beba.2* - meni je 1.aih radio dr.B i uopće me nije ništa boljelo, a 2.aih mi je radila dr.T i jaakoo me boljelo i krvarila sam 2-3 dana nakon postupka. Što se tiče čekanja meni je dr.B rekao ako ne dobijete mjesečnicu za 15 dana sigurno ste trudni...bio je u pravu,ja nisam ni dočekala da vadim betu jer sam dobila. Znači da ćeš ti puno prije nego odeš kod dr.znati i sama rezultat.



Jim, meni je radila neka dr-ica koju još do sad nisam vidjela, a dr. B je bio pored. i meni je rekao kontrola za 3 tjedna ako ne dođe glupača, a ako dođe da ih nazovem. ja ovaj mjesec prvi put koristim utrogestane, inače sam koristila dabroston, pa ne znam kako ću i kada procurit. ali svakako ću znati prije, jer su  mi simptomi uvijek slični, tj. kad sam imala biokemijske i prije nego mi je kasnila sam znala da sam trudna. tako se i sad nadam. 
a ja sam  malo krvarila taj dana, par točkica na ulošku i nakon dva dana kad sam se brisala opet je bilo par točkica. a sad je ok. samo me taj jajnik di je bila ovulacija, bolio još 3 dana onak luđački.

----------


## lanarica

> Hej drage moje trudnice sa SD, jedno pitanjce, kad sam zvala gore nakon pozitivne bete sestra rekla da dodjem za 3 tjedna, ja sam si do sad računala 3 tjedna od kada sam ih nazvala, ili sam trebala računat 3 tjedna od ET-a, danas mi je 25 dnt, sad da čekam idući ponedjeljak ili bi mogla već ovaj tjedan otić na uzv nije mi jasno, ma sva sam zbunjena???


Ines 31, u mojem slučaju, ali i u slučaju većine cura - 3 tjedna od ET - išle smo na UZV....

----------


## miška

Cure,od kad pa do kad radi onaj laboratorij u podrumu ? Hvala unaprijed

----------


## ines31

> Ines 31, u mojem slučaju, ali i u slučaju većine cura - 3 tjedna od ET - išle smo na UZV....


Budem i ja ovaj tjedan otišla, daj mi sam pliz reci kad si taj prvi put išla jel se vidjelo srčeko da kuca!

----------


## miška

:Cekam:

----------


## capka

Cure molim vas informaciju..razmišljam o prelasku na SD isključivo zato jer sam čula da su manje gužve i da se često može ići u prirodne, klomifenske postupke.(inače sam zadovoljna svojim dr.na VV ali teško se mirim s jednim ili dva postupka u godini).Može li mi netko reći kakva je situacija na SD, priznaju li nalaze sa druge klinike?

----------


## modesty4

Meni su sve uvažili, jedino smo spermiogram ponavljali i to kod njih odmah kada su i bile prve konzultacije.

----------


## beba.2

miška, mislim da radi o 7, nisam sigurna. valjda će se netko javiti tko zna. cure koje ste prošle inseminaciju. da li ste imale kakve simptome poslije, da li ste razmišljale da li ste trudne. ja nemam nikakvih. kad god sam bila trudna, a bila sam par puta, uvijek sam imala nekakve simptome: tipa, vrućina u glavi, bol u preponama, bolove jajnika kao da je upala u pitanju.... sad ništa. za 8 dana vadim betu, a tako bih je htjela već sad vadit. cicke me malo bole ali mislim da je to od utrogestana, i da , imam iscjedak kao da se upiškim, ali vidim da ste o tome pisale da to zna biti od utrogestana.  kako ste mi vi? ima li šta novoga kod vas?

----------


## agility

Bok cure,

AIH imala sam 23.03. Prvi put. Danas je 16 dana od postupka. Do sada 2 testa pozitivna. 
Znate možda, trebam još raditi betu? Meni je sestra rekla da ne moram betu?

----------


## Joss

> Budem i ja ovaj tjedan otišla, daj mi sam pliz reci kad si taj prvi put išla jel se vidjelo srčeko da kuca!


Ines teškko da će vidjeti srčeko 3 tjedna od et-a.
Tada se vidi gestacijska i žumanjčana vrećica- dakle potvrdi da je trudnoća u maternici.
Nakon toga te naruči za tjedan dana i obično se vidi srčana reakcija , ali i ako ne nije panika, nekad treba malo više vremena.
Sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

> Cure,od kad pa do kad radi onaj laboratorij u podrumu ? Hvala unaprijed


Lab radi od 7h, s tim da mozes doci i ranije i uzeti broj da budes medju prvima na redu ako ti se zuri jer uvijek ima puno penzica koji dođu jako rano, valjda ne mogu spavati.

----------


## ines31

> Ines teškko da će vidjeti srčeko 3 tjedna od et-a.
> Tada se vidi gestacijska i žumanjčana vrećica- dakle potvrdi da je trudnoća u maternici.
> Nakon toga te naruči za tjedan dana i obično se vidi srčana reakcija , ali i ako ne nije panika, nekad treba malo više vremena.
> Sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala Joss, ja sam odlučila ići u ponedjeljak biti će mi to 30 dan od transfera, mislim da bi se tad već trebalo vidjeti srčeko! :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## šniki

> Bok cure,
> 
> AIH imala sam 23.03. Prvi put. Danas je 16 dana od postupka. Do sada 2 testa pozitivna. 
> Znate možda, trebam još raditi betu? Meni je sestra rekla da ne moram betu?


Pozdrav draga....ja bi napravila betu, da vidiš kakva je i onda opet za dva dana da se vidi kak raste......

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Bok cure,
> 
> AIH imala sam 23.03. Prvi put. Danas je 16 dana od postupka. Do sada 2 testa pozitivna. 
> Znate možda, trebam još raditi betu? Meni je sestra rekla da ne moram betu?


*pa cestitam na trudnoci   !!!!!*

----------


## mare41

agilitiy, čestitam, u principu se radi beta, a nakon 2 dana ponovi da se vidi duplanje, to je dobro napraviti da e vidi da je sve ok.

----------


## šniki

I da, naravno baš sam šumasta* čestitam na trudnoći*!!!!!!!

----------


## agility

Hvala!

ne ide mi se čisto zbog toga što mrzim bolnice, laboratorije i to sve..
Ali, sutra ću još jedan test napravit, pa se valjda ipak prošećem izvadit krv. U utorak imam kontrolu.
Znate možda, dr. B radi ili je na godišnjem?

----------


## BOZZ

e curke danas se moram piknuti sa decapeptyl 21. dan to ide samo jedna inekcija kaj ne?

----------


## šniki

Da, da, samo jedna pikica.....i pikaj se o prilike u isto vrijeme.....super da si krenula.....

----------


## BOZZ

joj evo upravo sam se piknula, odlučila sam da iako mi je prvi put da se pikam sama i nije tako strašno koda me komarac piknuo.

----------


## BOZZ

napokon evo i ja krenula, da vidimo što če bit...

----------


## bugaboo

Agility cestitam!

Bozz, koliko si dugo cekala ljekove, jesi ih odmah dobila ili su te zvali? 
Ja krajem mjeseca idem na dogovor za postupak pa me zanima kako to ide, hocu li odmah dobiti lijekove ili... U 1. IVF-u sam sama kupila 3 gonala pa ne znam kako to ide kad ti bolnica daje lijekove.

----------


## tihić

Agility čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bozz samo hrabro i sretno :Zaljubljen:

----------


## BOZZ

> Agility cestitam!
> 
> Bozz, koliko si dugo cekala ljekove, jesi ih odmah dobila ili su te zvali? 
> Ja krajem mjeseca idem na dogovor za postupak pa me zanima kako to ide, hocu li odmah dobiti lijekove ili... U 1. IVF-u sam sama kupila 3 gonala pa ne znam kako to ide kad ti bolnica daje lijekove.


čuj ako imaš svu dokumentaciju vjerujem da nečeš dugo čekati,ja sam se povlačila od prvog mj,dok sam sve skupila,dok me je on šetao malo sim tam.Sada bu te stavio na listu i onda čekaš da te nazovu,ali budi uporna savjetujem ti ja jer mislim da ih nebi ni dobila da mu nisam dosađivala,ali mogu vam reči da je naš dr.B zakon s obzirom kako se drugdje čeka Sv. Duh je mila majka,super se snalaze bez obzira na ovu zbrku oko zakona.I hvala cure na podršci.Meni ti je sestra J. dala odmah sve ljekove koje mi je doktor propisao .

----------


## miška

Cure,hvala za info :Naklon:

----------


## lanarica

> Budem i ja ovaj tjedan otišla, daj mi sam pliz reci kad si taj prvi put išla jel se vidjelo srčeko da kuca!


Ines31 - sorry što kasnim na odgovoru; bila sam daleko od interneta ovih dana... Nije se vidjelo srčeko tada već tek 10-tak dana iza..Odlazak na UZV 3 tjedna nakon ET je ekvivalent petom tjednu trudnoće, kad je normalno da se vidi gestacijska vrećica (katkad i žumanjčana) odnosno tada se može vidjeti da se plod nalazi u maternici. srce počne kucati najčešće u 7-om tjednu...
Oprosti ako si ovo već saznala od cura, tj ako se ponavljam..
Pozdrav svima od jedne SD trudnice

----------


## ines31

> Ines31 - sorry što kasnim na odgovoru; bila sam daleko od interneta ovih dana... Nije se vidjelo srčeko tada već tek 10-tak dana iza..Odlazak na UZV 3 tjedna nakon ET je ekvivalent petom tjednu trudnoće, kad je normalno da se vidi gestacijska vrećica (katkad i žumanjčana) odnosno tada se može vidjeti da se plod nalazi u maternici. srce počne kucati najčešće u 7-om tjednu...
> Oprosti ako si ovo već saznala od cura, tj ako se ponavljam..
> Pozdrav svima od jedne SD trudnice


Hvala draga, soc.gin na godišnjem tek  ću danas dobit uputnicu tak da na kraju ipak idem u ponedjeljak, eto točno mjesec dana od transfera, Pozdrav!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure jel se treba narucivati  na SD ako si vec jednom bio  gore na razgovoru u  11mj .i sad opet na razgovor?
...ili samo dođes sa uputnicom  ??

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam se sad za razgovor o drugom postupku narucila za kraj mj. kako mi je dr. rekla. Nazovi gore sestre pa pitaj, ali mislim da i ako se samo pojavis gore s uputnicom da te nece odbiti ako nisi narucena (pogotovo ako hvatas ciklus).

----------


## BOZZ

Ovisi kaj trebaš,inače je doktor uvijek u žurbi i ako nisi naručen za termin nnestigneš ga ništa pitat možda bi bilo bolje da se naručiš,nazovi sestre(iako če ti i one reći isto,barem meni),ali probaj na folikumetrijama ujutro od pol sedam.Samo ti kažem da se nečeš ništa prav moći dogovoriti,jer ti je to ujutro ko na traci.

----------


## crvenkapica77

a za koliko  sestra naruci ?  nije valjda opet  za mj. tek??
bugaboo    ,  kad si zvala kad te je narucila?
jel mogu sutra zvati  imali gore tko subotom?

----------


## crvenkapica77

moja beta opet  0.00 i zato   zelim ici na dogovor za  ivf kod  dr. Baumana.....htjela bi  sto prije  na razgovor, jer  treba vremena dok skupim sve  nalaze itd.....
jel on jos uvijek  samo utorkom gore?

----------


## zedra

curke, koliko se često rade prirodni ivf.ovi u vašoj bolnici?? mislim, na stimulirani ne bih išla kod nas, ali sam razmišljala eventualno pokoji prirodni...

----------


## bugaboo

> a za koliko sestra naruci ? nije valjda opet za mj. tek??
> bugaboo , kad si zvala kad te je narucila?
> jel mogu sutra zvati imali gore tko subotom?


Subotom ti gore doktor koji je taj dan dezuran (ne nuzno nasi MPO-ovci) radi samo folikulometriju ako nekoga naruce, tako da ti se sutra nitko nece javiti gore.

Ja sam zvala krajem 3. mj. da me naruce za kraj 4. mj. jer je tako dr. rekla, mozda ti i prije dođes na red, meni nije niti bilo potrebno prije.

Mislim da dr. B jos uvijek ambulantu ima samo utorkom, nazovi u ponedjeljak i reci da ti je hitno, da li mozes doci odmah u utorak.

----------


## bugaboo

> curke, koliko se često rade prirodni ivf.ovi u vašoj bolnici?? mislim, na stimulirani ne bih išla kod nas, ali sam razmišljala eventualno pokoji prirodni...


Ako imas sve nalaze spremne na prirodnjak mozes odmah u iducem ciklusu, mislim da nema ogranicenja sto se toga tice.

----------


## agility

Napravila sam betu: 823: Još ne vjerujem da je uspijelo od prve.
Imala sam samo jedan folikul, a na dan aih nije ga više bilo. Nisam imala razloga se nadati...
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ines31

> Napravila sam betu: 823: Još ne vjerujem da je uspijelo od prve.
> Imala sam samo jedan folikul, a na dan aih nije ga više bilo. Nisam imala razloga se nadati...


Čestitam, super beta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## agility

Hvala Ines  :Smile: 

Crvenkapica, kad sam bila zadnji puta na sd, baš je zvala neka cura za dogovor i sestra naručila nju za 3 tjedna.

----------


## tihić

agility čestitam sretnice naša :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Hvala Ines 
> 
> Crvenkapica, kad sam bila zadnji puta na sd, baš je zvala neka cura za dogovor i sestra naručila nju za 3 tjedna.



cestitam  wooowww   :Very Happy: 

hvala na odgovoru......a  ako dr. radi samo  utorkom   sta je onda sa postupcima, punkcijama,itd....jel to radi svaki dan ? ili samo utorkom   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## agility

To radi svaki dan, on ili netko drugi. Meni je radila neka mlada, plava doktorica. Nikad prije nju nisam vidjela. Dr je bio onda na bolovanju.

----------


## crvenkapica77

agility  to ti je 1 aih  i odmah is prve uspjela    ,  woow...zavidim ti...jel smijem?  :Wink: 
jel mozes napisat   dijagnozu vasu i tvoje godi....
ja sam radila 3aih i   :Sad:  ....a sve ok...

----------


## agility

Probala sam u potpisu ali nije uspijelo  :Sad: 
Ja imam 34 god., pcos i nikad prirodne ovulacije, muž 40, i svakakvi nalazi, zadnji: asthenozoospermia.
Bila sam već trudna, nakon stimulacije klomifenom, rodila u 6. mj prošle godine. Naš sinčič preminuo je nakon poroda. Sve isto na sd.
Kad sam se malo opravila odlučili smo opet probati.
Sad sam primila 37 gonala i stopericu. Aih 25 dc. Jedan folikul, ali za sada dobitni.

----------


## crvenkapica77

a joj draga nisam znala...oprosti....zao mi je zbog  sincica :Love: ....mali anđeo...

----------


## crvenkapica77

a joj draga nisam znala...oprosti....zao mi je zbog  sincica :Love: ....mali anđeo...

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  koje ste zadnjih dana  putovale za ZG.....jel dobijete i dalje putni trosak ?  iako  vam je blizi neki drugi grad...u mom slucaju Split......

----------


## modesty4

Ja sam dobila, iako mi je Osijek puno bliži.

----------


## crvenkapica77

to pp savjetovanje   jeli se to jednom   obavi  ili svaki postupak   ponovo?
 :Coffee: 
svima  saljem

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajde budite dobre pa mi napisite ili posaljite  pp   broj  SD   gdje se  zove za narucit....ja sam  ga izgubila    :Sad:  
koliko se cekaju  ti  ljekovi   ?  
cure  jeli   klomifen +gonal  ne bude  endometrij tako tanak.....jel  mu  gonal pomogne  ili   bubam?

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam uzimala klomifen + 3x1 gonal i na zadnjoj folikulometriji na dan stoperice endic samo 6 mm tako da mislim da gonal bas ne pomaze da se endic zadeblja ako ga je klomifen vec stanjio.

Broj za narucivanje na SD: 01/3712109

----------


## Korny77

> Napravila sam betu: 823: Još ne vjerujem da je uspijelo od prve.
> Imala sam samo jedan folikul, a na dan aih nije ga više bilo. Nisam imala razloga se nadati...


Bok svima,

moram reći da mi je ova tvoja situacija ponovno vratila nadu...čestitam ti od srca...naime ja sam završila s gonalima i imam samo dva folikula(toliko sam ih imala s klomifenom)-u pon. mi je punkcija pa se nadam da je to dovoljno-loše sam reagirala očito na gonale...

Pozdrav svima...Kisss

----------


## bugaboo

> to pp savjetovanje jeli se to jednom obavi ili svaki postupak ponovo?
> 
> svima saljem


PP savjetovanje se obavi samo 1 koliko ja znam i to ti vrijedi za sve postupke, nema smisla da ponavljas prije svakog postupka, ako ides u prirodnjake ciklus za ciklusom to bi znacilo da svaki mjesec moras i psihicu.

Hvala na  :Coffee: , bas mi je pasala  :Yes:

----------


## bugaboo

Agility zao mi je za sincica  :Sad: 

Sad budi jaka za malu mrvicu koju imas u sebi  :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

> Bok svima,
> 
> moram reći da mi je ova tvoja situacija ponovno vratila nadu...čestitam ti od srca...naime ja sam završila s gonalima i imam samo dva folikula(toliko sam ih imala s klomifenom)-u pon. mi je punkcija pa se nadam da je to dovoljno-loše sam reagirala očito na gonale...
> 
> Pozdrav svima...Kisss


Korny bit ce to sve o.k., nemoj se zivcirati za broj folikula, ionako smiju samo 3 js oploditi, gledaj to tako da ce se sve js koje ti izvade oploditi, nista se nece baciti i nece morati izabirati eci peci pec koje 3 da oplode. 

Drzim fige za bezbolnu punciju i kvalitetne js ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Korny77

> Korny bit ce to sve o.k., nemoj se zivcirati za broj folikula, ionako smiju samo 3 js oploditi, gledaj to tako da ce se sve js koje ti izvade oploditi, nista se nece baciti i nece morati izabirati eci peci pec koje 3 da oplode. 
> 
> Drzim fige za bezbolnu punciju i kvalitetne js ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala...

----------


## crvenkapica77

korny   ne brini se...potpisujem  bugaboo....dobro ti je rekla...

jel postoji  onda nesto  drugo   sto se daje sa klomifenom  ali  da endic  bude  deblji....osim onoga  estrofena    sto zaustavlja  rast  folikula  ....
jer meni dr. je rekao   na ivf ces imati  bolji endometrij  jer  dobijes    uz klomifen   ostalu stimulaciju i   bit ce bolje....hm...na sta je mislio  kad me je hrabrio  zbog  tankog endica  na klomifenu   (2,5mm.....4mmm    :Sad:   )

----------


## bugaboo

Ne znam sto osim estrofema podebljava endometrij, a da nije ananas, cikla i sl. Mislim da estrofem ima smisla od punkcije na dalje jer tada su js vec vani i ne moze kociti njihov razvoj. Vidjela sam da u drugim bolnicama cure idu na injekcije stoperice nakon transfera, ali sam zaboravila za sto to sluzi.

----------


## crvenkapica77

dobro zboris....
.moja ti bugaboo  ja sam toliko jela ciklu , i pila,, i jela ananas , ma mokraca mi crvena bila od cikle    :Laughing:          ali nista  to nije pomoglo...na zalost....

----------


## IVANA196

Hey cure, jedno pitanje u vezi lijekova, inekcija....  Kako to ide kad se ide preko HZZO? Dali mi nešto plačamo ili ne?
Mislim da znam što me čeka. Dr. B. mi je napisao da sam na listi za lijekove. Znači li to da ja dobijem sve to
kad krenem u sam postupak ??

----------


## crvenkapica77

pozdrav ivana....kad si bila kod dr. i   jel znas  kad bi  dobila lijekove.?..
.sretno.......ja mislim da nista ne placamo.....sretno.....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Napravila sam betu: 823: Još ne vjerujem da je uspijelo od prve.
> Imala sam samo jedan folikul, a na dan aih nije ga više bilo. Nisam imala razloga se nadati...


 
Čestitam!!!!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke jel normalno da mi menga kasni nakon IVF-a(stimuliranog) ... kakva su vaša iskustva????

----------


## agility

Korny, javi kako je prošla punkcija! I nemoj se brinut zbog broja folikula  :Smile:  Bit ce dobro!
Iva Mia, hvala!

----------


## crvenkapica77

uh ja sad zvala SD  termin   tek  krajem  5mj. :Shock: .....ja ne mogu to cekati
sestra mi je ipak ljubazno rekla da nazovem ujutro  kad je dr. tu  pa da vidim s njim.....dali imam sanse da dr. kaze da   dođem ranije......pa samo zelim  obaviti  razgovor  za ivf  ....zar moram cekati  toliko dugo.... :Sad:

----------


## Jim

*crvenkapica 77*-vidim da si se odlučila za ivf...držim fige  :Wink: 

Curke ja se trebam početi pikati kad dobijem M i onda 7dc na SD na folikulometriju...da li se za folik moram dodatno najaviti na Duhu ili se samo pojavim?
Da li u većini slučajeva bude dr.B ili dr.T ?

----------


## Cannisa

Ne treba se dodatno najavljivati, samo se dođe....Budu zajedno  većinom....

----------


## BOZZ

i obavezno ponesi uputnicu

----------


## Korny77

> Korny, javi kako je prošla punkcija! I nemoj se brinut zbog broja folikula  Bit ce dobro!
> Iva Mia, hvala!



Evo mene...
Punkcija bila jučer-nije ništa boljelo-dobivene dvije jajne stanice...dr.B. rekao da je i nije zadovoljan jer da sam mlada i da sam loše reagirala na gonale...rekao da to ne mora ništa značiti-danas zovem iza 9h pa ćemo vidjeti šta će reći...ako je sve u redu transfer u četvrtak...
Hvala što mislis na mene.
Kiss

----------


## agility

Prema tome ja sam jakoooo loše reagirala na gonale. Primilia 37 komada i samo 1 folikul. A mrvica je tu!
Ništa se nemoj brinuti, bit će dobro!
Ja danas imam kontrolu 3 tjedna nakon transfera. I uplašena sam užasno.

----------


## Korny77

> Evo mene...
> Punkcija bila jučer-nije ništa boljelo-dobivene dvije jajne stanice...dr.B. rekao da je i nije zadovoljan jer da sam mlada i da sam loše reagirala na gonale...rekao da to ne mora ništa značiti-danas zovem iza 9h pa ćemo vidjeti šta će reći...ako je sve u redu transfer u četvrtak...
> Hvala što mislis na mene.
> Kiss


sad sam zvala sd i rekli su da su se obje oplodile i transfer je u četvrtak...
Hvala svima...

----------


## tihić

> sad sam zvala sd i rekli su da su se obje oplodile i transfer je u četvrtak...
> Hvala svima...


superiška korny.

----------


## crvenkapica77

*korny*   super draga   .. :Very Happy: 
e dva folikula i dvi js koje se oplodile  trebas biti presretna.......netko ima  oko 7-8 folikula pa  jedva  3js  i ne oplodi se niti jedna.....kod tebe je  ispalo super

*agility   * sretno danas

----------


## Jim

Curke molim pomoć, može li mi tko objasniti gdje se nalazi laboratorij na SD s obzirom da ću na prvoj folik.morati ići vaditi krv kako bi se utvrdilo da li dolazi do hiper.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

mislim da je u podrumu, al nisam sigurna pitaš portira.....


curke moje ja sam počela piti crveni zdravac(čaj)....čula sam da pomaže

----------


## crvenkapica77

za sta pomaze  iva -mia?  i ja imam zdravac  a kako da znam jel crveni    :Smile: .....ja cu sad isto na cajeve se baciti do   slij.postupka.koji ko zna kad ce biti
....marulja i  zdravac   cula sam za njega ali ne znam za sta je dobar  .....
ja sam se jedva uspjela ubaciti  20.4  na razgovor  kod  dr.  ..uh  jedva.....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> za sta pomaze iva -mia? i ja imam zdravac a kako da znam jel crveni .....ja cu sad isto na cajeve se baciti do slij.postupka.koji ko zna kad ce biti
> ....marulja i zdravac cula sam za njega ali ne znam za sta je dobar .....
> ja sam se jedva uspjela ubaciti 20.4 na razgovor kod dr. ..uh jedva.....


 
Nemam pojma za što je točno....al znam curu koja ga je pila ... i ostala trudna.... s tim da je prvo dijete dobila na MPO.... nisu se pazili 6 g. i pripremala se za novi postupak i skužila da je trudna... nakon što su popili jednu kutiju crvenog zdravca (naravno i ona i muž) jedna šalica ujutro i jedna navečer ... ona kaže da je najvjerovatnije od toga.... jer 6 g. ništa i sad nakon toga ostala trudna...ja ću probati, pa što bude

----------


## bugaboo

> Curke molim pomoć, može li mi tko objasniti gdje se nalazi laboratorij na SD s obzirom da ću na prvoj folik.morati ići vaditi krv kako bi se utvrdilo da li dolazi do hiper.


Lab ti se nalazi na glavnom ulazu u bolnicu u podrumu.

----------


## bugaboo

> sad sam zvala sd i rekli su da su se obje oplodile i transfer je u četvrtak...
> Hvala svima...


To je super Korny! Za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> sad sam zvala sd i rekli su da su se obje oplodile i transfer je u četvrtak...
> Hvala svima...


 
odličnoooooo...bravooooo....

----------


## Gosparka

> Nemam pojma za što je točno....al znam curu koja ga je pila ... i ostala trudna.... s tim da je prvo dijete dobila na MPO.... nisu se pazili 6 g. i pripremala se za novi postupak i skužila da je trudna... nakon što su popili jednu kutiju crvenog zdravca (naravno i ona i muž) jedna šalica ujutro i jedna navečer ... ona kaže da je najvjerovatnije od toga.... jer 6 g. ništa i sad nakon toga ostala trudna...ja ću probati, pa što bude



Zdravac je dovoljno piti 1-1,5 dcl dnevno, ne više, jer ima previše radija. MM i ja smo ga pili u zadnjem postupku + folna kiselina (samo ja) i došli smo do dvije blastice, nažalost nisu se primile. 

Mene nešto interesira curke. Naručila sam se za razgovor/dogovor kod dr.B., ali malo me zbunilo ono s uputnicama. Jel treba jedna za kontrolni pregled, a druga za UZV ili sve to na jednu uputnicu? I jel tko friško bio na dogovoru za postupak, koliko se cca čeka za početak, radi lijekova?

----------


## modesty4

Zdravac kupljen, probat ćemo i to!

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo pijem zdravac...ali kod mene je problem sto ja pocnem piti caj pa prestanem, ali ipak treba caj piti barem 3 mj da  bude nesto.......
*gosparka  * ja imam dvi uputnice   jedna  pregled  a druga  uzv....kad si narucena?  
i mene zanima koliko se ceka na lijekove?

----------


## Gosparka

*crvenkapica* naručena sam 01.06. I tek kasnije sam skontala da ću imati m. tih dana  :Rolling Eyes: , a ne mogu ići nego baš tada. Jel to ima veze? Nekako mi bljaaak  :Grin:  Ma u najkraćem nariktat ću ih da dođu koji dan ranije, barem neku prednost imam od svoje dijagnoze  :Laughing: 
Naručila sam se za dogovor sada zato što pretpostavljam da me neće staviti u postupak prije jeseni, ide ljeto svakako, kreću g/o, a ionako sam nedavno izašla iz zadnjeg postupka. Tako da bi prošlo cca nekih 8 mj. između postupaka. Naravno, ako zbog lijekova i tada dođem na red.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja  idem u utorak i  nadam se  postupku  u   6mj.........kolike su mi sanse ne znam..mozda sve ovisi o   lijekovima.....joj ako meni  kaze nista prije  jeseni ja cu popiz...
sto se tice  menge   i pregleda    ,kazu da nema veze, no sikiriki,,,,

----------


## Gosparka

da, malo ti je u blizu taj 6mj, najteže je radi lijekova, ali držim fige da uletiš  :Love:  A ako i ne, nemoj se nervirati, nije ni jesen tako daleko...ljeto, more, kupanje...brzo će to proći  :Wink: . Recimo, ja mogu ići samo na stimulirane i uvijek čekam od 8mj-1god...stoga, strpljen-spašen. :Cool:

----------


## AnneMary

evo da vas malo ohrabrim.
mene je stavio na listu za ljekove oko 15. 03. a dobila sam ih mislim 07.04. .
baš sam se iznenadila kako brzo.
~~~~~~~~ da i vama bude tako!

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel to  onaj dan kad si na dogovoru tad te i stavlja na listu  za lijekove?

gosperka , znas zasto kazem da cu pop....       nije da  sam razmazena i zelim sve rijesit  odmah...znam da to ne ide tak lako.
   ali prosle god u ovo doba  sam bila  kod jednog biologa  na razgovoru  kao za  ivf  i on ce " ajte vi prvo  odmorite  ,,ljeto,,kupanje  pa se vidimo na jesen,"
,,proslo ljeto,dosla jesen  ja  krenula na  1.2.3.  aih  (zbog boljeg spermi.)  i  evo me opet nista  a  4.mj.  2010.i sad da mi opet  dr. kaze  ljeto.more.kupanje ......grrr..kuzis....ma kakve sam inace srece  i bit ce.....

----------


## AnneMary

> jel to  onaj dan kad si na dogovoru tad te i stavlja na listu  za  lijekove?


 mislim da  DA!

----------


## Jim

Da pomognem svima kojima je pomoć potrebna...
Ja sam bila na dogovoru za ivf  25.2. (taj dan vas dr.B odmah stavi na listu za lijekove ali donesite novi nalaz hormona jer po njemu određuje koji vam lijekovi trebaju),a lijekove sam dobila 1.4., znači dobijete lijekove za cca mjesec-mjesec i pol.
*Gosparka i crvenkapica77*- čekanje ovisi o lijekovima, kad dobijete lijekove odmah idete u akciju.
Ako tko ima kakvih pitanja ja sam friška  :Very Happy:  pa pitajte slobodno!

----------


## beba.2

dobar dan! prvo čestitam svima koji su dobile plusiće, za dobre folikule, a svima držim palčeve da što prije uđu u postupak. meni je danas 14. dan od inseminacije, od simtoma ništa, ni za m ni za t. dr. B. je napisao da trebam betu vaditi tek 3 tjedan od inseminacije. znači tek idući četvrtak. da i je i vama tako ili? mislim da bi mi moglo i sad nešto pokazati. inače mislim da nissmo uspjeli, jer nemam ama baš niti jedan jedini simptom, a ovih mjeseci koliko se trudimo imala sam ih uvijek sve, što umišljene što prave. držim palčeve svima da napokon uspiju u ostvarenju svoje najveće želje.

----------


## crvenkapica77

*jim*    ja  nemam nove nalaze hormona   :Sad:    moji su od  10mj.    :Sad:      ...i ne stignem naravno ni  napravit.......jel to problem?

----------


## Korny77

Evo i mene.
Danas vraćena 2 zametka(6st).
Piše mi kontrola za 12 dana s nalazom bete HCG.Dali da betu vadim 11 dan ili???
Kiss

----------


## beba.2

korny, nadam se da će beta biti velika

----------


## tihić

korny vadiš 12 dan.i sretno

----------


## crvenkapica77

korny super....... :Very Happy: 
molim odgovor na moje  pitanje....jeste vi sve imale  skroz friske nalaze hormona  za dogovor za  ivf?

----------


## bugaboo

Ja idem na dogovor za 10 dana, a hormoni su mi iz 10. mjeseca, za 1. postupak koji je bio u 2. mjesecu dr. nije trazila da ponovim nikakve nalaze osim spermiograma jer ga nismo imali sa SD vec sa VV.

----------


## bugaboo

Korny super! Za 2 mrvice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Betu vadis za 12 dana 27.4.

----------


## AnneMary

ja sam hormone radila prije 8 god. i nikad me nitko nije tražio da ih ponovim!

možda to ne nije loša ideja!

----------


## crvenkapica77

dobro  onda   :Smile: ......moji su stari 6mj.  mozda i nije toliko strasno....mada ja mislim  ponoviti cim dobijem  slijed. mengu , ali naravno necu  ih imati na  dogovoru......
hvala cure....

----------


## BOZZ

ja sam morala sve friško radit,čak me je za papu pitao,a za ljekove sam čekala od drugog mj do 4,mislim da sve ovisi koliko imaju ljekova u trenutku kada te upiše na listu.Znam da su početkom 4 mj dobili dosta ljekova pa su sve cure dobile koje su unaprijed par mj bile na listi.

----------


## agility

korny, drzim fige!

----------


## IVANA196

Heeloo.. evo ja sam danas bila na Sv.Duh...zvali me da dođem po ljekove.  Ja sam 30.03. bila na konzultacijama  (odma me stavili na listu za ljekove) kod dr.
i 12.04. me nazvali da su ljekovi stigli. Dosta brzo su stigli!!!! Danas sam ujedno i bila kod dr. koji  me pitao kad mi je bila 
M. zadnji put, i kad sam mu rekla da je bila 03.04. kaže on meni da dođem u petak ( 21 dan ciklusa) na folikulometriju, i
da  ćemo onda sve vidit i da bi mogla krenit u postupak. Super zar ne??? 
Čula sam da sestra naručuje tek za 25.05. jer je do tada sve popunjeno!!!

----------


## IVANA196

što se tiče nalaza... ja imam dosta nalaza sa VV,muž je danas gore napravio spermiogram ( imamo 5 sperm. sa VV)
                            papa i brisevi od 11 mjeseca, hormoni od 3 mjeseca, razgovor sa P/P od 11 mjeseca...

----------


## Korny77

> korny, drzim fige!



Hvala svima na podršci...
Evo gulim treći dan nakon transfera...Imam osjećaj da nikada neće doći taj 12dnt za betu...vrijeme sporo prolazi.
Od ljekova sam dobila Utriće 3x2,Andol 100 i Estrofem
Mirujem jer baš i ne mogu ništa dugo nešto raditi (sjediti,šetati se) jer sam odmah nekako umorna i moram malo leći...Eto tako prolaze moji dani...

Usput nekako mi se čini da u zadnje vrijeme na sd nema gužve...Pozdrav svim doktorima i sestrama -meni su svi podjednako dobri i dragi...
Do sljedećeg javljanja pozdrav i kissssssssss. :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

korny  uzivaj.mazi  busicu, odmaraj i  znam, dani sporo idu ali sta ces....zelim ti srecu

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Heeloo.. evo ja sam danas bila na Sv.Duh...zvali me da dođem po ljekove.  Ja sam 30.03. bila na konzultacijama  (odma me stavili na listu za ljekove) kod dr.
> i 12.04. me nazvali da su ljekovi stigli. Dosta brzo su stigli!!!! Danas sam ujedno i bila kod dr. koji  me pitao kad mi je bila 
> M. zadnji put, i kad sam mu rekla da je bila 03.04. kaže on meni da dođem u petak ( 21 dan ciklusa) na folikulometriju, i
> da  ćemo onda sve vidit i da bi mogla krenit u postupak. Super zar ne??? 
> Čula sam da sestra naručuje tek za 25.05. jer je do tada sve popunjeno!!!


cureee...pa di steeeeee?

brzo su ti stigli lijekovi....ali ti imas i srecu sto imas i  sve nalaze i pp i krvne pretrage  ....ja to moram jos  napraviti.....vidim ti si iz zg...pa ti je lako kad te zovnu aj po lijekove,, aj  dođi 21dc  ...uh  meni je daleko  ja sam na jugu   :Sad: .....a zasto dr. nekom kaze da dođe  21 dc  a nekom ne kaze?

----------


## beba.2

korny, želim ti sreću!
cure koje ste prošle inseminaciju  molim opet pomoć. meni danas 18 dan od inseminacije, dr. B je napisao da betu vadim tek 3  tjedan od inseminacije, znači kad bude 20 dan. da li ste vi procurile, dobile m dok ste koristile utrogestane. naime, meni je jutros test bio pozitivan, ali tanka tanka crta, test je bio naručen preko interneta, poslije sam radila clear blue koji je pokazao jasan minus. sutra idem vadit betu jer ne mogu čekati četvrtak a to i nije tako dugo. u biti, ja se raspisala, pitanje je da li ste dobile m pod utrogestanima ako nije došlo do trudnoće. please, help, već sam luda , negdje čitam da su cure normalno dobile m nakon 14 dana iako su koristile utriće, neke nisu. pomagajte, ludim. 
hvala vam na svim odgovorima

----------


## tihić

Crvenkapice ja sam isto išla na UZV 21 dan ciklusa i isti taj dan krenula sa decapeptilima. Mislim da doktori naručuju na UZv različito zbog različitih terapija.
Beba meni je krenuo iscjedak dok sam još koristila utrogestane(neki smećkasti).Odi izvadi betu pa ćeš biti mirnija

----------


## beba.2

tihić hvala ti puno, idem sutra ujutro vaditi, danas si nisam uzela uputnicu ,a da jesam već bih ju izvadila. tako se nadam, to mi je bila prva inseminacija.
tihić, od srca ti hvala što si mi odgovorila

----------


## AnneMary

beba.2 vjerujem da će beta biti pozitivna ako si vidila drugu crticu ma makar i blijedu, jer nijedan test nij lažno pozitivan, može biti samo lažno negativan.
sad jedva čekam tvoju betu!

----------


## Jim

*beba.2* - meni je svaki puta nakon što je odrađen aih dr.B rekao da stvaljam utriće 14 dana i onda prestajem stavljati i čekam m. Menstruacija mi je stigla odmah prvi dan nakon stavljanja utrića, znači 15 dan od aih. Tihić je u pravu, izvadi betu i to je to.

----------


## beba.2

jim, ma ja bi ju već  vadila, prošli četvrtak, tak je bilo 14 dana, ali onda vidila u papirima da mi piše za tri tjedna vaditi betu i nazvati radi rezultata bete. i onda nisam.
anemary, jutros se vidila, jako malo, ali se vidila, ali kasnije clear blue koji je kao bolji pokazao minus.
ma sutra vadim betu pa ćemo znati, a naravno odmah javim

----------


## Korny77

> *beba.2* - meni je svaki puta nakon što je odrađen aih dr.B rekao da stvaljam utriće 14 dana i onda prestajem stavljati i čekam m. Menstruacija mi je stigla odmah prvi dan nakon stavljanja utrića, znači 15 dan od aih. Tihić je u pravu, izvadi betu i to je to.



*beba.2* ja sam betu vadila 14 dan nakon aih i nisam prestala uzimati utiće sve dok nisam vijdela rezultat bete...kad je beta bila negativna onda sam prestala uzimati utriće i dobila m za dan dva...
*crvenkapica-* i ja sam krenula na uzv 21 dan ciklusa i taj dan mi je sestra pokazala kako se pikati s decapeptilima....

----------


## beba.2

korny hvala , ma hvala vam cure na brzim odgovorima. sutra ćemo znati.

----------


## tihić

beba 2 sretno sutra :Heart:

----------


## BOZZ

beba osjećam da je to to,ipak sretno sutra!

----------


## agility

*beba*, meni je na otpusnom pismu nakon inseminacije pisalo samo kontrola za 3 tjedna. u 14 danu napravila sam test, poslje drugi i treci, a 17. dana bila vadit betu. Na kontroli 21 dana trazili su betu, ali nisu pitali iz kojego je dana. Nisam prestala uzimati utrogestane, jer su testovi i beta bili pozitivni.
Ali pitala sam sestru, sto ako ne bi bili, a ona rekla da m. ne bi zaustavili...

Sretno sutra.....

----------


## bugaboo

Beba nestrpljivo cekamo tvoju betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## beba.2

oko 10 bude gotova beta, pa vam onda javim. ja se ne osjećam trudno, a poslije moram do svoje ginice, da malo popričamo. i onda moram zvati sd, da vidim ako je negativna kaj dalje.  hvala što mislite na mene, ja sam nestrpljiva

----------


## beba.2

javljam da je beta negativna, iza dva moram zvati na sd. slomljena sam i pretužna, ali idemo dalje po svoju mrvicu

----------


## Korny77

> javljam da je beta negativna, iza dva moram zvati na sd. slomljena sam i pretužna, ali idemo dalje po svoju mrvicu



draga* beba.2* - drži se - kissss

----------


## bugaboo

Beba zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Cannisa

beba.2 suosjećam s tobom, i meni je beta jučer negativna ......... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tihić

cure sa negativnim betama :Love:

----------


## beba.2

hvala cure, cannisa, znam kako se osjećaš.  drži se i u nove pobjede.
ja zvala sd radi bete, da li moram zvati dr T, da ju obavijestim ili ne moram. sestra rekla da je praksa da se jedan mjesec pauzira pa onda opet. i da li dr. T mogu zvati na onaj broj di se naručuje ili ima koji svoj poseban broj?
idemo dalje, bez borbe nema ništa

----------


## vinalina

Cannisa i beba 2 žao mi je. 
Beba, NIJE praksa pauzirati mjesec dana...nikako. Samo ti odi ovaj ciklus 8 dan ujutro na folikulometriju s uputnicom. Nemoj pauzirati, molim te. Doći će ti ljeto, onda ćeš pauzirati...
Zašto bi zvala dr T???
Jesi bila sad na klomifenima?

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure koje ovaj put nisu uspjele ..zao mi je....beba  i cannisa   :Love: 

ja sam danas bila na razgovoru  za ivf....na listi sam za lijekove...e sad cekam poziv...uglavnom   ce biti , kao sto sam skuzila,  jaca stimulacija  iako imam fsh  10   :Rolling Eyes:  a valjda dr. zna sta radi...to mi je prvi ivf....idem pitat cure sa potpom. split kako i gdje  vaditi  one potvrde  pozzzzzz

----------


## beba.2

> Cannisa i beba 2 žao mi je. 
> Beba, NIJE praksa pauzirati mjesec dana...nikako. Samo ti odi ovaj ciklus 8 dan ujutro na folikulometriju s uputnicom. Nemoj pauzirati, molim te. Doći će ti ljeto, onda ćeš pauzirati...
> Zašto bi zvala dr T???
> Jesi bila sad na klomifenima?



jesam pila sam klomifene, ali mi s njima kao i bez njih, samo jedan folikul. pa mislila sam zvati dr T da ju pitam da li mogu opet ovaj mjesec, jer mi ona sestra ne znam kako se zove rekla da je praksa da se jedan mjesec pauzira. znači, ne trebam ništa javljati za negativnu betu samo se tamo pojaviti 8 dc? znači ima nade , ne trebam čekati.

----------


## vinalina

Nemoraš zvati i pitati, da te opet ne otkantakju, a i dr T slabo komunicira i razgovara preko tel s pacijentima. Samo ti odi gore. Pa javila si sestri, ona je to zapisala i prenijela doktorici...
Velim ti, 8 dan ciklusa s uputnicom za folik. gore u pola 8. I to je to. Još bolje ako neideš s klomifenima, ja ima baš nisam veliki pobornik...nekak su mi čudni...bolje prirodno ili full stimulacija.

----------


## beba.2

napravit ću tako, nije mi baš da jedan mjesec odgađam i igram se sa aktivnostima doma. hvala vinalina. ma što je najbolje, dr T me primila i vodila, i stvarno mi je ok, na dr B mi bio na inseminaciji. koga zvati? a nisam pitala, iskreno, mislila sam da će se otprve uhvatiti

----------


## vinalina

Nemaš koga zvati, dosta je da kažeš sestri, ona to prenese dalje i zapiše u bilježnicu. Tako je bilo i kada sam ja javila poz betu. Sestra se javila, zapisala, kada sam došla na prvi uzv, svi su znali...
Odradi do ljeta te AIHe, pa onda odmor. Ali iskreno se nadam da nećeš dočekati ljeto misleći kako dalje, nadam se da će upaliti do ljeta...
Sretno!!!

----------


## beba.2

i ja se nadam, ali kako je krenulo, ljetoo će mene isto dočekati. ma think pink i sve će biti dobro. ništa sad čekam m, pa ću onda 8 dc opet oblijetati oko SD-a.

----------


## IVANA196

> cureee...pa di steeeeee?
> 
> brzo su ti stigli lijekovi....ali ti imas i srecu sto imas i  sve nalaze i pp i krvne pretrage  ....ja to moram jos  napraviti.....vidim ti si iz zg...pa ti je lako kad te zovnu aj po lijekove,, aj  dođi 21dc  ...uh  meni je daleko  ja sam na jugu  .....a zasto dr. nekom kaze da dođe  21 dc  a nekom ne kaze?


Ja sam ti po   dr. već skoro 2 godine, što privatno što po VV, pa smo tako prikupili već hrpetinu nalaza. Ok mi je to što će
mi većinu toga priznat. Samo smo naapravili spermiogram (tj. muž je napravia  :Smile:  )na Sv. D. i to će mi biti gotovo u
petak,baš kad idem na folikulometriju. Testirali smo se ponovo na hepatitis jer je prošlo 6 mjeseci od zadnjeg nalaza i to
ču dobit u petak.. 
A odgvor na tvoje pitanje neznam... meni je super ispalo...pitao me za zadnju M i kad sam mu rekla da je bili 03.04.
kaže on meni da nemamo šta čekat više... i meni super. U biti u petak ću znat točno dali krećemo ili ne.
Inače i ja sam iz Dalmacije, ali tu sam se udala i eto me sad tu...  :Wink: ))

----------


## crvenkapica77

dali imate broj od dr. Baumana gdje on radi privatno ,  da ga nazovem sutra...meni nikako nije jasno   ovo sta mi je napisao  sta trebam za ivf......

----------


## Jim

*crvenkapica77* - imaš pp

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke može pomoć....kada ste dobivale mengu nakon biokemijske trudnoće.....jer kod mene još nema menge??? Kasni mi ohoho...test negativan (ja nebih bila ja da ga nisam napravila).

Zadnja normalana menga prije postupka je bila 7.2; a biokemijsku vode od 15.3...odnosno taj dan je beta bila koma....zatim sam imala ono nekakvo krvarenje, ako se to može nazvati krvarenjem; svega nekoliko dana!

Jel možda netko imao slično iskustvo?

----------


## gaganini

drage cure sada sam došla sa SD i iako nije bilo uspjeha moram reći da su to najbolji lječnici u ZG!!!!

----------


## gaganini

U centru za obiteljsko savjetovanje mogu se dobiti i pravni i psihiĆki papir besplatno

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  jeli jos koja zadnjih dana  dobivala  anesteziju  na punkciji......jel daju  uopce?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

ja sam ti crvenkapice dobila opću anesteziju....ma to ti je odličnoooo...daju ti ako imaš veeeeeeliki broj folikula. ja sam bila u 2.mj na punkciji

----------


## crvenkapica77

znam da si ti draga dobila i ines....ali ostale cure nista ne spominju...mozda i ne traze...zato sto ne podnose ili ne zele se kasnije mucit sa  mucninama.....

----------


## vinalina

> znam da si ti draga dobila i ines....ali ostale cure nista ne spominju...mozda i ne traze...zato sto ne podnose ili ne zele se kasnije mucit sa  mucninama.....


 Ne, draga, nego nekome žele dati, a nekome ne, takva je nažalost politika i moli dragoga Boga da ti budeš među onima kojima daju anesteziju...
Ček to nema veze niti s brojem folikula, neke cure imaju puno, a 11 se ne računa kao puuuno, pa ne dobiju NIKAKVU anesteziju. 
Imala sam ja 11 i tražila, rekli su mi da ne davaju uopće anesteziju, ali ja se nisam htjela maknuti, pa smo došli do polovice - dali su mi lokalnu, tj. coctail u venu. Samo te ošamuti, ali si budna. 
I baš me zanima koja to žena ne bi htjela na 15 ak folikula dobiti anesteziju radi post mučnina...to se nemože usporediti s boli na punkciji...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

ja nisam ni tražila opću....nego su mi na zadnjoj folikometriji  rekli...ideš na opću....ne znam iz kojih razloga....meni npr. upoće poslije anestezije nije bilo mučnina....mislim da je problem u tome što moraju organizirati anesteziologa itd....a njima je očito to tlaka....

ja sam bila spremna na sve jer mi je bio prvi postupak i nisam znala što me čeka....

mislim da se isplati "napadati" ili barem znatiželjno pitati...nemaš što izgubiti

----------


## vinalina

Znam i svaka čast kaj si ti imala opću, to ti je sreća da i sama valjda neznaš kakva, jer nisi osjetila boli punkcije. JA sam na prošlom stimuliranom, prije 4 godine imala 9 folikula i punkciju na živo.
Sada sam jedva namolila, ti si išla par dana poslije mene i dali su ti opću bez bez pitanja. Moja prijateljica je išla par dana poslije tebe bez ičega i umrla od bolova, imala 9 folikula. Samo velim da kak se potrefiš, dobiješ ili ne...nažalost tu nema pravila, pa da se pripremiš. 
Crvenkapice, kada ideš na punkciju. Ti se već pikaš? Kakva ti je terapija?
Svima želim puuuuno uspjeha...

----------


## AnneMary

cure ja sam na prvoj i zadnjoj stimulaciji imala 26 folikula, tj. toliko sam nabrojala uboda, i nisam imala nikakvu anesteziju! :Sad: 
samo da vidite da 9 folikula i nije nešto puno! :Grin:

----------


## vinalina

Pa rekla sam ja da nije niti 11 folikula puuuuno, ali bol je bol. Samo sam htjela reći da ne dobivaju sve cure s puno folikula opću i drago mi je da si se javila i to potvrdila iz prve ruke

----------


## ines31

Što se tiče opće anestezije, dr. B mi je rekao da je jedino ne daju vikendom jer tad nema anesteziologa, ja sam imala 7 js i dobila sam je iskreno tražila sam i bez problema sam ju dobila! Slobodno pitajte ako želite opću, ne možete ništa izgubiti!
Pozdrav svima

----------


## bugaboo

Cure, jel itko zna zamrzavaju li na SD jajne stanice?

----------


## crvenkapica77

vinalina ja sad cekam  prvo lijekove    :Wink: 
pa cemo vidjeti   sta i kad dalje.....ali ja kad budem isla po lijekove    (za tj . ili dva ili tri)   ja cu odmah reci  ja zelim  opcu anesteziju....moguce da vikendom nemaju anesteziologa......

----------


## diki

Evo napokon da se i ja pridružim forumu, jer duže vrijeme samo špijuniram. Meni je dijagnosticiran PAO (jajnici nalik na policistične) a MM oligoastenhozoosprmia. Imala sam dva stimulirana postupka (gonal, menopur) i slabo reagiram na stimulaciju, oba puta dobila samo jedan folikul i jednu jajnu stanicu, sva sreća došlo do ET , ali ß0. I 2 priroda , ali nisam dočekala punkciju, jer folikul pukne,  sve to na SD. Ovaj tjedan krećem u modificirani prirodni postupak, pa me zanima da li je netko od vas bio u takvom postupku?? 
Nadam se ugodnom druženju s vama, čestitam svima curama na pozitivnoj beti, a čekalicama želim  puno sreće !!!

----------


## beba.2

samo da vas poz, jer vidim da sve nešto čekate, ja krenula sa klomifenom i u pet opet gore na folikulo.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

cure drage ja krećem 7.5 u prirodnjak....nadam se da je dobitni  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Cure, jel itko zna zamrzavaju li na SD jajne stanice?


 
koliko znam mislim da još uvijek nema zamrzavanja....a što nam i to vrijedi...kad sami dr. kažu da je j.s loše kvalitete nakon zamrzavanja  :Sad: 

Mislim da u tom i u mon slučaju nikakvu ulogu nemaju jajne stanice kad su nam plivači loše kvalitete i narvno malo ih je....

----------


## šniki

> Cure, jel itko zna zamrzavaju li na SD jajne stanice?


Meni je frendica rekla, koja je sad u postupku da su počeli zamrzavati.....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Meni je frendica rekla, koja je sad u postupku da su počeli zamrzavati.....


etooooo ga...supeeeeeeeer....premda ja mislim da to stvarno nema smisla...al ajde supeeeer....mislim da će mojih j.s biti barem jedna.....a plivači su nam malo kritični

----------


## BOZZ

je zamrzavaju ja bila danas na folikumetriji i dr. B reko "oo imamo mi ovdije i za zamrznuti nešto" kaj god to značilo

----------


## crvenkapica77

diki  dobro nam dosla...... :Love: 
beba  sretno sa klomifenom   :Klap: 
iva-mia    sretno u 5mj.   :Klap:

----------


## BOZZ

curke u četvrtak imam punkciju,malo me prpa.

----------


## beba.2

bozz, sretno na punkciji! nadam se da će izvući dobre js

crvenkapica, u kojem si ti dijelu sada?

----------


## Korny77

Samo da Vam javim da je beta 12 dnt *276*
KIsssssss

----------


## crvenkapica77

korny   tooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! jeeeeeeee 
bozz  jesi trazila  anesteziju?  sretno
beba ..cekam lijekove  za ivf .....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Samo da Vam javim da je beta 12 dnt *276*
> KIsssssss


 
Bravo draga čestitaaaaaaaaaam.... jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> korny tooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! jeeeeeeee 
> bozz jesi trazila anesteziju? sretno
> beba ..cekam lijekove za ivf .....


Crvenkapice...kada bi ti mogla onak cca. u postupak???

----------


## AnneMary

> Samo da Vam javim da je beta 12 dnt *276*
> KIsssssss



super!
čestitam!

----------


## tihić

Korny čestitam!!!!!!!!!

----------


## šniki

*Korny* čestitam!!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> *Korny* čestitam!!!


 
Šniki jesi ti u prirodnom IVF-u ostala trudna???

Zanima me jel terapija....znači samo dobivam štopericu i to je to...jesam u pravu???

----------


## šniki

> Šniki jesi ti u prirodnom IVF-u ostala trudna???
> 
> Zanima me jel terapija....znači samo dobivam štopericu i to je to...jesam u pravu???


Ne, ja sam ti stimulirana s Gonalima i ostala trudna , u prirodnom dobiješ samo štopericu prije i to je to......

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Ne, ja sam ti stimulirana s Gonalima i ostala trudna , u prirodnom dobiješ samo štopericu prije i to je to......


Ma sad sam i ja skužila u tvome potpisu....pusa vam dvijema curama  :Smile: 

Pitam jer mene čeka sad prirodnjak  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

iva mia.....ne znam , ali  ja se nadala  u 6mj. ali dr. kaze     da lijekovi mogu doci za 3tj a mogu i za  6tj.  e sad  sve ovisi o  lijekovima  cim dođu   idem po njih i  krecem..naravno moram onda cekat mengu....pitala sam  jel  idu u 7mj   na godisnji  dr. kaze da ne.........

ej cure  jel vama  to pikanje  inekcijama ostavlja kakve modrice ?? pitam zbog ljeta....

----------


## crvenkapica77

i da, sutra je tjedan dana od  upisa za lijekove   :Wink:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> iva mia.....ne znam , ali ja se nadala u 6mj. ali dr. kaze da lijekovi mogu doci za 3tj a mogu i za 6tj. e sad sve ovisi o lijekovima cim dođu idem po njih i krecem..naravno moram onda cekat mengu....pitala sam jel idu u 7mj na godisnji dr. kaze da ne.........
> 
> ej cure jel vama to pikanje inekcijama ostavlja kakve modrice ?? pitam zbog ljeta....


 
Meni ti draga nisu ostajele nikakve modrice.....ja sam si pikala u trbuh...

Ajde draga držim palčeve da čim prije stignu lijekovi  :Smile:

----------


## vinalina

Korny, čestitam, bravo...želim ti mirnu i urednu trudnoću...

----------


## beba.2

korny, čestitam na lijepoj betici.

----------


## BOZZ

> korny tooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! jeeeeeeee 
> bozz jesi trazila anesteziju? sretno
> beba ..cekam lijekove za ivf .....


je sam me je pitao kako hoču na živo ili..., ali pošto je oko dvadesetak folikula ja sam za opču

----------


## crvenkapica77

eto ljube onda nece nista boliti....lipo ces zaspat i probudis se i  dr. kaze   ...imate  lijepih    20js     :Wink:

----------


## ines31

Imam jedno pitanjce za trudnice sa SD, dr.B me pregledao uzv u 7 tjednu i utvrdio trudnoću te me uputio na slijedeći pregled kod njih na Odjel za visoko rizične trudnoće, e sad taj prvi pregled kod dr.B sam imala u 7 tj 12.04., rekao je za 3,4 tjedna slijedeći pregled, ja nazovem gore na odjel za visoko rizične trudnoće da se naručim, a oni me naruče tek 21.5 to ću biti već u 13 tj malo mi je to predugo, sad ne znam da li da u međuvremenu idem negdje drugdje lii je normalno tako dugo da čekam taj uzv, tj. da li bi mi oni onda trebali pratiti trudnoću na tom odjelu ili da si ja nadjem drugog ginekologa za pratit trudnoću?????
Pozdrav svima

----------


## šniki

Joooooj, ja sam ti zato kaj se kod njih tak dugo čeka odlučila lijepo pratiti trudnoću kod svog ginekologa primarnog, a tu i tam odem na uzv kod privatnika jer imaju strojčinu samo takvu.....ugl...... na SD sam otišla 1 put i rekli su mi da nema potrebe da idem kod njih......pa sam tako i napravila, fakat imaju gužvu, imaju puno doktora, ali i gužvu i nisam se htjela time opterećivati.......kad dođe vrijeme za odlazak kod njih tada ću i otići...i nekak mi je fakat dugo da čekaš do 13 tjedna.....odi ti lijepo na pregled u međuvremenu......

----------


## andreja

*korni77* čestitam od :Heart: ! i neka bude lijepa i uredna trudnoća!!!! :Preskace uze:

----------


## bugaboo

Korny cestitam na lijepoj beti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Neka sada krenemo svim mi tvojim stopama :Grin: 

Ja sam na listi za lijekove od neki dan, u postupak vjerojatno u 6. mj., idem u dugi protokol decapeptil + gonal.

----------


## BOZZ

Korny od srca čestitam,curke tu su same dobre vijesti

----------


## IVANA196

Nešto mi nije baš jasno..  :Shock:  od prošlog petka se pikam decapept. Napisala mi je 7 komada a onda u petak opet na folikulometriju. Dobila sam ih sve skupa 14... znači li to da svih 14 moram i primit?  zadnja M mi je bila 03.04. ,znači početkom 5 bi mogla stić. Hoće to bit problem ako dobijem usred pikanja s decapept.,jel mi to onda odgađa postupak i sve to skupa??? :Smile: 
Joj sory šta imam toliko pitanja ...na 1 folikul. sam odnijela uputnicu, jel mi treba sad opet za ovaj petak uputnica ili ne?? Unaprijed se zahvaljujem na odgovorima!!!!
 :Yes:

----------


## bugaboo

Ne znam za decapept., ali uputnica za folikulometriju ti vjerojatno vrijedi za 3 puta, meni moj soc ginic uvijek napise folikulometrija, a u zagradi 3x.

----------


## vinalina

Kada koristiš Dec, za tri dana bi mogla dobiti M, nadam se zadnju.  Tako da se ti ništa ne brini, sve je to sada umjetno i nema odgađanja postupka, kada počneš s Gonalima, zajedno ide i Dec, ali najčešće po pola ampule, tako da će ti još možda i usfaliti, ali ti onda to daju naknadno u bolnici. Sretno...

----------


## IVANA196

> Kada koristiš Dec, za tri dana bi mogla dobiti M, nadam se zadnju.  Tako da se ti ništa ne brini, sve je to sada umjetno i nema odgađanja postupka, kada počneš s Gonalima, zajedno ide i Dec, ali najčešće po pola ampule, tako da će ti još možda i usfaliti, ali ti onda to daju naknadno u bolnici. Sretno...


I ako dobijem u petak idem na uzv? To ne smeta??!!

----------


## tihić

mene doktor nije gledao kad sam dobila već mi je rekao da treći dan ciklusa krenem sa gonalima

----------


## vinalina

A jesi ti u pila kontracepciju prije? Ako nisi da, možda ćeš imati M za vrijeme pregleda, pa kaj onda, to ti bude jedno divno novo iskustvo :Laughing: . Ma šalim se, nemoj mi zamjerit. PA nisu oni to prvi puta vidjeli. Ja sam bila na više takvih M uzvova. 
KAo i većina cura...

----------


## ines31

> Joooooj, ja sam ti zato kaj se kod njih tak dugo čeka odlučila lijepo pratiti trudnoću kod svog ginekologa primarnog, a tu i tam odem na uzv kod privatnika jer imaju strojčinu samo takvu.....ugl...... na SD sam otišla 1 put i rekli su mi da nema potrebe da idem kod njih......pa sam tako i napravila, fakat imaju gužvu, imaju puno doktora, ali i gužvu i nisam se htjela time opterećivati.......kad dođe vrijeme za odlazak kod njih tada ću i otići...i nekak mi je fakat dugo da čekaš do 13 tjedna.....odi ti lijepo na pregled u međuvremenu......


Hvala, otići ću ja vjerojatno privatno idući tjedan! Pusa vama dvima!!!!!

----------


## tihić

Ines u kojem si ti tjednu sad

----------


## ines31

> Ines u kojem si ti tjednu sad


U 10 tjednu, brzo vrijeme prolazi!!!!! 
Kad ti krećeš u akiju? Pozdrav

----------


## AnneMary

cure jel ja trebam uputnicu kad idem na folikulometriju 21. tj. 20 dc prije postupka, dugi protokol?

----------


## tihić

> cure jel ja trebam uputnicu kad idem na folikulometriju 21. tj. 20 dc prije postupka, dugi protokol?


trebaš imat uputnicu

----------


## AnneMary

o.k. hvala!
već me znaju po tome da nikad nemam uputnicu pa da ih iznenadim. :Laughing:

----------


## IVANA196

> A jesi ti u pila kontracepciju prije? Ako nisi da, možda ćeš imati M za vrijeme pregleda, pa kaj onda, to ti bude jedno divno novo iskustvo. Ma šalim se, nemoj mi zamjerit. PA nisu oni to prvi puta vidjeli. Ja sam bila na više takvih M uzvova. 
> KAo i većina cura...



Nisam pila kontrac.prije. Danas mi je 7 dan decapep.- nisam još dobila... jel budem ubrzo?? Inače zadnja M mi je bila 03.04.

----------


## tihić

> Nisam pila kontrac.prije. Danas mi je 7 dan decapep.- nisam još dobila... jel budem ubrzo?? Inače zadnja M mi je bila 03.04.


ma ne sekiraj se dobit ćeš za par dana!

----------


## šniki

Jel netko zna kak je prošla punkcija od* BOZZ*!!?? Ak se ne varam to je danas bilo....znam da je imala brdo folikula pa me zanima....*.BOZZ* javiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii seeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## BOZZ

bok curke spavala sam cjeli dan jer ne jajnici boluckaju dr.B reko odmaranje.Bilo ih je prko dvadeset što mislite a bude koji pravi.Bila sam u opčoj, a poslije lagana bol koda imam mengu prvi dan.Sutra zovem labos a ima kaj novog

----------


## tihić

ma super bozz danas odmaraj a sutra slavlje kad čuješ najljepše vijesti iz labosa

----------


## crvenkapica77

bozz  koliko js  imas......danas   stanje?  jel znas?  sretno.......

----------


## BOZZ

dvadeset,tri oplođeno a ostalo smrznuto

----------


## tihić

supeeeeeerrrrrrrrr

----------


## bugaboo

Bozz to je super! A koliko si gonala primila?

----------


## BOZZ

dva gonala i jedan menopur,i naravno decaptepyl

----------


## crvenkapica77

sto si ti dobro  odreagirala  na to...prava kokica  :Wink: 
super....kad je transfer?

----------


## BOZZ

koliko je super za moje jajnike nisam sigurna i doktor je rekao da nije udealno,da moram mirovat i odmarat.A vjerujte drugo ni nemogu svaki korak me boli,a tek na wc ići...Sve ću pretrpit za sretan kraj i punkcuju bi ja na živo ali sva sreća da je dr. B ipak zvao anesteziologicu imalo sam otpajkila.Poslije sam bila malo ošamučena i pola stvari nišam skužila što mi je dr.B govorio ,ali mučnine nikake hvala bogu nije bilo od anestezije.Transfer je u utorak,a valjda će sve biti ok.

----------


## vinalina

> dva gonala i jedan menopur,i naravno decaptepyl


A što samo te tri injekcije ili svaki dan 2 Gonala i 1 Menopur. Da nebi bilo zabune. 
Koliko si ih potrošila sveukupno. JA sam 27 Gonala.

----------


## BOZZ

od 1-3 dana dva gonala,menopur i decaptepyl,od 3-5 jedan gonal,jedan menopur i deca.To je 11 gonala i 7 menopura jer mi je produžio jedan dan.

----------


## crvenkapica77

eto ga na  ja sam skuzila pogresno.......ja mislila svega  2 gonala i 1 menopur.........a zasto ti je dr. rekao da nije bas idealno?

----------


## BOZZ

a kaj ja znam valjda zbog jajnika,mislim.Kaj misliš proizvela sam ih kao prosječna zena u dvije godine, to je veliko opterečenje za njih.

----------


## AnneMary

cure, sutra krećem sa decapeptilom, molim mali up date.
kad da ga primam, popodne ili navečer.
pretpostavljam da bi trebalo biti uvijek u isto vrijeme, ali pošto radim do 22 h, to bi trebalo biti oko 16 ili 22 sata.
kad je bolje?

jel ono on ide u ruku?
joj sve sam zaboravila. :Embarassed: 

jel bi ja to mogla sama?
nisam nikad probala!

hvata me trema!

----------


## Jim

Korny77 - čeeeestiiiiiiiiiitaaaaaaaaaaaammmm  :Smile:  !!!!!  Curke ja sam napokon dobila i krećem sa pikanjem sutra, jedini mi je problem što mi je dr.B rekao da 7dc moram na folikulometriju a taj dan mi pada na nedjelju ! Šta da radim? Da li oni rade nedjeljom ????

----------


## AnneMary

> Korny77 - čeeeestiiiiiiiiiitaaaaaaaaaaaammmm  !!!!!  Curke ja sam napokon dobila i krećem sa pikanjem sutra, jedini mi je problem što mi je dr.B rekao da 7dc moram na folikulometriju a taj dan mi pada na nedjelju ! Šta da radim? Da li oni rade nedjeljom ????


ići ćeš u ponedjeljak, ali svejedno nazovi pa im reci, možda te pozovu u subotu ako će bit tamo!

----------


## vinalina

> cure, sutra krećem sa decapeptilom, molim mali up date.
> kad da ga primam, popodne ili navečer.
> pretpostavljam da bi trebalo biti uvijek u isto vrijeme, ali pošto radim do 22 h, to bi trebalo biti oko 16 ili 22 sata.
> kad je bolje?
> 
> jel ono on ide u ruku?
> joj sve sam zaboravila.
> 
> jel bi ja to mogla sama?
> ...


Ja sam za to i možeš ti to sama. Decapeptyl ide u trbuh ili u ruku samo pod kožu. 
Ja sam strašno strahu injekcija, ali sam si ih sama davala i suuper je. Nemaš nikakvih problema, puštaš si dok ne zaboli pa prestaneš, pa opet i tak.
Kada dec? Svejedno, nema boljeg ili goreg vremena, glavno je da je svaki dan ISTO vrijeme. 
Kakvu imaš th? Joooj evo na vidiku još puno trudnica.

----------


## beba.2

dan svima. bila danas na folikulometriji za drugu inseminaciju, vodeći folikul je na lijevom jajniku, a kako nemam jajovoda, dr. B rekao idemo na punkciju onda. u srijedu opet da vidimo koliko je narastao i dat će mi vjerovatno gonal injekciju. baš sam sretna, jer više ne vjerujem u inseminaciju.

----------


## AnneMary

nemam pojma terapiju, mislim količinski, sad počinjem s decapeptilom a onda imam spremne gonale.

malo me prpa davat sama, ali mislim d abih bar decapeptil mogla, ono s gonalima mi je prekomplicirano, nekako mi lakše na hitnu navečer oko 22 sati, nema nikog, gotova za minutu.

baš ću probat u trbuh, mislim da bi mi u ruku bilo nezgodnije.

----------


## bugaboo

Mislim da je o.k. da dođes u ponedjeljak 8. dc, ne budu folikulici bas taj dan pobjegli.

Koliko znam oni nedjeljom ne rade folikulometrije, samo subotom i to onima koje naruce bas u subotu s tim da ti folikulometriju radi dezurni dr.

----------


## Korny77

Evo i mene...
Danas bila na uzv i vidi se gestacijska vrečica...6mm
Dr.B potvrdio trudnoću.
Svima koji ste u postupku sretno :Smile:

----------


## vinalina

Jim, moja prijateljica je isto imala situaciju kao ti, kada je zvala, rekli su joj da onda dođe u petak. Što je sigurno, sigurno je. Uostalom, mora ti dati th...a mislim da će ti ponedjeljak biti prekasno, ipak ne radi se o prirodnom, pa da je svejedno.

----------


## crvenkapica77

korny     jos jednom cestitam na trudnoci    ....nek ti je sretno.......

----------


## tihić

Ćao drage moje cure! Svaki dan vas pratim i ja za vas imam jednu novost. Nakon ne uspješnog pokušaja IVF u veljači ja sam ostala trudna prirodnim putem i sad sam u šestom tjednu trudnoće! 
Jako sam sretna i još ne mogu vjerovat da je uspjelo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svima želim punnnoo sreće i vjerujte da ćete i vi jednom uspjet :Zaljubljen: 

Pozdrav svima na SD ako ovo čitaju ipak su i oni bar malo zaslužni za naš uspjeh

----------


## šniki

Ajme *tihić od srca ti ČESTITAM* to su predivne vijesti :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## Jim

*tihić* - suuupeeeriškaaaaaaaa, čestitam od srca  :Klap: .

Curke, zvala sam na sd, rekli su mi da dođem u ponedjeljak, sutra primam prvu bocu gonala...napokon aaakcijaaaa  :Very Happy: . Malo me trta ali snažna sam ja žena  :Grin: .
Sve curke koje se bacate u akciju ovaj mjesec jaaaviiiiteeee seeeeeee !!!!!!

----------


## andreja

*tihić* konačno je došlo i tvojih 5 minuta! Čestitam od :Heart: !
Svim trudilicama želim isti scenarij kao u *tihićke!*

----------


## bugaboo

Tihić čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinalina

tihić, čuda se ipak događaju. Čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## beba.2

tihić čestitam ti od srca.
jim, i ti krenula, neka bude sretno!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

curke bliži moj petak  :Smile:

----------


## tihić

> curke bliži moj petak


nadam se da će ovaj put biti dobitni :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> nadam se da će ovaj put biti dobitni


Draga vjerujemo...jesi ti draga dobro...jesi na bolovanju?!

----------


## AnneMary

evo i ja si danas sama dala prvu inekciju decapeptila!
baš je fora, nisam ništa osjetila!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ćao drage moje cure! Svaki dan vas pratim i ja za vas imam jednu novost. Nakon ne uspješnog pokušaja IVF u veljači ja sam ostala trudna prirodnim putem i sad sam u šestom tjednu trudnoće! 
> Jako sam sretna i još ne mogu vjerovat da je uspjelo
> Svima želim punnnoo sreće i vjerujte da ćete i vi jednom uspjet
> 
> Pozdrav svima na SD ako ovo čitaju ipak su i oni bar malo zaslužni za naš uspjeh




pa znam da nas pratis svaki dan i pises  i nisi se pohvalila ranije,   pa zeno   *cestitam ti od srca*  ajme bas lijepo.....a najljepse mi je kad se ostane trudna  između ivf  ...znaci ima nade uvijek.......

----------


## crvenkapica77

jim...sretno
iva-mia-.....sretno
annemary  bravo  curo

----------


## tihić

> pa znam da nas pratis svaki dan i pises  i nisi se pohvalila ranije,   pa zeno   *cestitam ti od srca*  ajme bas lijepo.....a najljepse mi je kad se ostane trudna  između ivf  ...znaci ima nade uvijek.......


Ma nisam vam htjela ranije reći jer se stalno bojim da nešto ne pođe po zlu! Kad sam otkrila trudnoću ni sama nisam mogla vjerovat i samo sam obitelji rekla dok nisam bila na uzv.

----------


## tihić

> Draga vjerujemo...jesi ti draga dobro...jesi na bolovanju?!


Ma dobro sam samo sam umorna i tu i tamo povraćam. Nisam na bolovanju. Na poslu su razumni tako da me puste kući kad mi ne bude dobro

----------


## kandela

> Ćao drage moje cure! Svaki dan vas pratim i ja za vas imam jednu novost. Nakon ne uspješnog pokušaja IVF u veljači ja sam ostala trudna prirodnim putem i sad sam u šestom tjednu trudnoće! 
> Jako sam sretna i još ne mogu vjerovat da je uspjelo
> Svima želim punnnoo sreće i vjerujte da ćete i vi jednom uspjet
> 
> Pozdrav svima na SD ako ovo čitaju ipak su i oni bar malo zaslužni za naš uspjeh


tako si me obradovala, nemas pojma.... al svejedno moja vrata su ti uvijek otvorena..tako sam vesela...ovo mi je uljepsalo dan...i jos sam spremnija za moju pobjedu ovaj mjesec... pusa

----------


## Jim

Curke, upravo sam primila prve injekcije gonala...napokon sam opet u akciji !!! Daje mi moja gin, ona je tako divna i susretljiva i sve radi kako bi mi što više pomogla, baš kao naš dr.B.
Da li ste imale kakvih simptoma kada ste koristile gonal ??? Trebam li na nešto obratiti pozornost ??
Kako napreduju vaše akcije ?

----------


## tihić

> Curke, upravo sam primila prve injekcije gonala...napokon sam opet u akciji !!! Daje mi moja gin, ona je tako divna i susretljiva i sve radi kako bi mi što više pomogla, baš kao naš dr.B.
> Da li ste imale kakvih simptoma kada ste koristile gonal ??? Trebam li na nešto obratiti pozornost ??
> Kako napreduju vaše akcije ?


jim ja nisam imala nikakve probleme sa gonalom samo sam bila malo razdražljiva bolje rečeno plačljiva  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Curke, upravo sam primila prve injekcije gonala...napokon sam opet u akciji !!! Daje mi moja gin, ona je tako divna i susretljiva i sve radi kako bi mi što više pomogla, baš kao naš dr.B.
> Da li ste imale kakvih simptoma kada ste koristile gonal ??? Trebam li na nešto obratiti pozornost ??
> Kako napreduju vaše akcije ?


Draga Jim, meni ti ništa nije bilo dok sam si davala gonale....sad malčica osjetim utjecaj terapije...mogu palakat kad god....ništa strašno...ja sam se bojala debljanja....al i tu nisam ništa dobila...čak sam uspjela i smršaviti...al mislim da je to ipak više s psihičke strane....drž se draga i misli pozitivno....nisi sama ima nas još takvih

----------


## bucka

tihić, čestitke od srca!
ja danas po 1. x u zivotu naručena na Sv. Duh kod dr. B!
nemam pojma što me čeka!
rekli su mi samo da ponesem sve moje nalaze i nalaze MM-a!

----------


## crvenkapica77

danas nasa  *bozz * ima transfer    sretno joj   :Heart:

----------


## Jim

Iva Mia 2009 i tihić - hvala vam curke  :Love:  !
Ja se bojim hiperstimulacije. Koliko dana ste vi uzimale gonal? 
Meni je dr.B odredio od 2-4 dc po 3 ampule a od 5-6 dc po 2 ampule.

----------


## Jim

bozz - sreeeetnooo! Javi nam se kako je prošlo !!!! :Bye:

----------


## tihić

> Iva Mia 2009 i tihić - hvala vam curke  !
> Ja se bojim hiperstimulacije. Koliko dana ste vi uzimale gonal? 
> Meni je dr.B odredio od 2-4 dc po 3 ampule a od 5-6 dc po 2 ampule.


Nemoj se bojat unaprijed. Doktor će ti određivat koliko ćeš uzimati gonala na osnovi folikulometrije. Ne reagiramo svi isto tako da je glupo govorit o nekom broju. Ako ti šta znači ja sam potrošila 26 ampula

----------


## Jim

Meni je B rekao da si dajem gonal do 6 dc a 7 dc dolazim na folik.,ali s obzirom da je 7 dc nedjelja na sd su mi rekli da dođem u ponedjeljak. 
Ako on bude htio da nastavim s gonalima to znači da ću onda fulati 1 dan?????

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

:Confused: 


> Meni je B rekao da si dajem gonal do 6 dc a 7 dc dolazim na folik.,ali s obzirom da je 7 dc nedjelja na sd su mi rekli da dođem u ponedjeljak. 
> Ako on bude htio da nastavim s gonalima to znači da ću onda fulati 1 dan?????


 
Draga Jim .... ništa se ne brini daješ si terapiju za sada kako ti je dr.B rekao....6 dc kad budeš na folikometriji on će ti reći kako ćeš i što ćeš dalje....tako je bar meni bilo...ja sam imala dugi protokol....niš se ne brini samo slušaj njega... :Smile: ...znam kako ti je i ja sam bila potpuno zbunjena....slobodno pitaj što te zanima....

----------


## AnneMary

> Meni je B rekao da si dajem gonal do 6 dc a 7 dc dolazim na folik.,ali s obzirom da je 7 dc nedjelja na sd su mi rekli da dođem u ponedjeljak. 
> Ako on bude htio da nastavim s gonalima to znači da ću onda fulati 1 dan?????


obavezno sutra nazovi i pitaj , ali mislim da ne smiješ prekinut s gonalima, ponašaj se isto kao da ti je rekao da dođeš 8. dan.
jedino recimo ako ih uzimaš tri , možda ti kaže da uzmeš 2., ali svakako nazovi, najsigurnije je da ti oni kažu.

----------


## ksena28

curke, vi koje niste došle do transfera nakon uvođenja ovog zakona -  pobrojimo se

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55519-m...e-POBROJIMO-SE

----------


## Jim

Hvala *AnneMary* - probat ću nazvati danas ! Iako sam već zvala i javila se s.Pera, rekla sam joj da sam u postupku ivf-a i da mi je dr.B. rekao da moram na folik.7dc, ona mi je rekla da dođem u ponedjeljak (znači 8dc).

----------


## beba.2

jutro. moji folikuli su malo uspavani, na lijevom jajniku jedan od 13 mm,  na desnom 10 mm. radi toga na lijevom radimo ivf, a ne inseminaciju.  ali nekako su mi  folikuli premali za 13 dc.  u petak moram doći ponovo da vidimo hoćemo li koji gonal. da za inseminaciju sam pila samo klomifen, ali barem imam i taj drugi folikul, pa je malo veća šansa. a endić mi je trolinijski, 10 mm. morala sam se pojadati malo, jer me malo brine taj spori rast folikula, u pon je na desnom bio 11 mm, znači za dva dana je narastao 2 mm, više ne znam da li treba tako ili ne.

----------


## Kiki

Pozdrav svima, a posebno čestitke novim trudnicama  :Very Happy: . ja sam nova na forumu (pratim vas otkako smo mm i ja krenuli na sv.duh, ali nikako da nešto napišem). Zanima me da li je ijedna od vas dobila samo menopur? Ja sam dobila 20 kom i to je to. Nešto mi se to čini malo u odnosu na vaše lijekove  :Sad:  Krajem 5 mj.idemo na ivf. I još me zanima da li je ičiji m imao bakterije u ejakulatu (ako je šta ste radili po tom pitanju)? Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Jim

*beba.2* - i meni su se uz klomifen sporo razvijali folikuli, onda mi je dr.B dao dexametason i duplo brže su narasli i bili su kvalitetniji, a uz to sam cijeli ciklus pila i andol 100.
*kiki* - MM je imao bakterije u ejakulatu, ništa strašno, dobije antibiotik i sve 5 (naravno ako je riječ o nekoj bezazlenoj bakteriji)

----------


## bugaboo

Beba 2 i ja sam trebala na AIH pa sam prebacena na IVF, uz klomifen sam primila i 3 gonala pa su folikulici bili super, dobili 4 js. Narast ce i tvoji, uopce ne sumnjam, pogurat ce to dr. ako bude trebalo, endic ti je super, meni je bio samo 6 mm za zadnjoj folikulometriji i mislim da je to krivac za moju negativnu betu.

----------


## Jim

*AnneMary* i *Iva Mia 2009* - sad su mi rekli na SD da si u nedjelju dam još 2 gonala pa da dođem u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Jim

Kako izgleda punkcija na SD? Da li vam daju kakvu tabletu?

----------


## AnneMary

> *AnneMary* i *Iva Mia 2009* - sad su mi rekli na SD da si u nedjelju dam još 2 gonala pa da dođem u ponedjeljak.


super da si zvala, jer onaj odgovor sestre njoj podrazumjeva da ti i dalje primaš gonale, njoj mislim uopće ne pada na pamet da bi ti mogla stat jedan dan, pa to ni ne spominje.

na kraju najvažnije je da je nedoumica rješena i da sve id esvojim tokom.
nadam se Jim da ćemo zajedno slaviti.

idem si sad šiknit još jedan decapeptyl. :Cool:

----------


## tihić

> Kako izgleda punkcija na SD? Da li vam daju kakvu tabletu?


ja sam kod kuće popila jedan normabel  i jedan ketonal.mene nije ništa bolilo. mislim da kod kuće trebaš popit tabbletice osik ako ne ideš pod anestezijom. sve će ti setra na SD objasniti :Smile:

----------


## KIKLA123

hej djevojčice drage,samo da vas pozdravim.... :Love: čestitam novim trudnicama  :Klap:  :Klap:  i naravno "starim" veliki  :Kiss: ... a svima vama koje ste u postupku,čekate,planirate puno,puno sreće i velike bete...

----------


## Jim

*AnneMary* - u nedjelju si moram sama dati gonal, nemam pojma kako ću to izvesti i turbo me strah.
Dao Bog pa se jednog dana svemu ovome smijale zajedno sa svojom dječicom.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> *AnneMary* - u nedjelju si moram sama dati gonal, nemam pojma kako ću to izvesti i turbo me strah.
> Dao Bog pa se jednog dana svemu ovome smijale zajedno sa svojom dječicom.


Jim pa ako te baš frka odeš u hitnu...oni ti daju ili ako imaš neku med.sestru ili dr. od prijatelja, pa ti onak prijateljski zataftari...tako sam ja ispočetka moj prijatelj inače dr. nam je davao instrukcije  :Smile: 


Koji ti je d.c danas....ja sutra statrtam s folikometrijom,,,,juhuuuuuuu

----------


## Jim

Draga Iva Mia, baš mi je drago što paralelno idemo u postupak, moći ćemo razmjenjivati iskustva  :Wink: . 
Nemam nikoga da mi da injekciju a na hitnu ne idem pa kako god si zabila, samo zbog njihovog bezobrazluka.
Ja krećem sa folikulometrijom u ponedjeljak, ako budeš išla u ponedjeljak javi se pa da se nađemo.
Meni je danas 4dc.

----------


## beba.2

> Beba 2 i ja sam trebala na AIH pa sam prebacena na IVF, uz klomifen sam primila i 3 gonala pa su folikulici bili super, dobili 4 js. Narast ce i tvoji, uopce ne sumnjam, pogurat ce to dr. ako bude trebalo, endic ti je super, meni je bio samo 6 mm za zadnjoj folikulometriji i mislim da je to krivac za moju negativnu betu.



samo što je meni danas već 14 dc. nadam se da će sutra štogod dati da se malo pomaknu.  kad su ti dali gonal, mislim, koji dc. ja sam već bila na 3 folikulometrije pa još ništa, nešto su spominjali da bi mi dali, dr. T je rekla da damo, a on je rekao da ćemo pričekati još.

----------


## kandela

cure jel netko bio na PP savjetovanju na Šalati?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> cure jel netko bio na PP savjetovanju na Šalati?


Ne, jer tamo imaju samo psihološko (znači pravno opet moraš negdje drugdje obaviti), a i rade samo srijedom od 10 do 13.  :Undecided:

----------


## kandela

kaj mi treba napisat pravnik? koga god sam pitala nitko nema nikakve upute....a svi bi rado zaradili koju kunu  :Smile: 

a za psiholosko sam narucena tamo sljedecu srijedu

----------


## TeddyBearz

Mi smo sve obavili u Obiteljskom centru u Borovju, ništa se ne plaća.  :Smile:  Nama je bilo super što se može doći i popodne, pa nismo morali izostajati sa posla. Potvrdu bi trebali dobiti sljedeći tjedan.

----------


## AnneMary

šta to treba radit?
meni to niko nije spominja!

kad oni to u postupku traže, ja sam već počela sa decapeptilom????

----------


## bugaboo

Mi obavili pravno kod pravnika u centru grada, pljunuli 250 kn i za 5 minuta dobili potvrdu, ako netko hoce kontakt neka se javi na pp.

----------


## bugaboo

> šta to treba radit?
> meni to niko nije spominja!
> 
> kad oni to u postupku traže, ja sam već počela sa decapeptilom????


Mene je dr. pitala za to sad kad me stavila na listu za lijekove, u proslom postupku prije 3 mj. me to nisu trazili.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Mene su isto to tražili kad su me stavili na listu za lijekove, još me poslije dr. B. pitao jesmo li to obavili. A još ni nisam u postupku.  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Inače bih ja svima preporučila da odu na savjetovanje u Obiteljski centar - ne plaća se, ne treba vam uputnica, svako savjetovanje je trajalo otprilike 30 min (ali ne isti dan), znači stvarno su skroz korektni i nisu nas gnjavili.  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni je dr. Bauman rekao obavezno  napraviti to   savjetovanje......Annemary   rijesi to da te ne zezaju kasnije....mozes cak i u drugom gradu napraviti ja sam npr. u Splitu...

----------


## AnneMary

baš ću ga pitat u ponedjeljak, valjda neću zaboravit!

----------


## crvenkapica77

ne trebas se sikirati  to rijesis  brzo .....gdje nam je nasa  *bozz??*

----------


## Kiki

Jim-hvala ti na odgovoru. Nije neka bakterija enteroccocus f. Ako se nalazi u nekom malom broju čak se ni ne liječi,ali su na sv. Duhu bili dosta teatralni kad sam ih pitala.
U postupak se ne može krenuti ako je prisutna neka bakterija? 
A sad da ponovim pitanje, da li je itko od vas dobio samo menopure kao ja ili ste dobili još nešto uz njih?

----------


## pino

Na http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...d=36&Itemid=63 imate obrasce PP potvrda, i lokacije i kontakte svih obiteljskih centara.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke kod mene je situacija ok...u ponedjeljak imam punkciju...folikuli su danas 13 d.c 15-16 mm i to je ok , endiom. je 10-12 i to je super :Very Happy: 

Pozzz svima!!

----------


## Jim

> šta to treba radit?
> meni to niko nije spominja!
> 
> kad oni to u postupku traže, ja sam već počela sa decapeptilom????


 Meni je dr.B rekao da na punkciju moram ponjeti kopije svih papira a to su: brisevi moji i MM, savjetovanja, hiv i hepatitis i vjenčani list.

----------


## Jim

*Iva Mia* - supeeeer, držim fige za ponedjeljak ! Tri put hura za tebe!
Ma biti će bebica ovaj puta sigurno  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

iva-mia   super....... :Very Happy:  sretno
jim ..meni nije rekao za briseve   :Rolling Eyes:     ali imam ja stare od 10 mj.  a mm jos starije..

----------


## tihić

iva mia drago mi je zbog tebe puno sreće ti želim :Very Happy: 

Ja sam jutros bila na uzv moja bebica je ok :Heart:

----------


## Jim

*tihić* - želim ti lijepu trudnoću, uživaj u svojoj bebici i pazi ju !
*crvenkapica77* - možda nije bilo potrebe da vadiš nove, samo slušaj šta ti on kaže, on najbolje zna i ne sekiraj se! U kojoj si fazi priprema?

----------


## beba.2

iva mia, sretno u ponedjeljak, ja imam punkciju u nedjelju!

----------


## bugaboo

Cure, sretno na punkciji!

Beba.2, sto na SD rade punkciju u nedjelju?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curkeeee falaaaaaaaaaa  :Smile:  što mislite na mene!!!

*Tihić...odličnooooooooooooooooooooooo*

Meni nitko nije ništa spominjao ... mislim na savjetovanja i toooo..... ja ih nemam niti planiram se trgati da bi ih imala do ponedjeljka....

----------


## AnneMary

i ja sam gore u ponedjeljak!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> i ja sam gore u ponedjeljak!


Onda se vidimo....moramo se nekako dogovoriti prepoznavanje....hahahahaha..kad vidiš da neka kasni na punkciju...to sam onda ja...kako to kod mene obično bude...  :Smile:

----------


## beba.2

> Cure, sretno na punkciji!
> 
> Beba.2, sto na SD rade punkciju u nedjelju?



da tako mi rekao da dođem, večeras štoperica, on je rekao u pon, a dr. T u nedjelju jer mi je folikul 18x15mm, pa se boji da će puknuti. eto valjda rade, a ni meni nitko nije rekao da moram na savjetovanje, ja danas zvala u obitelj. centar i naručili me tek za 26.5, tako da ću reći da je u obradi.

----------


## BOZZ

je rade nedjeljom samo ovisi koji dr. je dežuran ja sam bila prije dvije nedjelje na folkumetriji ,mogu reči da je čekaonica prilično puna bila.Meni su ti doktori na SD super .

----------


## beba.2

ma divni su! stvarno su  me ugodno iznenadili zadnja 2 puta na folikulometriji. i danas...

----------


## AnneMary

ja ću doći rano jer moram jurit na posa.

----------


## Gosparka

Cure, jel vrijede potvrde od prošlog postupka? Pa nije valjda da svaki postupak moram ponavljati savjetovanja i ostale stvari? Dobro, osim briseva. Zna li tko?

----------


## crvenkapica77

potvrde   psihologa   i pravnika vrijede  ,one se rade samo jednom.  meni su tako rekli

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Jel netko zna tko od naših dragih dr. ide na plitvice (kongres) idući vikend???

----------


## BOZZ

ja mislim DR.Bauman.Negdje sam čula da če biti svaki dr. iz klinika jer moraju iznijet podatke od početka ovog zakona,ispravite me ako griješim.

----------


## mare41

BOZZ, ne griješiš, evo link na tu temu ako ima zainteresiranih: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55534-I...litvice!/page3

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

a moj ET bi trebao biti nekako petak ili subota.... :Sad:

----------


## BOZZ

kada imaš punkciju?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

ponedjeljak...oliti prekosutra....večeras štoperica  :Smile:

----------


## BOZZ

da onda u subotu po takom.A mora biti netko od doktora ili če ti napraviti transfer u petak tako su i mojoj susjedi jer je u prošlu subotu bio prvi maj

----------


## Kadauna

*evo intervjua s dr. Baumanom: 

http://www.vjesnik.hr/html/2010/05/0...asp?r=tem&c=11
*

----------


## beba.2

bila jutros na punkciji, bez jajne stanice. čekamo pa idemo dalje

----------


## BOZZ

Drži se beba.2 to se često događa.Što ti je doktor rekao a ideš možda na stimulirani ivf.

----------


## tlatincica

Cure čitam vas i pratim i oprostite što tek sad i ovako upadam ali




> *evo intervjua s dr. Baumanom: 
> 
> http://www.vjesnik.hr/html/2010/05/0...asp?r=tem&c=11
> *


 :Shock: 
"Kod žena najčešći uzrok neplodnosti je u odgađanju  rađanja. Dob u  kojoj se žene odlučuju na majčinstvo stalno se pomiče na više, pa smo se  već približili statistici  da prvo dijete većina žena ima u dobi od  gotovo 30 godina. To odgađanje roditeljstva  povezano je i s   filozofijom hedonizma, jer  su današnji naraštaji odgojeni  tako da prvo  zadovoljavaju neke druge potrebe,   a ne onu za roditeljstvom."

Zar je moguće da jedan tako simpatičan tip, uz to i liječnik iz usko specijalizirane struke ima ovakvo mišljenje o ženama i neplodnosti? Prije 4 godine sam bila kod njega i odustala jer se predugo čekalo na sve, ali ostao mi je u relativno dobrom sjećanju. 
Nakon ovakvih izjava mijenjam mišljenje i pitam se kako ostali liječnici razmišljaju kad nas vide onako hedonistički izvaljene na stolu  :Sad:

----------


## Bebel

> *evo intervjua s dr. Baumanom: 
> 
> http://www.vjesnik.hr/html/2010/05/0...asp?r=tem&c=11
> *



Doktore, sram vas bilo...

 *“Kod žena najčešći uzrok neplodnosti je u odgađanju rađanja.... Došlo je i do feminizacije visoko obrazovanog kadra u Hrvatskoj.  No, odgađanjem rađanja, žene produljuju razdoblje u kojem im se mogu dogoditi neka rizična stanja koja će utjecati na plodnost, poput endometrioze, koja može oštetiti jajovode i jajnike... Više partnera znači i veći rizik od genitalnih infekcija kao što je klamidija, koju se naziva i 'tihim ubojicom', jer ne mora prouzročiti nikakve značajne simptome. Rizik za žensku neplodnost može izazvati i sindrom policističnih jajnika, koji je često vezan uz debljinu, pri čemu mršavljenje najčešće rješava problem.*

*...Problem je što je sve više žena starije dobi na popisu za medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju, kojima su upravo zbog dobi znatno smanjeni izgledi. U većini zemalja starije žene ne mogu na teret zdravstvenog osiguranja ići na taj postupak. ..*

*... Možemo samo istaknuti da su dokazani uzroci neplodnosti u muškarca pušenje, alkohol i stresni ritam života«, kaže dr. Bauman. Naglašava da se muška neplodnost dokazuje spermiogramom na temelju kojeg se može vidjeti postoji li slabiji oplodni potencijal sjemena. Kod muškaraca, dob ne čini važnu ulogu u tome jesu li plodni, pa i stariji muškarac bez problema može imati dijete s mlađom partnericom...“*

Kad smo mlade pošaljete nas doma da se sexamo, a kad prođemo 30-tu onda smo ovakve i onakve.
Muževi nam imaju OATZ i zato su alkohoričari...
Lijepo ste se "p(r)odali :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Što li će vaše pacijentice reći na vaše mišljenje o njima???

----------


## suzzie2

> Ne, jer tamo imaju samo psihološko (znači pravno opet moraš negdje drugdje obaviti), a i rade samo srijedom od 10 do 13.


Samo mala ispravka, Šalata ima i pravnika, ne treba uputnica i ništa ne košta, samo se treba naručiti isto kad se naručuje i za psihološko savjetovanje. Točno je da rade samo srijedom, od naručivanja do pregleda se čeka cca 10-tak dana.

----------


## suzzie2

> Doktore, sram vas bilo...
> 
>  *“Kod žena najčešći uzrok neplodnosti je u odgađanju rađanja.... Došlo je i do feminizacije visoko obrazovanog kadra u Hrvatskoj.  No, odgađanjem rađanja, žene produljuju razdoblje u kojem im se mogu dogoditi neka rizična stanja koja će utjecati na plodnost, poput endometrioze, koja može oštetiti jajovode i jajnike... Više partnera znači i veći rizik od genitalnih infekcija kao što je klamidija, koju se naziva i 'tihim ubojicom', jer ne mora prouzročiti nikakve značajne simptome. Rizik za žensku neplodnost može izazvati i sindrom policističnih jajnika, koji je često vezan uz debljinu, pri čemu mršavljenje najčešće rješava problem.*
> 
> *...Problem je što je sve više žena starije dobi na popisu za medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju, kojima su upravo zbog dobi znatno smanjeni izgledi. U većini zemalja starije žene ne mogu na teret zdravstvenog osiguranja ići na taj postupak. ..*
> 
> *... Možemo samo istaknuti da su dokazani uzroci neplodnosti u muškarca pušenje, alkohol i stresni ritam života«, kaže dr. Bauman. Naglašava da se muška neplodnost dokazuje spermiogramom na temelju kojeg se može vidjeti postoji li slabiji oplodni potencijal sjemena. Kod muškaraca, dob ne čini važnu ulogu u tome jesu li plodni, pa i stariji muškarac bez problema može imati dijete s mlađom partnericom...“*
> 
> Kad smo mlade pošaljete nas doma da se sexamo, a kad prođemo 30-tu onda smo ovakve i onakve.
> ...


Ovo je za nepovjerovat! Ne mogu vjerovati da je to izašlo iz usta specijaliste za MPO!?  :Shock:

----------


## Ljufi

> *evo intervjua s dr. Baumanom: 
> 
> http://www.vjesnik.hr/html/2010/05/0...asp?r=tem&c=11
> *


Često sam se pitao zašto liječnici šute? Ali kada vidim ovakve izjave, možda je i bolje da šute.

----------


## mia74

Naprosto ne mogu vjerovati da jedan doktor-ginekolog-koji radi na odjelu mpo izjavljuje takve gluposti!!!
Zar se moram posramiti što sam čekala da završim fakultet,što sam čekala posao..što nisam do 30.upoznala svog supruga!!! :Evil or Very Mad: 
Šta mu znači"da je došlo do feminizacije visoko obrazovnog kadra"????????
Najvjerojatnije sam trebala naći bilo koga da se brzo udam,da mi napravi dijete i da se najvjerojatnije rastam do dijetetove 2.godine...to bi sigurno bilo bolje!!!!
Uvrijedio je mene i mog supruga..i sve nas koje se borimo sa neplodnošću i SAMO želimo dijete...
Sramite se dr.Bauman!!!!!

----------


## BOZZ

nekako nevjerujem da je on to rekao,ja nevjerujem baš svemu što pročitam.I jedan članak nemože mi  promjeniti mišljenje koj je izuzetno odličan liječnik.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hm, ništa žene kuharice u ruke i da ste se sve skrasile nakon srednje škole! Ukratko to nam svima želi poručiti dr. Bauman

----------


## Gabi

Cure, ne koristite više inetrnet, TV, novine ... izgleda da educiranost izaziva neplodnost:
http://www.vjesnik.hr/html/2010/05/0...asp?r=tem&c=11
*"O uzrocima  i liječenju neplodnosti  razgovaramo s dr. Renatom  Baumanom s Klinike za ginekologiju i porodništvo Kliničke bolnice    Sveti duh u Zagrebu. On smatra  da je za  veće uočavanje problema   neplodnosti  zaslužna  i  bolja educiranost ljudi, jer se više  informiraju i prije zabrinjavaju zbog nekih  zdravstvenih stanja."*

----------


## BOZZ

Oprostite ženske,pogotovo vi koje ga ne poznate,nije u redu da ga napadate zbog jednog članka.Čovjek je izvrstan liječnik,a što je najvžnije čovijek.

----------


## tlatincica

Ja bila kod njega. Još tad me našpotao da šta čitam po internetu, ako hoću nešto znati nek pitam njega. Tad sam mislila da se zeza. 
Nismo si baš best friends for life a izgleda da ni nećemo biti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Gabi

A ništa, ako to nije rekao onda će valjda demantirati sve ove izjave kojima vrijeđa pacijente.

----------


## aenea

Ako nismo sa 18 godina rodile, ako slučajno nismo do 25 upoznale čovjeka s kojim želimo provesti život, ako nakon 25 imamo problema sa začećem, svakako nas treba što više poniziti, proglasiti promiskuitetnim hedonističkim karijeristicama (valjda do karijere dolazimo preko kreveta) koje što su starije više napreduju u karijeri, psihijatrijski nas promotrit i pravno savjet. Valjda jer nije normalno da ti roditelji dozvole da sam pronađeš osobu s kojom želiš dijeliti život i jer isto tako izgleda nije normalno ne željeti od sebe i djeteta raditi socijalni slučaj. Također, isto je potrebno što više naglašavati u trenutcima kada nam je dozvoljeno liječenje koje je daaaaleko od zlatnog standarda liječenja neplodnosti jer smo se usudili pobunit. 
Eh, kad se sjetim da je isti taj dr.  prošle godine izjavio da će, ako u Zakonu ostane mogućnost oplodnje samo triju jajnih stanica, to biti medicinska katastrofa.. onda je nastao muk. Zašto nismo ostali na tome?

----------


## molu

Taj članak nije samo jedan članak. Taj članak i izjave u njemu, su blago rečeno sramotni!!!

 :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: 

I da , zanima me koliko košta prodaja savjesti, struke, svega? A netko gore, ipak vidi sve...

I još, zaista očekujem da, ako ništa od toga nije izjavio, da to i demantira. Živi bili pa vidjeli

----------


## beba.2

> Drži se beba.2 to se često događa.Što ti je doktor rekao a ideš možda na stimulirani ivf.


moram ga nazvati da se dogovorimo za pregled i što dalje. na punkciji je bila dr. T, pa je rekla da njega nazovem, i stvarno je bila nježna. istina, da je bio jedan folikul, ali nije bilo strašno. vjerovatno će biti stimulirani, ali ne vjerujem prije jeseni. ne znam kako to ide. sutra ću znati kad nazovem da se naručim kod njega. tužna jesam, ali mi je ovo dalo samo jaču želju, volju i snagu za dalje.

----------


## gričanka

> To odgađanje roditeljstva povezano je i s filozofijom hedonizma, jer su današnji naraštaji odgojeni tako da prvo zadovoljavaju neke druge potrebe


 ... posao,skrb i  briga za obitelj, PTSP mog brata hrv. branitelja, pa i MM je bio sudionik rata... *čisti hedonizam ...* i uživanje ...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 
Cijeli članak je za osudu... liječnici nisu u stanju reći ono što misle o Zakonu i ministru, ali su u stanju procijeniti, ocijeniti, osuditi, kakogod, pacijente ...mislim da je bolje da i dalje šute!

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja ne mogu da vjerujem da je to  dr. Bauman  rekao.....najradije bi ga pitala kad ga vidim...jel to stvarno misli tako.....o boze  ima li jedan dr. koji je na nasoj strani  ili   ih milinovic sve okrenuo  , zacarao....

----------


## mare41

Ovim putem, u ime kluba 39+, upućujem lijepe pozdrave dr Baumanu, nadam se da će mu čitači prenijeti pozdrave. Ispod svakog dostojanstva je da mu objašnjavam razloge postojanja tog kluba, jer itetako zna da se nakon 39-te može roditi.

----------


## ksena28

> Oprostite ženske,pogotovo vi koje ga ne poznate,nije u redu da ga napadate zbog jednog članka.Čovjek je izvrstan liječnik,a što je najvžnije čovijek.



ako je tebi ovo što je on izjavio čovječno, onda ja ne znam gdje ti živiš!

taj isti liječnik je svojedobno rekao da će zakon smanjiti šanse za začeće zbog ograničenja oplodnje tri stanice, a sada se uvlači ministru u jelte i to  preko vjesnika, hdz-ovskog pamfleta. naravno da je važniji ministar nego naše dostojanstvo, na kraju krajeva i njegovo. a to nije odlika ni dobrog čovjeka, a kamoli dobrog liječnika

----------


## AnneMary

evo mi se vratili.
malo sam iznenađena jer je doktorica našla cistu.
nikad nisam imala cistu i rekla je da prestanem sa decapeptilom dok ne dobijem mengu, i da dođem drugi dan da vide šta je sa cistom.

sad se ja mislim jel to zbog toga šta sam sama davala inekcije u trbuh, možda sam ja kriva.
kolike su mi šanse da ne odgode postupak?

joj baš mi je trebala još jedna briga! uff!

----------


## Kadauna

mislim da je time što više ne uzimaš decapeptyle za sada možda i otkazan postupak, nažalost  :Sad: (

A cure si decapeptyle uglavnom daju u trbuh, od toga ne može nastati cista.... bez brige ti budi, nisi ti kriva za nastanak ciste... 

Kad dobiješ menstruaciju, to može značiti da si je cista sama pukla.. eh sad, hoće li onda doktorica nastaviti s postupkom!?

Kad si počela s decapeptylima i kad si trebala dobiti menstruaciju?

----------


## Jelena

Žao mi je zbog ove izjave dr. Baumana. Ne bih zato odustajala od postupaka kod njega. On je barem izjavio da Zakon ne valja, onda kada su kad uvodili. Mnogi drugi su šutili tada i šute još uvijek. Zašto li mu je ovo sad trebalo, neću u to ulaziti. Ako su mu iskrivili izjavu, brine me samo kako je tako loše procijenio da je ok dati izjavu u Vjesnik. Srećom, te novine ni ne čita nitko osim HDZ-ove ekipe. Čisto za informaciju, ja sam imala 27 godina kada smo zaželjeli dijete, MM ne pije, ne puši, bavi se sportom, nije gojazan i stariji je od mene samo 1,5 godinu. 
Imamo puno manju kontrolu nad plodnosti, nego što čovjek dobiva osjećaj čitajući članak po kojem smo si sami krivi. Tužna sam. Naravno da ne treba odgađati rađanje. Trebamo li pod svaku cijenu rađati s 22 godine, nema veze što još nemamo čovjeka s kojim želimo provesti život, nema veze što smo oboje nezaposleni i studiramo, nema veze što nemamo love za plaćati stan, možemo i s roditeljima u dvosobnom stanu ili možemo u žensku kuću ili postajemo socijala ili?

----------


## andreja

ja imam 30 god.i mogu vam reći da se uopće nisam našla uvrijeđena ovim člankom. nije da branim dr.Baumana ali on je mislio na postizanje prirodne trudnoće prije 30te

. Mislim da ti podaci nisu ništa novo i da svaka od nas zna da šanse za začećem (naravno ne  kod svake žene) s godinama sve više padaju. Dr. je govorio u globalu, a mislim da ste vi taj članak shvatile osobno. Dakako da ima mnogo parova s problemom neplodnosti,to je činjenica,ali i mnogo toga je točno što je dr.naveo da utječe na plodnost. Dakako ovaj zakon je koma,daleko do toga...i istina je da gubimo godine i čekaju ći na red za postupke,ali to nije kriv dr.nego ovaj šugavi zakon!!! Nadam se da nisam krivo shvaćena,jer na kraju to je ipak samo moje mišljenje! :Smile:

----------


## aenea

> Imamo puno manju kontrolu nad plodnosti, nego što čovjek dobiva osjećaj čitajući članak po kojem smo si sami krivi. Tužna sam. Naravno da ne treba odgađati rađanje. Trebamo li pod svaku cijenu rađati s 22 godine, nema veze što još nemamo čovjeka s kojim želimo provesti život, nema veze što smo oboje nezaposleni i studiramo, nema veze što nemamo love za plaćati stan, možemo i s roditeljima u dvosobnom stanu ili možemo u žensku kuću ili postajemo socijala ili?


Ili to ili sa 25 u samostan.

----------


## gričanka

> ... nije da branim dr.Baumana ali on je mislio na postizanje prirodne trudnoće prije 30te...


I nitko ga ne napada, pa ga nije ni potrebno braniti.
... što god je mislio, rekao je, pa možemo i mi (pacijentice) iznijeti svoje mišljenje. Meni je nedugo nakon mog dolaska na W dr A naglasio prednost rađanja u ranijoj dobi, pomanjkanju ovarijske rezerve, kvaliteti JS, rizicima u slučaju trudnoće, natuknuvši donaciju itd... i to na informativan, primjeren i prihvatljiv način. Nije me prozivao i donosio mišljenje ili osudu zbog mojeg "čekanja" ili hedonizma ili promiskuiteta ili koječega ostalog što je dr B meditativno i neumjesno iznio u ovom članku.

----------


## mare41

> I nitko ga ne napada, pa ga nije ni potrebno braniti.
> ... što god je mislio, rekao je, pa možemo i mi (pacijentice) iznijeti svoje mišljenje. Meni je nedugo nakon mog dolaska na W dr A naglasio prednost rađanja u ranijoj dobi, pomanjkanju ovarijske rezerve, kvaliteti JS, rizicima u slučaju trudnoće, natuknuvši donaciju itd... i to na informativan, primjeren i prihvatljiv način. Nije me prozivao i donosio mišljenje ili osudu zbog mojeg "čekanja" ili hedonizma ili promiskuiteta ili koječega ostalog što je dr B meditativno i neumjesno iznio u ovom članku.


 X. I ja sam takav pristup dobila, i u Viliju i u Ljubljani, i ko su oni da nam sude?.

----------


## andreja

mislim da nitko nije bio prozvan,i mislim da je dr.ipak iznio samo činjenice(nemojmo se zavaravati),a kad će se ko odlučiti zasnovati obitelj to je ipak stvar svakog para ponaosob,i u to se nema pravo nitko mješati. Imam osjećaj da svi samo čekamo da netko nešto gukne u svezi neplodnosti pa da se svi obrušimo na njega. Ajmo mi radje bodriti naše čekalice ,pikalice i sve ostale koje čekaju svoje male smotuljke pozitivnim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ih što prije dočekaju! :Joggler:

----------


## gričanka

> ... Ajmo mi radje bodriti naše čekalice ,pikalice i sve ostale koje čekaju svoje male smotuljke pozitivnim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ih što prije dočekaju!


...je, može, a u međuvremenu će se Zakon promijeniti sam od sebe  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Samo mala ispravka, Šalata ima i pravnika, ne treba uputnica i ništa ne košta, samo se treba naručiti isto kad se naručuje i za psihološko savjetovanje. Točno je da rade samo srijedom, od naručivanja do pregleda se čeka cca 10-tak dana.


Nemam pojma, kad sam ih ja zvala pred nekih 5-6 tjedana, rekli su mi da je to samo psihološko savjetovanje, ne i pravno.

----------


## andreja

zakon je već druga priča,mislila sam na članak. jer mi je glupo da se sad prepiremo oko gluposti rekla-kazala! Bolje da bodrimo naše suborke nego da se živciramo oko jednog glupog članka.  A što se tiče zakona naravno da sam protiv njega,al to je već tema za drugi topić! :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Andreja molim te koje su to činjenice da smo hedonisti i da su žene koje se kasnije udaju promiskuitetne tj. često su mjenjale partnere i zato dobile razne bakteriološke upale, ili da smo trčale za karijerom, ja nisam imala ništa od navedenog a svejedno imamo problema.
Mene ovo ljuti i to ću glasno i jasno reći!
Mislim da nam ne trebaju popovi i filozofi nego liječnici koji će nam pružiti pomoć, a kud bi došli da svakog pacijenta liječnici počinju napadati zbog toga što su bolesni, zašto ne kažu kardiovaskularnim pacijentima npr. da su si sami krivi za svoje stanje jer su gojazni i što je još bolje da promjene zakon koji im neće dati optimalno lječenje koje imaju sve druge zemlje u Europi nego da jednostavno kažu KO VAS ŠLJIVI SAMI STE SI KRIVI ZA TO!

----------


## andreja

ma glej,svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje,i ti i ja i svi drugi. sad mi je uopće žao što sam ga iznjela,jer očito je da na ovom forumu nisi upravu ako ne misliš isto kao i svi drugi! OPROSTITE ŠTO SAM KRIVO SHVAĆENA! i na kraju nitko nije rekao da smo HEDONISTI i PROMISKUITETNE,već je to izvučeno iz konteksta. ma nema veze,ajd sad po meni drljem i kamenjem!  :Cekam:

----------


## andreja

glej draga,ja sam samo iznjela svoje mišljenje. znam da će mnogi sad reći ako mislim tako da ga nisam morala ni izreći,ali imam pravo na njega kao i svi drugi. jedino što imam osjećaj da na ovom forumu nisi dobrodošao sa svojim mišljenjem ako nemisliš kao i svi drugi. Nitko nije rekao da smo hedonisti i promiskuitetne već je to izvučeno iz konteksta! OPROSTITE ŠTO SAM KRIVO SHVAĆENA! ne želim se više opr
avdavati jer i tak ovo nije taema za ovaj topić! ak žele moderatorice me nek brišu!
pusa svima!

----------


## andreja

sorry mislila sam da mi se prvi post izbrisal....

----------


## BOZZ

nemoj se sekirati draga čuvaj bebicu.Činjenica je da se oni svega nagledaju ,a isto tako je činjenica da nije do njih da sude.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Andreja nitko te ne napada nisam rekla apsolutno ništa uvredljivo tebi ili nekom drugom, ja mislim da mi ovdje diskutiramo. Možda mi koje imamo više IVF-ova iza sebe i znamo da to u većini slučajeva ne ide lako, smo osjetljivije na ovakve komentare naših liječnika!
Eto samo toliko

----------


## Jelena

citati iz članka:
"To odgađanje roditeljstva  povezano je i s  filozofijom* hedonizma*,  jer  su današnji naraštaji odgojeni  tako da prvo zadovoljavaju neke  druge potrebe,   a ne onu za roditeljstvom."

"Došlo je i do *feminizacije visoko obrazovanog kadra* u Hrvatskoj." 
Da je barem u nastavku toga rekao kako u razvijenim zemljama država uvelike rasterećuje roditelje studente i da u svakoj studentskoj menzi postoji kutak u kojem se djeca mogu igrati, one visoke stolice za klince da i oni mogu jesti itd.

"...jer* što je žena starija*, veća je vjerojatnost da  je imala više   partnera. Više partnera znači  i  veći rizik  od genitalnih infekcija  kao što je klamidija, koju se naziva i 'tihim ubojicom', jer ne mora  prouzročiti  nikakve značajne simptome."
"Kod muškaraca,  dob  ne čini važnu ulogu u tome jesu li plodni, pa i  stariji muškarac  bez problema može imati dijete s mlađom partnericom.  "

Ovo bi značilo da su žene u pravilu lezbijke i međusobno si prenose bakterije, dok stariji muškarci nemaju bakterija, sretnici, jer oni samo čekaju strpljivo do 50. godine kada dođe njihova prva partnerica.

"Izračunali su  da im je *jeftinije* na teret zdravstvenog osiguranja   platiti  ženi  više postupaka IVF-a  (in vitro oplodnje)  s  jednim  prijenosom jednog zametka (»single embryo transfer«), nego snositi  troškove  višeplodne trudnoće s češćim prijevremenim porodom  nedonoščadi, kojoj treba višemjesečna bolnička skrb. "

Ovo s jedne strane pozdržavam, jer je SET svakako trend, a naš ga zakon ne poznaje, ali bi bilo ljudski to izraziti i preko brige za novorođenčad/nedonoščad i majku, a ni očevi nisu pošteđeni stresa komplikacija u trudnoći, a ne samo kroz "jeftinije".

Cure moje, pozitiva i vibre ne rješavaju problem neplodnosti, nego optimalno liječenje. Ne vidim baš da to liječnike zabrinjava, zato bi trebalo nas jaaaako zabrinjavati.

----------


## Jelena

> nemoj se sekirati draga čuvaj bebicu.Činjenica je da se oni svega nagledaju ,a isto tako je činjenica da nije do njih da sude.


 Nego tko bi trebao jasno izreći mišljenje, Jadranka Kosor ili Severina? Pa valjda se struka mora izboriti za sebe.

----------


## BOZZ

A činjenica je isto tako da nemogu blatiti čovjeka koji se trudi,ali istinski trudi da dođem do svoga cilja,koji se skupa samnom bori za moju sudbinu i sudbinu svih ženski sa SD a kaj je sa curama kojima je promjenio život,ne sada ga treba razapet. To što on misli njegova stvar kao što kaže andreja mene nije uvrijedio svojom izjavom jer se nisam našla u njoj.Koliko ja znam on nema tako izražavanje riječima i mislim da su neke riječi stvarno izvučene iz konteksta.

----------


## mare41

Od srca svima s ovog topica želim sreću. Često se zna reći kako smo mi iz 39+ simpa i vesele, a vjerujte da smo sada silno žalosne i uvrijeđene ovim člankom. Svima želim da cijene sreću jer su našle partnere u mladoj dobi, a ne ko mi - kasnije, jedino smo zbog toga "krive". I razumijem cure koje to ne smeta jer nisu u našoj koži.

----------


## BOZZ

Ljubek nije to jer nismo u tvojoj koži,koliko znam dr.Bauman je isto tako tek prije neku godinu dobio dijete ,a nevjerujem da mu žena ima dvadeset i nekaj godina, onda je i svoju ženu uvrijedio tim,ali priroda ipak ima glavnu riječ u svemu ovom sa tim se moramo svi složit .Izato  stvarno ne mislim da je on tim rječima to rekao sa ciljem da nekog uvrijedi.

----------


## mare41

BOZZ, thanks draga,.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam svog muza  upoznala u 24 god.  dok  smo se upoznavali  i  nasli stan  i nasli posao  ( tj. mm)   ozenili se kad sam imala 27 god.  od tada se borim sa neplodnoscu....sta sam trebala se udati za  prvog momka  sa 18 i  rastati se sa 20 ?....dobro  to nije ovdje tema  ali me zivcira to  da smo trebale rađati sa 18-19-20   pa bi bilo sve ok....uostalom    mm  ima problem  vec  4 god   a   80 je godiste......

uglavnom   mene zvali   da dođem po lijekove..ajme  kako sam uzbuđena  i  prpa me...blizi se moj ivf.....

----------


## pino

Drage žene, 

mislim da treba odvojiti dvije stvari: doktora Baumana i onoga što je doktor rekao. 

Nemam namjeru išta komentirati o doktoru, kojeg ne poznajem i koji je sigurno dobar, stručan, prisan, i sve drugo što jedan liječnik mora biti. Dapače, ono što kaže, izjavi za novine itd, ne oduzima od svega dobroga što svaki dan radi u ordinaciji. 

Ali s druge strane, i dobri ljudi mogu davati izjave ili čak i vjerovati u stvari koje će druge ljude itekako povrijediti ili čak i objektivno oštetiti. Diskusija se može voditi o rečenom bez da se vodi o samom doktoru, njegovom radu ili karakteru. A ono što je izrečeno u novinama, pod znakom navodnika, pa tako i vjerujem da mora biti točan citat - iskreno, u ovom zakonskom okruženju je štetno za pacijente. Kad bismo imali pravedan zakon, onda bismo mogli diskutirati o tome kako čuvati plodnost, kako poticati žene da rađaju mlađe - ili, što mi se čini realističnije - kako učiniti da ne ostare za vrijeme liječenja - a evo ima itekako mnogo primjera na ovom forumu kad dijagnostika i liječenje traju mnogo duže nego što je potrebno. Međutim, ovaj članak, počevši od naslova, pa do kraja, navodi razloge zbog čega su sami pacijenti krivi za svoju neplodnost
1. predugo su čekale i ganjale karijeru i/ili posao (žene)
2. spolne bolesti (žene) zbog većeg broja partnera (jer se udaju kasnije)
3. debljina (žene, PCOS)
4. endometrioza čiji učinak se pogoršava s dobi (žene)
5. pušenje, pijenje ili stres (muškarci, 40% neplodnosti)
Gledajte, svaka od tih stavki ima nešto istine u sebi - ali nikako ne i cijelu istinu (PCOS i endometrioza imaju genetsku komponentu, postoji idiopatska neplodnost, postoje drugi uzroci začepljenih jajovoda osim klamidije, npr. vanmaternične trudnoće ili druge nespolne upale, većina neplodnih parova počinje radit na bebi u isto vrijeme kad i plodni ostatak društva, postotak starijih žena u IVF-u je zapravo prilično malen u Hrvatskoj a i u svijetu usprkos drugačijem dojmu). Način na koji su ti podaci prezentirani u članku je meni osobno uvredljiv jer implicira ružne stvari i daje municiju onima koji žele nas razapet zbog naše neplodnosti, koja se umjesto bolesti pretvorila u političko i vjersko i čak moralno pitanje. To je kao da ja sad idem o svim svećenicima govorit kao o pedofilima, što očito nije istina i što je prema velikoj većini nepravedno. 

Zato bih predložila da umjesto da se međusobno optužujemo između pacijenata i pacijenata ili pacijenata i doktora, potrudimo ispričati svoje priče i razloge zašto tendencija ovog članka nije istinita i zašto bi javnost o neplodnim parovima trebala steći drugačiji dojam, i da se u tome ujedinimo jer nam je to u zajedničkom interesu. 

A svima čim prije želim bebice!

----------


## tihić

Iva Mia kako je prošla punkcija gdjjjje sii :Zaljubljen: 

pročitala sam članak iz Večernjeg.Moje mišljenje je to da dr B. nije htio ništa loše reći.Činjenica je da se svi mi danas odlučujmo na što kasnije rađanje iz više razloga,a najveći je onaj materijalne prirode.Ja se prva ne bih odlučila na djecu dok ne bi imala posao, a nažalost danas mnogi ni u 30-ma ne rade.Mene članak nije uvrijedio jer sam dr B. doživjela na jedan drugačiji način.A nije samo kritizirao žne već se dotakoa i muškaraca. Ja osobno u obitelji imam lječnika koji isto tvrdi da današnji stil života utjtče na plodnost.(naravno ne uvijek)Mladi sve ranije stupaju u spolne odnose, piju, puše a kad smisle imati djecu onda se čude samo kad naprave briseve( Mislim da više ostanu muški u čudu).
Žao mi je svakoga tko se bori sa neplodnosti, al mislim da nas doktor nije htio prozvati na način na koji smo -ste ga shvatile

----------


## AnneMary

vidim ja da se ovaj topic pretvorio u nešto stoto od svoje svrhe, za ovakve rasprave je trebalo otvorit novi topic.

sad uopće nema smisla da nastavim sa svojim problemom jer tko će u ovom moru prepirki i kritika uopće primjetit da sam nešto postala.

----------


## Kadauna

> mislim da je time što više ne uzimaš decapeptyle  za sada možda i otkazan postupak, nažalost (
> 
> A cure si  decapeptyle uglavnom daju u trbuh, od toga ne može nastati cista.... bez  brige ti budi, nisi ti kriva za nastanak ciste... 
> 
> Kad dobiješ  menstruaciju, to može značiti da si je cista sama pukla.. eh sad, hoće  li onda doktorica nastaviti s postupkom!?
> 
> Kad si počela s  decapeptylima i kad si trebala dobiti menstruaciju?


*ANNEMARY*, ja sam primjetila  :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

znam i hvala ti!
htjela sam ti odgovorit ali je bilo ispod toliko postova da sam zaboravila što si me pitala, i baš me to zasmetalo pa sam odustala, i hvala ti još jednom što si opet reagirala.

da odgovorim: i meni se čini da ništa od postupka, uglavnom trebala sam dobit jučer, ili danas, 7 dana sam se pikala.
sad više ne znam šta da mislim.
pokušavam razmišljat i sjetit se prve stimulacije, i sve mi se čini d aje isto bila neka cista ali da nisam prekidala terapiju i da je ona sama pukla.

a ništa vidjet ću!
jutros sam te tražila po čekaonici, nije bilo poznatih.
samo jedna visoka plava cura, vidila sam je preko puta kad sam išla u auto, nju sam sretala već par puta.
i svaki put mi žao kad vidim poznato lice!

----------


## tihić

Anne Mary jedna moja prijateljica je isto tako morala prekinuti terapiju jer nije dobila, al kad je dobila bilo je sve ok i nastavila je sa gonalima. Možda će tako biti i kod tebe

----------


## AnneMary

> Anne Mary jedna moja prijateljica je isto tako morala prekinuti terapiju jer nije dobila, al kad je dobila bilo je sve ok i nastavila je sa gonalima. Možda će tako biti i kod tebe



hvala ti!

i ja se nadam!

----------


## gričanka

*Andreja*, žao mi je što si iznošenje mišljenja koje je različito od tvog doživjela kao napad! Bila bih vrlo sretna , kao i većina forumaša, kad bismo mogli samo vibrati i skakutati i bodriti naše suborke i radovati se pozitivnim betama i uspjesima. Nažalost, poznajem mnogo suborki koje nemaju uspjeha na svom MPO putu i svaka od njih ima svoju priču ili dijagnozu koja nema uporište u hedonizmu, promiskuitetu, karijeri,... Pacijenti se na različite načine bore da bi se Zakon promijenio, bez javne potpore ili podrške liječnika. Članak u novinama nema direktne veze sa Zakonom, ali u fatalističkom okruženju, s odredbama restriktivnog zakona, uz gluhog ministra, uz financijska ograničenja u klinikama i laboratorijima, ovaj članak itekako odmaže u nastojanjima da se Zakon promijeni, a o posljedicama i uzrocima o zanošenju, trudnoći i rođenju u kasnijoj dobi, te o uzrocima neplodnosti, opet ponavljam: može se raspredati na primjeren i prihvatljiv način. A forumski prostor i služi za razmjenu i dijalektiku mišljenja, pa sam tako i ja iznijela svoje bez drvlja i kamenja .
Tebi i tvojoj bebici želim puno sreće i sve najbolje ~~~~~~~~~~ :Love: 
Ostalim sudionicama ovog topića isto tako želim puno uspjeha i isprike zbog uzurpiranja teme i prostora

----------


## andreja

ja sam samo iznjela svoje mišljenje,hvala na lijepim željama! želim ti od srca isto što i sebi! :Wink:  :Heart:

----------


## mujica

> ako je tebi ovo što je on izjavio čovječno, onda ja ne znam gdje ti živiš!
> 
> taj isti liječnik je svojedobno rekao da će zakon smanjiti šanse za začeće zbog ograničenja oplodnje tri stanice, a sada se uvlači ministru u jelte i to preko vjesnika, hdz-ovskog pamfleta. naravno da je važniji ministar nego naše dostojanstvo, na kraju krajeva i njegovo. a to nije odlika ni dobrog čovjeka, a kamoli dobrog liječnika


Prije ti se sviđao jer je govorio što voliš čuti, a sad ti se ne sviđa jer ne voliš čuti što govori.

A čovjek je i tada i sada samo iznosio stručne činjenice.

----------


## mare41

mujica, welcome na potpomognutu, samo, pliz daj si malo truda i iščitaj barem potpise cura, ako ne i postove pa ćeš vidjeti da nije sve tako jednostavno u stručnosti, i možemo se raspravljati negdje drugdje :Smile: , iako je teško pričati o neplodnosti roditelju,  da ovdje curama na zauzimamo prostor. Koriste ga za važnije informacije.

----------


## mujica

da je ovo pljuvanje po članku i čovjeku negdje drugdje, moj bi post bio tamo drugdje

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj curke ja svratim svako malo da vidim ima li sta novoga   a vi jos uvijek  o  tome....... :Undecided: 

iva mia  kako je proslo ??

----------


## molu

ovo nije pljuvanje već argumentirana diskusija! I najlakše je zabiti glavu u pijesak. Ono što mene zanima, koliko košta prodaja morala, načela, obraza i struke?

----------


## AnneMary

> joj curke ja svratim svako malo da vidim ima li sta novoga   a vi jos uvijek  o  tome.......
> 
> iva mia  kako je proslo ??



i mene zanima kako je prošla punkcija!

----------


## Aurora*

Sve je to lijepo i fino sto dr. B. govori i kada ne bi postojala pozadina, odnocno tocno odredjeni razlog zbog kojeg je ovaj intervju napravljen bas sada i na ovakav nacin, ne bi covjek rijec rekao!

Ali, mi ovdje jako dobro znamo kuda sve to vodi i s kojom namjerom. I od tuda nasa ogorcenost, razocarenje, ali i bespomocnost sto su nas pacijente, sada je potpuno jasno, lijecnici ostavili na cijedilu...  :Sad:

----------


## Bebel

> Prije ti se sviđao jer je govorio što voliš čuti, a sad ti se ne sviđa jer ne voliš čuti što govori.
> 
> A čovjek je i tada i sada samo iznosio stručne činjenice.


Hm, jedno je iznositi činjenice, a drugo je "namjerno" ih zaobilaziti i to baš u trenutku kad se sprema kongres. Nevjerojatno kako su se činjenice od prije par mjeseci naglo izgubile.
Da,  zaista...što je to sloboda govora...?!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni se ne sviđa što govori jer to jednostavno nije istina ja vjerujem da veliki udio pacijenata sa ovog foruma nije živio hedonistički, niti je ganjao nekakvu karijeru (radiš jer moraš da preživiš što je daleko od karijere), i sumnjam da je većina nas živjela promiskuitetno,
Počeli smo  sa MPO-om sa svojih 27 godina i sada imam 32 god, brisevi su mi uvijek bili uredni, ne pijemo, ne pušimo i ne drogiramo se, niti smo gojazni.  Jedino za što sam "kriva" je da imam endometriozu za koju se ni danas ne zna zbog čega nastaje (sumnja se na genetsku povezanost) i kod mm spermiogram varira od normo do asthenoterato. No ko šta doktor kaže mnogi muškarci imaju takav spermiogram i djecu bez problema, a nama se ne hvata i onda mi samo još fali da mi doktori spočitavaju nešto.

----------


## Bebel

I da...nisam se prepoznala u njegovom članku zato me zaista ovakva izjava strašno pogađa jer ona prvenstveno obmanjuje javnost. 
To što se nismo pronašle u njemu, a on je objavljen, znak je da će nas javnost poistovjetiti s njim i zato ćemo se mi i dalje patiti za ovakvim zakonom i liječnicima koji odustaju od pacijenata zbog kojekakvih ciljeva.

----------


## gričanka

> ... ovakva izjava strašno pogađa jer ona prvenstveno obmanjuje javnost. 
> To što se nismo pronašle u njemu, a on je objavljen, znak je da će nas javnost poistovjetiti s njim i zato ćemo se mi i dalje patiti za ovakvim zakonom i liječnicima koji odustaju od pacijenata zbog kojekakvih ciljeva.


X ... upravo o tome se radi! I gle slučajnosti, baš uoči Plitvičkog kongresa  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jelena

> ovo nije pljuvanje već argumentirana diskusija! I najlakše je zabiti glavu u pijesak...


 *X*
...i vibrati, a netko će se drugi izboriti za to da Hrvatsku maknu s liste fundamentalističkih zemalja po pitanju IVF-a i da konačno dobijemo liječenje kakvo zaslužujemo.

Samo da kažem da je moja borba počela s 27 godina. I da će se na žalost 100% još nekim curama ovdje na forumu dogoditi kao i meni da dođu do 36 i da shvaćaju da se borba približava kraju. Izjava liječnika u kojoj ovako intenzivno napada svoje pacijentice (mi smo bili njegovi pacijenti i odgovaramo točno 0% profilu opisanom u članku) uistinu nije na mjestu. Ja se samo nadam da će uskoro dati demanti negdje i da su mu HDZovi novinari iskrenuli izjavu. Dr. B je dok sam bila njegova pacijentica bio vrlo fin i činio se dobronamjernim, a Vjesnik je poznat po svom režimskom stilu.
Po meni ova diskusija pripada baš ovdje.

----------


## mujica

> Ono što mene zanima, koliko košta prodaja morala, načela, obraza i struke?


Kakvo glupo i irelevantno pitanje!?!

Aurora*, mislim da tvoj potpis puno više treba zabrinuti pacijente i ulijeva više straha u potencijalne pacijente nego spomenuti članak.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja mislim da pitanje molu uopće nije glupo ni irelavantno ali da bi se shvatilo značenje treba malo dublje kopati

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mujice*, a da se ti lijepo sada vratiš u mračnu zonu ograničenosti i neznanja odakle si došla/došao. Aurorin potpis je fakat današnjeg stanja mpo u hrvata - od čega je gori samo tvoj avatar!

----------


## loki

Ja kao liječnica mogu samo izraziti svoje žaljenje da jedan liječnik može imati takav stav o svojim pacijenticama. On sam je po treći put postao tata i ne baš po njegovom u  " najboljim godinama".
Sigurno nije slučajno da je dao takvu izjavu pred najavljeni kongres, nažalost.
Previše ima nekih drugih okolnosti koje utječu na sve što se sada događa. Jasno je svima koji su u MPO da rezultati nisu dobri po ovom zakonu, ali će biti takvim prikazanim ( npr od 6 punkcija na VV dobijene su stanice kod dvije žene, a pitanje što je bilo dalje idr.)
Dr. je simpatičan, ali je nažalost previše pritisnut od nekog iznad sebe.

----------


## Jelena

mujica, žao mi je da niti si upoznata s novim zakonom, niti si upoznata sa svjetskim trendom u liječenju, niti si upoznata da seu HR izlaže i majke i djecu nepotrebnim rizicima, niti si upoznata s činjenicom da iz MZSS-a dolaze laži koje mi stalno demantiramo. Samo informirani pacijent zna o čemu Aurora govori. I na moju veliku žalost, informirani pacijent zna da mu je uskraćeno pravo na liječenje zbog religijskih i stranačkih uvjerenja ministra. Nas muči zašto su NEKI doktori odjednom promijenili ploču, jedan po jedan. Činjenica je da ESHRE ocjenjuje našu praksu lošom, tako da nije upitna znanstveno-medicinska komponenta.

----------


## iva_luca

Opa Mujice, ponestalo ti prostora na cjepivu pa sad malo gacaš po potpomognutoj? Ajd se ti vrati usvoj sokak a ovaj ostavi onima kojih se životno tiče. 
Probaj razumjeti da  ovakav članak uoči kongrasa o MPO nije samo stupac u novinama nego jezičac koji preteže na vagi u korist jednog protuustavnog i nadasve nehumanog zakona.

----------


## molu

mujica tebi kojem je cilj očito neargumentirano napadanje i podbadanje jest ovo irelevantno i glupo pitanje, ali takav komentar samo govori o tebi i tvojim  motivima. Stoga, pametnom i jedna dosta...

----------


## gričanka

> ..., ali takav komentar samo govori o tebi i tvojim motivima. ...


... x ... a i mujin avatar je rječit ...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Evo mene cure...nisam se uspjela prije javiti...bila sam na punkciji al na žalost nismo dobili j.s.....komaaaaaaaa....baš sam sva van sebe.....trbuh me ubija od bolova.....sad radimo malu pauzicu do jeseni jer nemam snage za još jedan prirodnjak....vjerujem da će sutra biti bolje....hvala Vam što se brinete za mene..cure moje drage  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Iva Mia 2009, žao mi je  :Sad: . Nadam se da se nećeš ljutiti što sam te ubilježila na listu žena koje nisu došle do transfera po novom zakonu jer pokušavamo pokazati koliko je po novome odustanaka i nedolaska do tansfera, na žalost, prije je nedolazak do transfera bio velika iznimka, jer se išlo na punu stimulaciju i oplođivalo sve dobivene stanice.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Iva Mia 2009, žao mi je . Nadam se da se nećeš ljutiti što sam te ubilježila na listu žena koje nisu došle do transfera po novom zakonu jer pokušavamo pokazati koliko je po novome odustanaka i nedolaska do tansfera, na žalost, prije je nedolazak do transfera bio velika iznimka, jer se išlo na punu stimulaciju i oplođivalo sve dobivene stanice.


 
Sve ok....samo bilježi....tako je kako je .... al znam da će biti bolje i da ću ja kad tad dočekati svoje sunce.... :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a joj iva mia zao mi je.. :Sad: 
 :Love: ..idemo dalje.....odmori  se do jeseni  , a mozda se desi kao u tihic  prirodno  ee nikad se ne zna.....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> a joj iva mia zao mi je..
> ..idemo dalje.....odmori se do jeseni , a mozda se desi kao u tihic prirodno ee nikad se ne zna.....


draga moja to je tako....život ide dalje i to smo probali...naša tihić je legenda...da nam barem svima bude kao njoj....malo ćemo sad odmoriti....pa onda kak nam bude  :Smile:

----------


## mujica

> Ja kao liječnica mogu samo izraziti svoje žaljenje da jedan liječnik može imati takav stav o svojim pacijenticama. On sam je po treći put postao tata i ne baš po njegovom u " najboljim godinama".
> .


Oho... gospođa liječnica--- prvo, jako je neprimjereno i irelevantno ovdje iznositi tuđe privatne stvar i i komentirati na način na koji komentiraš što je čovac postao treći put tata. 

Ja kao kuhar, biciklist i meditativni mudrac nigdje u članku ne vidim da on iznosi svoj stav o pacijenticama-
On u tom članku iznosi stručne stavove o uzrocima neplodnosti, o uspjesima potpomognute oplodnje, neke tehnikalije, podatke o učestalosti neplodnosti, neke statističke pokazatelje, usporedbe hrvatske sa drugim zemljama.... a ne nekakav osobni stav o pacijenticama.
Iznosi činjenice i ne svrstava se.

Neovisno o tajmingu, to što je napisao su jednako bile stručne činjenice prije godinu dana kao i sada. Ako su ga sada o tome pitali, bi li trebao izmišljati kojekakve prićicee zbog tajminga?

Ako znaš točnije podatke, iznesi ih. Pokušaj biti jednako objektivna i ne svrstavati se ni na koju stranu.

----------


## mujica

*Molu*, nakon što za nekoga čije je ovdje ime i prezime poznato, zbog svog subjektivnog shvaćanja članka napišeš da je prodao moral, načela, obraz i struku, te pitaš koliko to košta, bolje ti je da se pokriješ ušima nego da kritiziraš moj odgovor na tvoje idiotsko pitanje. 
Jer jeto što si učinila toliko bezobrazno da nemaš kao takva pravo kritizirati moje "napadanje i podbadanje".
Čak i u vitualnom svijetu je to bezobrazluk nakon kojega je bolje da se poklopiš ušima i šutiš.

Ali vidim da ovdje ima onih koji misle da tvoje pitanje nije glupo.

Pa neka odgovore, ako misle da je pametno. Možda su se bavili takvom trgovinom, pa znaju.

----------


## Jelena

Iva Mia 2009, baš mi je žao. Iskoristi sad ljeto da se odmoriš pa u nove pobjede, a prema tvom potpisu, zbilja se možeš nadati i prirodnoj trudnoći  :Heart: 
Pretpostavljam da ćeš na jesen ići s jačom stimulacijom, nema smisla da opet ne bude stanica. 
Žao mi je da se sad na ovoj generaciji vježba blaga stimulacija pa su, kao što ina33 kaže, postupci bez jajnih stanica daleko od iznimke. Prije donošenja ovog zakona, ako bi i došlo do toga, događalo se uglavnom u prirodnjacima.

----------


## ksena28

> *Molu*, nakon što za nekoga čije je ovdje ime i prezime poznato, zbog svog subjektivnog shvaćanja članka napišeš da je prodao moral, načela, obraz i struku, te pitaš koliko to košta, bolje ti je da se pokriješ ušima nego da kritiziraš moj odgovor na tvoje idiotsko pitanje. 
> Jer jeto što si učinila toliko bezobrazno da nemaš kao takva pravo kritizirati moje "napadanje i podbadanje".
> Čak i u vitualnom svijetu je to bezobrazluk nakon kojega je bolje da se poklopiš ušima i šutiš.
> 
> Ali vidim da ovdje ima onih koji misle da tvoje pitanje nije glupo.
> 
> Pa neka odgovore, ako misle da je pametno. Možda su se bavili takvom trgovinom, pa znaju.


evo jednog idiotskog pitanja:

a ti si plaćen/plaćena za svoj rad na forumu ili ti je to samo hobi?

----------


## mare41

mujica, rasprava je bila potaknuta člankom u kojima se navode uzroci neplodnosti, mi, MPO pacijenti, smatramo da nisu u potpunosti točni. I to su bili jedini razlozi otvaranja rasprave, a niko nije imao namjeru vrijeđati doktora na osobnoj razini, ali, mi pacijenti smo uvrijeđeni.

----------


## BHany

upozorit ću vas ovdje odmah sve zajedno zbog načina komunikacije i rječnika
takva doista nije uobičajna na ovom pdf-u i ovdje se neće dalje tolerirati ovaj nivo komunikacije s niti jedne strane
molim vas da to poštujete nadalje
ovo pišem kao osoblje foruma



ovo pišem kao ja BHany i članica Građanske inicijative osoba koje se bore protiv MO zakona
mujica, obzirom da ti ovaj pdf nije domicilan, pretpostavljam da si ovo komentirao ne udubivši se u ovaj problem s kojim se mi ovdje vrlo teško i dugo borimo osobito otkad nam je donesen ovaj substandardni zakon kakvog nema nigdje u europi... a tamo gdje ga je bilo i liječnici i pacijenti su nastojali da se promjeni te je ustavni sud to i učinio nakon utvrđenih činjenica i provedenog postupka
zato te molim da doista pokušaš shvatiti nas - ne kao nekoga tko ima neštio protiv svojih liječnika jer, ako proučiš topice po klinikama vidjet ćeš da ih iznimno cijenimo i sa stručne strane imamo u njih veliko povjerenje, ali istovremeno nam je teško što nas ocjenjuju ovako paušalno te što je njihovo mišljenje u posljednjih 9 mjeseci malo promjenjeno od prvotnog te je skrenulo na stranu politički korektnijeg i poželjnijeg

za sve ovo postoje dokazi i citati i mi ih kao Građanska inicijativa imamo i skupljamo iz medija...svi se nalaze na ovom forumu

bilo bi lijepo da nam se pridružiš jer sam sigurna da bi mogao konstruktivno sudjelovati u svemu što radimo - možeš vidjeti na ovom (i pdf-u ispod) prikupljenje statistike, novinske članke, izjave...svjetskih stručnjaka, naših stručnjaka, političara, rezultate istraživanja, različitih stručnih kongresa... možda ćeš tada moći suosjećati s neplodnom populacijom i shvatiti naše razočaranje liječnicima koji daju ovakve izjave, dok svugdje u svijetu, liječnici - stručnjaci, mpo-vci daju izjave sasvim drukčije i staju na stranu svojih pacijenata...
također ćeš vidjeti količinu posla i vremena koja je ovdje utrošena upravo da bi se moglo kvalitetno argumentirati u javnuim debatama, pred medijima

za početak ću staviti ova dva najsvježija (vezano za temu članka) prikupljena podatka...

http://forum.roda.hr/showthread.php?...76#post1618276



> Talijanski IVF izvještaj za 2007. godinu
> *http://www.salute.gov.it/imgs/C_17_p...4_allegato.pdf
> stranica 34 od 94, slika 1.6
> 
> Uzroci neplodnosti kod 33.169 parova koji su se podvrgli izvantjelesnoj  oplodnji 
> 
> *
> Muški faktor 34.3%Problemi s jajovodima 13.2%Problemi s ovulacijom 5.2% (PCOS i ciste na jajnicima)Endometrioza 6.0%Smanjena rezerva jajnika 5.2%Višestruki spontani pobačaji 0.6%Višestruki ženski faktor 6.6%I ženski i muški faktor 16.3%Neobjašnjena neplodnost 12.2.%
> Molim vas da mi onda netko objasni zašto se tvrdi da je glavni  uzrok neplodnosti odgađanje rađanja? Smanjena rezerva jajnika se  dogodila u 5.2% slučajeva.


ili malo šire, a vezano za zakon u cjelini
ali jasno vidljivo da je najčešći i najteži uzrok teški muški faktor
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55727-s...8Denja-na-3j.s.




> *statistike iz Italije poslije ukidanja  ograničenja na 3j.s.                *  http://www.agi.it/research-e-svilupp...00_nati_in_piu
> 
> agi = Agenzia Giornalistica Italiana - talijanksa novinska agencija
> 
> Oplodnja: studija, nakon ukidanja ograničenja na 3  zametka: 700 djece godišnje više
> 
> Rim, 7.5.2010.
> 
> Više rođene djece, 700 u godinu dana, i manje spontanih pobačaja. To su  rezultati odluke Ustavnog suda koji je prošle godine promijenio zakon  br. 40 o potpomognutoj oplodnji, dopuštajući ukidanje gornjeg maksimuma  od 3 zametka i zamrzavanje preostalih zametaka. To proizlazi iz studije  iz više centara - klinika Humanitas iz Milana, Tecnobios procreazione i  G.E.N.E.R.A., koja je danas predstavljena na kongresu talijanskih  društava reproduktivne medicine. Studija uspoređuje rezultate 7 mjeseci  prije i 7 mjeseci poslije uvođenja preinaka zakona br. 40 od strane  Ustavnog suda. "Presuda broj 151 Ustavnog suda - podsjeća dr. Filippo  Ubaldi iz G.E.N.E.R.A. - podvlači dvije važne točke: autonomiju i  odgovornost liječnika da odredi broj zametaka za vraćanje ženi,  minimizirajući rizike za zdravlje žene i eventualnog ploda; i primjena  zamrzavanja zametaka "koji su stvoreni ali ne i vraćeni zbog medicinske  odluke"". "U studiju je - ilustrira Ubaldi - uključeno 6.976 postupaka  izvantjelesne oplodnje, a povećao se broj održanih trudnoća (nakon 20.  tjedna trudnoće) nakon primjene presude broj 151 koja je porasla s 20.2%  na 22.2% i smanjenje spontanih pobačaja s 24.1% na 20.4%
> ...


na kraju, još jednom molim da se svi zajedno vratimo na pristojan nivo komunikacije te na temu u kojoj cure dijele svoja iskustva s SD-a
nadam se da daljnja rasprava o ovom konkretnom novinskom članku nije potrebna
ukoliko mislite da jest, otvorite zasebnu temu...

----------


## tihić

> draga moja to je tako....život ide dalje i to smo probali...naša tihić je legenda...da nam barem svima bude kao njoj....malo ćemo sad odmoriti....pa onda kak nam bude


Tako mi je žao Iva Mia ne znam šta da ti kažem već da se pokušaš opustit i krenut dalje :Love: 

Svim curama želim tako željene trudnoće :Zaljubljen:

----------


## BOZZ

Iva Mija hrabrić,opusti se i pokušaj do 9 mj ne misliti na to zabavi se nečim i zaokupi,a onda u 9 mj dalje u nove pobjede,a tko zna možda ti neće trebat kad se opustiš možda se dogodi jedna bembolina.(lako je meni govoriti znam,znam)Pusa ljubek

----------


## kandela

molila bih moderatore da nam otvore novu temu Potpomognuta na SV.DUHU i da sluzi onome cemu treba, i da se ova rasprava zavrsi ili prebaci negdje drugdje.

----------


## beba.2

Iva Mia, žao mi je. sad lijepo preko ljeta skupi energiju i snagu za dalje. nadam se da će uspjeti. ja sutra idem kod dr. B na dogovor što i kako dalje. da li ćemo čekati ili idemo u stimulirani.

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Hej, cure, samo da se javim.
MM i ja smo obavili i P&P savjetovanje i vađenje krvi i zapisani smo za lijekove u lipnju. Sad čekamo da nas pozovu (i u međuvremenu se nerviramo).
Meni se vratila endometrioza (5 cm l.j.) pa me dr. T. preporučila za IVF, a ako ne uspijemo, opet moram na operaciju na jesen.
Pozdrav svim trudilicama, čekalicama i pikalicama, a trudnicama želim školski trudnoću.

P.S. 22. veljače moja je seka (trudnica s SD) rodila prekrasnu curicu, Rene, i sada sam ponosna teta jednog malog anđelčića koji se upravo sada buni da je gladna. Cure, ne gubite nadu. Usprkos zakonu, prirodi i svim drugim preprekama, i mi budemo jednog dana mame.

----------


## beba.2

centaurea, želim ti svu sreću..

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Hvala beba.2, trebalo bude nam.
Tebi također za buduće postupke. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni su lijekovi stigli   za  3tj.  u cetvrtak idem po njih....nadam se da mi nece reci da dođem 21dc  (  to bi bilo  24.5) kako nekima  kaze....ako je dugi protokol......jer imam ihaaha   se vozit do ZG....pa onda opet   7-8 dc.....ma vidjet cemo sve   sta ce reci  ......

----------


## BOZZ

pa tako si namjesti da ti bude 21.dan ciklusa.Tako je i mene zvala po lijekove pa sam rekla da cu doci po njih kada mi bude 21.dan jer onda moraš na kontrolu i taj dan počinješ sa decapeptylom.

----------


## Jelena

> molila bih moderatore da nam otvore novu temu Potpomognuta na SV.DUHU i da sluzi onome cemu treba, i da se ova rasprava zavrsi ili prebaci negdje drugdje.


 :Sad:  meni je ovo puno jači nož u srce, nego komentar od mujice koji nema veze s našim problemom, a ima potrebu zaštiti liječnike. kao da živimo na različitim planetima.




> There is a happy land where only children live
> You've had your chance  and now the doors are closed sir, Mr. Grownup 
> Go away sir

----------


## mujica

(je li otvorena nova tema? tj. je li rasprava o članku prebačena nekamo drugdje ili ukinuta?)

----------


## bugaboo

> meni su lijekovi stigli za 3tj. u cetvrtak idem po njih....nadam se da mi nece reci da dođem 21dc ( to bi bilo 24.5) kako nekima kaze....ako je dugi protokol......jer imam ihaaha se vozit do ZG....pa onda opet 7-8 dc.....ma vidjet cemo sve sta ce reci ......


Tako brzo su ti stigli lijekovi, super! 
Ja sam zapisana prije 2 tjedna, znaci da ako mi lijekovi stignu u roku 10 dana stignem vec slijedeci ciklus na IVF, meni 21 DC pada 22.05. Idem u dugi protokol dec+gonal...

----------


## crvenkapica77

*bozz   * rekla sam joj to  ali je ona rekla da dođem po njih  u cetvrtak a ja i ne znam   koju cu stimulaciju imati......mozda   hocu a mozda ii necu   se poceti pikati od 21dc.....nista ne znam......i ja bi najradije da  dođem po njih  21dc ako vec  tada moram opet doci.....da je opet nazovem  sutra i pitam ili?

----------


## crvenkapica77

i jos nesto   rekla mi je da donesem uputnicu za  pregled......jeli i vi nosite  uputnice  kad idete po lijekove???

----------


## AnneMary

ja još nisam dobila, tako da mi tone nada u nastavak postupka!  :Crying or Very sad: 

ne znam zašto kasni, zadnja tri mjeseca šta pratim mi je dolazila u dan! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure   sta bi  vi na mome mjestu ,  isle  u cetvrtak po lijekove ili cekale jos  12 dana i 21dc isle  po njih......dali imam sta izgubiti  .......  ili cu  krenut 21dc  na inekcije ili necu.......zasto mi je sestra rekla da moram bas   ovaj tjedan doci po njih?

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Crvenkapice, a da nazoveš i pitaš? Mislim da ne bi bio problem da dođeš 21.d.c. ako zamoliš sestre da stave lijekove na stranu. Ipak dolaziš izdaleka...

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Mene jedino muči, ako mi lijekovi ne stignu početkom lipnja (21.d.c. pada oko desetog), onda se moram početi pikati u sedmom mjesecu. Kad oni idu na g.o.?

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj ja sam toliko smotana  , u ponedeljak me zvali  kazu dođi, reko jeli mogu drugi dan kaze ne moze, ok,  juce dr. bio tamo mogla sam ga nazvat i pitati    a nisam tek me navecer uvatila nervoza reko  zasto da dođem sutra ako moram opet  21dc i sad  cu zvati   a sestra vjerovatno nece znati sta reci bez  odobrenja  dr.  ....sama sam sebi zakomplicirala..

centrauera.in.spe.     mene je to isto bilo brinulo  ali dr. veli da rade u 7 mj.

----------


## vinalina

Annemary, ja sam uzimala kontracepciju 14 dana i Decapeptil 7 dana. Kada sam 8 dan došla na pregled imala sam veliku cistu. Dr. je rekao sutra 4 Gonala. Ja sam sve sva uspaničila, kako mi daje stimulaciju na cistu...bla bla bla... kada sam drugi puta došla, ciste više nije bilo, samo lijepi folikulići. 
Kolika ti je bila cista??? 
Meni su rekli da ako sam već krenula i potrošila ovo do sada da se ne isplati prekidati i da oni neće raditi meni na štetu (da ugroze moj život)

----------


## Jim

Cure,u petak mi je punkcija, držite mi fige.

----------


## vinalina

JIm, koliko imaš folikula otprilike. Naravno da navijamo za što bolju kvalitetu i kvantitetu.

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Mene brine kak rade u 8. mjesecu jer ako se počnem pikati u 7. onda bude mi punkcija pala za početak osmog.

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Jim,  :Shy kiss:

----------


## vinalina

Prošlui godinu su radili i u 7 i u 8 mjesecu, ja znam, bila u prirodnjacima, ali nije bilo punkcije jer su mi popucali folikuli, to nije bitno, bitno je da su radili. I ako budeš ušla u stimulaciju, doći će on i sa godišnjeg ako treba, niš se ti ne brini.

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Hvala Vinalina. To me jedino brinulo, da mi ne propadnu i lijekovi i stimulacija.

----------


## vinalina

Nema šanse, pa oni odgovaraju i razdužuju lijekove, nebi si oni to dozvolili. 
Ja sam dobila lijekove u 11 mjesecu, ali je on odmah izračunao i rekao je da nebudemo stigli u 12 radi Božića, da krećem u 1. Tako da se njima nemože dogoditi da uđeš u postupak, a da tamo nema nikoga. 
Jedna je stvar dobra kod B. što on valjda u glavi ima cijeli kalendar od godine prije i godine unaprijed. I to me uvijek začuđavalo.

----------


## BOZZ

Ada zamoliš da ti netko iz zg digne lijekove ako je to moguče,kaj ti misliš voziti se 5 sati ,Martin zagreb,Martin z" zagreba.

----------


## BOZZ

točno tak vinač veli moj mm izgleda ovako brzoplet ali sve ima u glavi ništa ne zaboravlja mene još zove po djevojačkom prezimenu jer me je tako zapamtio kada smo prvi put došli.

----------


## tihić

> cure   sta bi  vi na mome mjestu ,  isle  u cetvrtak po lijekove ili cekale jos  12 dana i 21dc isle  po njih......dali imam sta izgubiti  .......  ili cu  krenut 21dc  na inekcije ili necu.......zasto mi je sestra rekla da moram bas   ovaj tjedan doci po njih?


crvenkapice mislim da trebaš otići po ljekove kad ti oni kažu tako je bilo i meni.objasnili su mi da oni nemaju gdje držati ampule(nemaju frižider)

----------


## Cannisa

Što se tiče lijekova kad su mi stigli, ja sam odmah išla po njih, rekli su mi da im je nezgodno čuvati, iako sam izdaleka....a za 8mj. mi je dr. rekao da imaju godišnji, da 7 mj. rade , ali 8mj. ne.

----------


## beba.2

jim, sretno na punkciji.

ja zapisana za lijekove. rekao dr. B da više ne gledamo lijevi desni jajnik, idemo sa IVF-om opet, ali sa stimulacijom. Jupii. rekao da će me sigurno zvati početkom 6. mjeseca da dođem po lijekove i postupak u 7 mjesecu. baš sam sretna

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

jim sretno na punkciji.....

ja sam definitivno odlučila malo se "ohladiti" od svega pa kako Bog da  :Smile:

----------


## Jim

*beba.2* - nisu mi rekli koliko imam folikula, znam samo da su 9dc na lijevom jajniku folikuli 15mm a na desnom 16mm. S obzirom da govore u množini pretpostavljam da ih ima više a i sami su mi rekli da moram pod opću anesteziju+infuzija (ako bude slobodan anesteziolog,ako ne čuti će me cijeli SD). 
Iako se bojim punkcije više me brine da li će biti js i kakve će biti, a punkciju ću preživjeti.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> crvenkapice mislim da trebaš otići po ljekove kad ti oni kažu tako je bilo i meni.objasnili su mi da oni nemaju gdje držati ampule(nemaju frižider)


a vjerovatno onda to, da ne zele i nemaju gdje drzat lijekove  nego izvoli doci po njih.....zovem citavo jutro jos nisam dobila nikoga....
bozz, nemam nikoga gore u zg tko bi mi mogao  doci po lijkove i poslat mi, ....
jim sretno

----------


## BOZZ

pa neznam netko od curka sa foruma ja idem te idući tjedan inaće bi ti ja uzela.Ili pa odi po njih i gotovo malo na izlet.Sjedni na vlak traži putne troškove i gotovo.

----------


## Cannisa

E da meni su rekli da lijekove možeš preuzeti jedino osobno......da ne može nitko drugi.Najbolje nazvati pa pitati

----------


## TeddyBearz

Za lijekove se moraš potpisati, pa mislim da ih moraš osobno preuzeti.

----------


## crvenkapica77

zvala sam opet, moram doci po njih, hvala cure....idem se provozati  sa mm  4h  do gore pa nazad 4h ..........

----------


## AnneMary

cista je bila 27 mm, i ja još nisam dobila, i baš više neću na to mislit.
sad se ne pikam već 3 dan!

----------


## BOZZ

Anne a kada si ju trebala dobiti meni ti je pod decaptepylom kasnila 4 dana.I mislim da bi još da ju nisam potjerala sa andolom 100

----------


## AnneMary

trebala dobit 9.05., ali meni doktorica ukinila decapeptil!

----------


## Cannisa

Crvenkapica77.....meni je također 4 h do SD i mi smo morali ići sami po lijekove, ali ništa nije problem kad znamo za što se borimo.....

----------


## Gosparka

Ajde, ajde, što je 4 h naspram 8-9 h u jednom smjeru  :Laughing:  ....a jednim dijelom od autoputa ni A!!!  :Cool:   Južnije...najtužnije :Laughing:

----------


## Jim

Curke ja također putujem iz daleka i nije lako, ali ne žalim se i ići ću svaki dan u Zg.ako treba jer mi nije teško ništa za moju bebu.

----------


## AnneMary

dobila jutros, sutra idem gore.
držite fige da sve bude u redu i da nastave postupak!

----------


## Korny77

Cure da se i ja malo javim.
Danas mi je 4 tjedna (od transfera) kako sam trudna.Bili na kontroli i imamo dvije bebice.
Pusa svima.

----------


## bugaboo

Super Korny! Samo neka oni rastu u busici.

Blizanci su moja zelja kad vec moramo na IVF...

----------


## bugaboo

> dobila jutros, sutra idem gore.
> držite fige da sve bude u redu i da nastave postupak!


Drzim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## tihić

> dobila jutros, sutra idem gore.
> držite fige da sve bude u redu i da nastave postupak!


bit će sve ok vidjet ćeš :Embarassed:

----------


## tihić

> Cure da se i ja malo javim.
> Danas mi je 4 tjedna (od transfera) kako sam trudna.Bili na kontroli i imamo dvije bebice.
> Pusa svima.


super korny uživaj u bebicama :Klap:

----------


## BOZZ

AnneMary ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da kreneš sa postupkom več jednom.
Korny mazi bušicu i uživaj.

----------


## beba.2

korni, bravo, mazi svoje mrvice!

----------


## Jim

Korny77 - čeeeestitaaaaaaaaaaaaam od srca i svima nama želim da imamo bar dvije mrvice.
Mene punkcija čeka sutra  :Sad:

----------


## beba.2

Jim, sretno sutra! držim palčeve da ne boli previše

----------


## crvenkapica77

korny  cestitam na blizancima....prelijepo  :Heart: 
jim....~~~~~~~~~za sutra  :Love: 


vratila se ja iz ZG vec .........dr.  mi dao  od 1dc  onaj  Decapte.    +  menopuri od  2-4  3x  pa od  5-6 2x......7dc na folikulometriju.....

i dođem ja kuci i imam sta vidjeti , stigao nalaz  hormona......FSH  13,60  :Shock:    (  dr.  zna za prosli u 10 mj   koji je 10 )
sta sada???.....dali javiti  dr. za to  ?  jako sam tuzna :Sad: .....

----------


## crvenkapica77

hoce li mi sad to odgoditi  postupak??

----------


## tihić

Jim kako je prošla punkcija :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AnneMary

moj postupak je završio.  :Crying or Very sad: 
cista još prisutna. :Evil or Very Mad: 

bio treći doktor! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BOZZ

curke danas sam radila betu,nisam mogla dočekati ponedjelljak .*284!!!!!!*

----------


## vinalina

Jesam ti rekla, ljube, ma znala sam. ČESTITAMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bugaboo

> curke danas sam radila betu,nisam mogla dočekati ponedjelljak .*284!!!!!!*


Cestitam !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Cure, jel zna itko da li nalaz papa testa "atipične gladuralne stanice vjerojatno reaktivne promjene endocervikalne" nesto strasno ili??? Ne znam hoce li mi to utjecati na planirani postupak za 6. mj.

----------


## andreja

*BOZZ* ma ljube čestitam od srca!!! :Heart:  želim ti sve naj,naj,naj! :Dancing Fever:

----------


## šniki

*Bozz
*

----------


## BOZZ

Hvala cure bez vas ništa obožavam vas!!!!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> curke danas sam radila betu,nisam mogla dočekati ponedjelljak .*284!!!!!!*


*Bozz*....BRAVOOOOOOOOOO....jeeeeee..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tihić

> curke danas sam radila betu,nisam mogla dočekati ponedjelljak .*284!!!!!!*


bravo bozz :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BOZZ



----------


## Korny77

> curke danas sam radila betu,nisam mogla dočekati ponedjelljak .*284!!!!!!*


Čestitam... :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

BOZZ prekrasno....čestitam od srca... :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## vinalina

A gdje si nam ti kiara, kaj se događa kod tebe?

----------


## beba.2

*bozz,* čestitam od srca!!

----------


## kiara79

> A gdje si nam ti kiara, kaj se događa kod tebe?


tu sam curke drage...al nemam kaj pametnog pisati pa virkam iz prikrajka... :Razz: 
a uz to malo sam down :Rolling Eyes:  pa i nisam baš za neka druženja..a kaj ima kod tebe...

----------


## modesty4

bozz čestitke!!! Samo da se i ja napokon javim, jučer odrađen 2 AIH i to u prirodnom ciklusu. :Cekam:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*bozz   cestitam  !!!!!!!!  
*

----------


## ines31

Korny super za blizančeke, čestitam! :Heart:  :Heart: 
Boozz, čestitam! :Heart: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba (postupke, punkcije i naravno velike tete bete) !!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## Jim

*Bozz* čeeeestitaaaaam  :Klap: , jeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!
Curke,evo prošla je i moja punkcija. Šta da vam kažem, moooreee folikula punktirali bez anestezije  :Shock: . Dr.B mi je rekao da će biti opća anest.i da ništa ne uzimam za bolove, kad sam došla ono nemaju bocu s kisikom i ajmo, stisni zube.
Da li vam moram reći da je bol bila neeoopissivaaa,a ja stvarno mogu trpjeti bol. Jaukala sam na glas,a cijeli vikend nisam mogla ni nogu pomaknuti od bolova.
30 ak jajnih stanica (s tim da pola folikula nije punktirano).

----------


## andream

ajme jim naježila sam se... čestitke na hrabrosti i vjerujem da će uroditi plodom, odnosno bebicom.

----------


## Jim

andream - hvala na lijepim željama i ja se nadam da će Bog nagraditi ovu moju pretrpljenu patnju.

----------


## vinalina

Jim, svak čast...
Jesu se sve tri oplodile? Kada je ET?

----------


## andreja

svaka ti čast *jim* na hrabrosti i izdržljivosti,baš si prava koka! :Klap: 
mogu si mislit koju bol si podnjela,i meni su jednim bez ikakvih tableta protiv bolova(ja zaboravila popit) punktirali 21 js,i ta punkcija i transfer su bili dobitni! od  :Heart: ti želim isti završetak!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

jim  hrabrice  nasa....svaka cast .... :Naklon: 
sta ti nisu mogli dati tamo nesto za bolove,   :Rolling Eyes: ....sta sve moramo prolaziti  ajme...ma svaka tebi cast... :Heart: 

zaboravih  ja vas pitati jel bila koja od vas onaj dan kad sam ja isla po lijekove  (  cetvrtak  13)   znam da je bilo njih dosta  pa reko ako je koja bila odavde sa foruma  nek se javi..cak sam upoznala dvije zenkice....

----------


## Jim

Hvala vam svima na podršci, stvarno ste prave prijateljice. Za transfer vam još javim ! 
Ja sam bila u pon. uto. i pet. da li je koja bila u te dane ???
Molim vas kažite mi kako izgleda transfer na SD i da li ostanete ležati malo ???

----------


## crvenkapica77

eto jim za dlaku smo se ja i ti srele.....

----------


## bugaboo

Jim ja nakon transfera nisam ostajala lezati, samo ti napisu otpisno pismo i isprase van. Transfer nis ne boli, ko brisevi ili papa. Jednoj curi se zavrtilo pa je ostala lezati u sobi do transfera, ali ako si o.k. ides odmah doma.

----------


## vinalina

Ma popij ti prije transfera Normabelić ili 2 da se opusti maternica, da može uvući kateter. Papa je neugodan, et je najbolji dio svega. Ništa ne boli. Malčice, dok ti napišu papire ležiš na stolu, poslije ideš doma. Ja sam izašla iz svlačionice i ravno u wc. To ti ništa ne znači. I da, moraš na ET doći puuunog mjehura.

----------


## šniki

*Jim* stvarno  je očajno kaj si takvu punkciju morala imati, i nikako mi nije jasno da su to dozvolili, da ti barem nisu dali nekakav koktel ( znam da to imaju, za to im ne treba niti boca s kisikom, a niti anesteziolog)......ovo nije humano i nikako nije u redu.....baš mi je žao, i jako me to ljuti.......nije to prvi put da njima nekaj fali i tak to......mislim kaj nije rečeno da je po zakonu naše pravo da dobijemo anesteziju, fakat ne kužim sad, drže se zakona samo u nekim aspektima.....( ma eto......glavno da si sad dobro.....mene sve to jaaaaaako uzruja, i ne mogu da ne skomentiram........malo mi se sve to gadi!!!!).......uglavno, sretno i nadam se da će uroditi plodom!!!!

----------


## gričanka

... Nda... ako nema boce s kisikom, ima tableta, a ako ni njih nema, lakše se nabave od boce s kisikom (valjda  :Rolling Eyes:  ) ... ovo mi je za svaku osudu kako su postupili u slučaju Jim  :Mad:  zašto se sad nisu držali zakona koji anesteziju propisuje pod obavezno!?
*Jim ...* žao mi je što si to morala podnijeti iod srca ti želim da tvoja hrabrost i izdržljivost bude nagrađena bebicom  :Heart:

----------


## šniki

*gričanka* potpisujem te u potpunosti......fakat jadno i za osudu ( i nije to prvi slučaj...) baš mi je jadno kaj se to događa......

----------


## Jim

Hvala vam cure na podršci. Zaista je za plakati ali ja znam da moram šutjeti i trpjeti i biti sretna što imam nekog tko mi želi pomoći  :Sad:  .

----------


## tlatincica

Jim mislim na tebe  :Heart: 
Ja to ne bih mogla izdržati...  :Sad: 
Jesu ti rekli što će napraviti sa ostalim js?

----------


## IVANA196

Hey cure ,trebam vaše savjete....  Jutros sam bila na S.D.,cista koja mi se pojavila nakon 7 decapept. je nestala ( hvala Bogu).Danas mi je 
10 dan ciklusa, i evo što mi je dr.B. rekao... Ciste više nema, desno 14-15 mm (foliku? ), sutra u 23 inekcija B. a u petak ujutro punkcija tog jednog..
E sad me zanima kakva su vaša iskustva postupka u prirodnom ciklusu? On je reko da idemo pokušat pa šta bude. Nekako sam skeptična prema
svemu tome, jer samo je jedan... 
Što mi na uputnici mora pisati- samo bolničko liječenje?? Ili i IVF/ICSI jer to će radit? Dali u petak .,ujutro idem i na folikulometriju(  pretpostavljam 
da se ide)? Nije mi napisao u koliko sati je punkcija...jel to tamo gdje idemo i na folikulometrije, dali moram ponijet šta sa sobom...???
Joj ispričavam se što vas toliko gnjavim, ali toliko toga me muči...  Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima   :Smile: ))

----------


## šniki

*IVANA196* bokić......punkcije ti obično idu nakon folikulometrija( na koju ti u petak ne trebaš ići) dolaziš samo na punkciju....a to bi značilo od 8 pa na dalje.....popij si neki Normabelčić i nekaj za bolove kaj inače piješ ( ako piješ)......punkcije su tamo gdje i folikulometrije.....ništa ti ne treba....a sad kaj se tiče prirodnjaka......ma nemoj se zamarati unapred......budeš vidjela.......polako samo.....i naravno SRETNO!!!!!

*Jim* kad je transfer? E a ko ti je radio punkciju......to je bio onaj petak, kaj ne.....kad su na Plitvice išli? Ja zapela za tebe i davim, ali sorry, meni ti se je smučilo od svega ovoga da je to strava.......i mislim da ne treba šutiti i trpiti......ali dobro..kužim te.......pusa i drž se.....

----------


## Jim

Punkciju je radio dr.Ujević. To je bio taj famozni vikend kad nije bilo nikoga.

----------


## Jim

Cure daj mi kažite da li na SD preporuče uzimati normabel 2mg nakon transfera ? Da li bi štetilo da ga uzmem i na sam dan transfera? Je li koja od vas uzimala ?

----------


## beba.2

jim, svaka ti čast! divim ti se, ali stvarno da ti barem nisu dali kakav koktelčić. ali, moramo prebroditi sve za naše mrvice. ja čekam da me pozovu po lijekove, nadam se da će biti oko 1.06.

----------


## šniki

> Cure daj mi kažite da li na SD preporuče uzimati normabel 2mg nakon transfera ? Da li bi štetilo da ga uzmem i na sam dan transfera? Je li koja od vas uzimala ?


Samo si ti popi Normić....ne škodi.....kaj bi rekla vinalina lepo bu ti opustilo maternicu......a i nakon svega kaj si prošla čudim se da nisi na Normaćima( malo se šalim......)...jel ja ne vidim, ili ti nisi napisala....kad je taj ET........????

----------


## Jim

*beba.2* - ma 15 min su razmišljali šta će samnom, onda su mi sestre dale nešta protiv bolova ali to apsolutno nije djelovalo.

----------


## beba.2

ajme, draga Jim,strašno mi je žao, nadam se samo da će biti uspješno! to ti od srca želim

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam eto sva  bezvoljna danas.....zvala sam SD da javim svoje nove nalaze ,  tj  moj   katastrofalni FSH  koji je sada  13,60  i dr. mi je rekao da se mora brzo djelovati   (  ne znam sta je mislio s tim valjda da  se  ubrza postupak)  a reko  ionako cekam mengu i krecem sa pikanjem prije ne mogu....dijagnoze nisu dobre..veli on...... :Sad: .....??....e sad  sta da ja  mislim o  ovome svemu......??.....zar su mi sanse toliko male?
znam da je bilo ostvarenih  trudnoca  sa visokim fsh ali nisam ja bas te srece.......


pisala sam uvijek u svom potpisu  ja sve ok mm  ......
vraga sam ja ok.....fsh mi je  visok,  progesteron nizak,  tsh  visok,  ......kako da ja do trudnoce uopce  dođem...?
mm  se vratila  oligoasth..

----------


## šniki

Joj* crvenkapice* draga......baš sam se rastužila....totalno osjećam kak si tužna sad.....a joooooj...i najgore je kaj nemam pojma kaj bi ti rekla da te malo utješim.....joooooj......al evo možda ovo.....poznam curu koja je isto kao i ti odradila 3 AIHa i ima jako visok FSH kao i ti i eto prvi IVF je odradila i javila mi da je trudna.........a nemoj da te oligo obeshrabri.....MM je isto bila, ma na dan punkcije koma nalaz, najgori do sad....a evo mala beba je u buši.....izvući će oni nekaj i skemijati.....a koliki ti je tsh?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma    sniki   ja  sa mm  dijagnozom   se borim  vec odavno  sad  je dobra sad je losa.....vec sam se pomirila s  tim....sta me brine najvise  je taj  fsh.....katastrofa.....
tsh mi je  2.90....aj moze i proci nekako ....progesteron 22   :Sad: (.......
ali za  sve ima lijeka  i za  spermiogram   i za  tsh   i za  progesteron   ali kad ti je fsh visok   tu nema pomoci....tu si koka bez puno jajasca  nazalost ....
ubi me ova neizvjesnost   dali  cu i kako reagirati na stimulaciju    i  sta ako poslije  fsh bude jos gori......a tak to ide.........

----------


## šniki

A da ponoviš nalaz....ma zna to varirati....pa ajd ponovi dok nisi krenula u postupak.....

----------


## AnneMary

ja sam bila u petak ujutro, ali sam jako rano otišla, bila sam treća ili 4 na redu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa kako  kad  se vade hormoni 3-5dc    ??

----------


## tihić

crvenkapice pokušaj se malo smirit i vjeruj da će doktor odradit što je u njegovoj moći. a na kraju dovoljna je zaista jedna jajna tanica i jedan spermij da uspije. sretno :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

hitno trebamo pacijenticu za otvoreno

svi detalji
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56058-h...as-za-Otvoreno

----------


## bugaboo

Crvenkapica, znam kako ti je, trebas u postupak, a tvoji nalazi nisu obecavajuci. Nemoj se unaprijed zvicirati  :Love: , dr. najbolje zna kako ce ti sloziti stimulaciju, dobro ti tihic kaze potrebna je smo 1 js i 1 spermic. :Cool: 

Radila sam papu na sistematskom i nije dobar, bojim se da ce mi biti otkazan postupak sad pred ljeto, idem za tjedan dana na briseve, ali vec ludim zasto sada losi nalazi??? Kad me nazovu da su dosli lijekovi htjela bih imati sve nove nalaze (iako dr. nije trazila) pa da vidim sta ce biti s mojim postupkom...

----------


## crvenkapica77

bugaboo,  dr. je vec  slozio  stimulaciju...jos prije...dep  +  menopuri....to je to....
sto se tice novih nalaza,
  i samoj mi je tako  ...dr. kaze ne trebaju mi novi nalazi a ja pametna idem ih napravit i  eto   hormoni mi se pokvarili,, sutra bi trebali biti brisevi gotovi  , a sta ako i oni ne valjaju...
bugaboo drzim fige da  se ne otkaze  postupak.... :Heart:

----------


## IVANA196

Gdje se daje Brevactid????

----------


## bugaboo

> bugaboo, dr. je vec slozio stimulaciju...jos prije...dep + menopuri....to je to....
> sto se tice novih nalaza,
> i samoj mi je tako ...dr. kaze ne trebaju mi novi nalazi a ja pametna idem ih napravit i eto hormoni mi se pokvarili,, sutra bi trebali biti brisevi gotovi , a sta ako i oni ne valjaju...
> bugaboo drzim fige da se ne otkaze postupak....


Budemo navijale jedna za drugu da sve bude o.k., nista drugo nam ne preostaje :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BOZZ

curke moje držite se imam vas u mislima.crvenkapica77 molim se za tebe ljube drži se sve će biti dobro i optimistično kreni u postupak i vjeruj našem doktoru.Meni vam je curke danas beta 15dpt 2275, kaj mislite jel malo pre visoka?

----------


## bugaboo

Ma ne postoji tako nesto kao sto je previsoka beta  :Smile:  Samo ti uzivaj...

----------


## beba.2

bozz, ma to je super!
crvenkapica i bugaboo, neka sve prođe dobro, samo vjerujte ginu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ma ne postoji tako nesto kao sto je previsoka beta  Samo ti uzivaj...



a  jedino    da su  blizanci,  zar ne?    :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a gdje je nasa  kiara  ?........draga javi se.....

----------


## Jim

Curke da vam javim kako sam prošla...ET obavljen u srijedu - 5 dan poslje punkcije. Vraćena 2 embrija. Dr.B kaže da je jedan za 5 da bolji ne može biti a drugi je isto za 5 ali trunčicu slabiji ali očekuje se trudnoća iz oba. 
Dobila sam utrogestan 3x2, estrofem, andol 100 i 1 ampula brevactide.
Čekamo betu !

----------


## andreja

ma *Jim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*za male mrve da se čvrsto obadvije uhvate za svoju mamicu! Ma ovaj postupak ti je sigurno *DOBITNI!!!*

----------


## Jim

andreja hvala ti, iz tvojih usta u Božje uši. Ma ne znam da li je od hormona ili čega ali jučer sam imala takve promjene raspoloženja, ćas sam sigurna da ništa od toga i zaplačem ćas sam sretna i prićam sa svojim mrvicama. Ubiti će me ovi silni hormoni.
Dr.B mi je rekao da kod mene ovaj put kemijaju s lijekovima kako bi ovaj put ostala trudna.

----------


## šniki

*Jim* držim fige.....odmaraj i mazi škembicu!! Plači kad ti se plače i smij se kad ti se smije....šta te briga, sad si trudnica......

----------


## crvenkapica77

*sretno  jim
*
posto  bi trebala ici jos malo pa po uputnice, da vas  pitam  , vas koje ste  putovale u ZG i  tamo boravile do transfera.....
za folikulometriju  mi trebaju uputnice,  jedna  ili   za svaki put  po jedna?....ili  jel se moze na jednoj uputnici napisati npr.  3x  folikulometrija  ili sl.?
za  punkciju jel treba  uputnica?  
za transfer jel treba uputnica?
ako treba ja bi to morala  sve odmah naravno uzeti....a mm , treba li on uputnicu za punkciju?....

----------


## tihić

jim opusti se i misli pozitivno :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tihić

crvenkapice za folikulometriju ti treba uputnica na kojoj piše 3x i kad ideš na punkciju treba ti uputnica koja obuhvaća i punkciju i et, a za supruga ti treba za spermiogram.

----------


## crvenkapica77

znaci   svega  dvi  uputnice.....a sta ako  folikulometrija   bude bila vise od 3x  ?  nema veze?
a valjda  i dr.gin. nesto zna

----------


## tihić

ja sam imala samo te dvije uptnice. ako nešto ne bude valjalo reći će ti oni u bolnici

----------


## andreja

ja sam znala ići i po 5× na folikulometriju na jednu uputnicu gdje je pisalo 3×,i nitko mi ništa nije rekao da donesem drugu.

----------


## bugaboo

Samo mala napomena, uputnica za IVF (punkcija i transfer) mora biti uputnica za bolnicko lijecenje, samo tako reci svom dr., znat ce sto treba napisati.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ok hvala......znaci  punkcija +transfer   jedna  uputnica......

----------


## linalena

Pridružujem vam se

da se malo predstavim, generalije su u potpisu
Dosada smo bili na VV ali zbog muževih nalaza tamo su nas jako dugo zavlačili, sada smo odlučili se prebaciti na SD jer će muž ići tamo operirati varikokelu
idem sada čitati ovu stranicu i hvatati konce ko je ko na SDu

al ipak jedno pitanje, koliko se čeka na postupak

----------


## bugaboo

> al ipak jedno pitanje, koliko se čeka na postupak


Dobrodosla!

Na postupak se ne ceka dugo. Moje iskustvo je, s obzirom da smo imali sve nalaze, od 1. razgovora sa dr. do postupka je proslo mjesec dana, dr. je jedino trazila da spermio ponovimo na SD jer su prijasnji bili sa VV.

----------


## tihić

> Pridružujem vam se
> 
> da se malo predstavim, generalije su u potpisu
> Dosada smo bili na VV ali zbog muževih nalaza tamo su nas jako dugo zavlačili, sada smo odlučili se prebaciti na SD jer će muž ići tamo operirati varikokelu
> idem sada čitati ovu stranicu i hvatati konce ko je ko na SDu
> 
> al ipak jedno pitanje, koliko se čeka na postupak


pozdrav nova članice! Moja ti je preporuka ne operirat var. mislim da nema koristi samo dodatno zavlačenje( govorim iz iskustva)
probaj se sa dr. dogovorit bez operacije

----------


## crvenkapica77

pozdrav linalena i sretno.......brzo ide na SD.....

----------


## Doris01

> na stopericu se moze na bilo koju hitnu doci, i to rijesiti za one koji nisu hrabri da se sami pikaju.
> ja znam da budem ja opet kod mene na hitnu jer imamo jednog  novog mladog, zgodnog doktora


ovo je kandela davno napisala, a ja samo zelim ispravit jedan mali dio, a to je da ti nece dat bas na svakoj hitnoj stopericu, tj. bar ne kod nas dole u metkovicu. mene je na hitnoj dr napala da kako mogu samo tako doc s lijekom kupljenim u apoteci da mi ga oni daju i nema veze sto zna za sto se taj lijek koristi, da sam morala otic na drugu hitnu udaljenu 20km da mi oni daju, i bez problema su mi na toj drugoj dali, tako da sve ovisi na koga naletis na hitnoj.sretno svima!!!!

----------


## Jim

Pozdrav svima koje su prošle transfer i trenutačno su u iščekivanju bete !   Javite se da se tješimo u ovima najgorim danima - danima iščekivanja !

----------


## AnneMary

evo novosti, nakon otkazanog  stimuliranog postupka zbog ciste, 8. dc., nema ciste, folikul 10 mm, u ponedjeljak oper, idemo u prirodni postupak.

nažalost ako ovo ne upali ništa do 9. mjeseca od stimulacije.

svim čekalicama želim velike bete.

a najviše želim da ne viđam svaki put iste ljude na SD, jer ovo je ludnica.
krenila sam u 10 misec prošle godine i svaki drugi mjesec gore su ista lica.
jutros je bilo bar 5-6 poznatih faca. ne moram ni govorit koja gužva, do 8 50 su trajale folikulometrije, dr. nije ni išao na onaj sastanak u 8 h.

----------


## crvenkapica77

annemary  sretno  draga

----------


## tihić

AnneMary sretno!

----------


## Korny77

Cure,
da li ima netko tko je ostao trudan nakon aih ili ivf i da su mu rekli da se javi u ambulantu za visokorizičnu trudnoću na sd za daljnje praćenje.
Evo mene u 7 tjednu i jučer sam bila na zadnjem pregledu (uzv) kod dr.B-sad me šalju u tu drugu ambulantu.
Od mojih blizanaca najvjerojatnije će ostati samo jedna beba-druga neće.Malo mi je žao ali neka se to odmah na početku riješi da se ova bebica pravilno i bez problema razvija.Sada smo 7+1 i 10mm.
Pozdrav curama s kojima sam se jučer vidjela i želim im sreću...

----------


## šniki

*Korny77* uglavnom nam svima dadu broj od visokorizične amb. to ti je normala......ja sam bila psvi put i poslije sam nastavila kod svog gin....a sad opet krećem gore jer smo se tak dogovorili.....odi prvi put da vidiš kaj će ti reći pa onda odluči....
Žao mi je zbog druge bebice, ali dobro razmišljaš!!

----------


## šniki

*AnneMary* sretno!!!

----------


## BOZZ

AnneMary sretno draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

AnneMary potpisujem te u potpunosti za ovo kaj si napisala da se svaki drugi mjesec viđaju stalno ista lica na folikulometriji to sam baš i ja mužu komentirala danas ujutro kad smo bili...
eto da se i ja malo javim nakon dužeg izbivanja i da napokon obznanin da smo i mi uspjeli dogurat jedan folikul do štoperice... :Very Happy: 
štoperica sutra u 19 h..AIH u ponedjeljak..
ali imam jedan problem..nemam uputnicu za ponedjeljak jer moj gin.petkom ne radi...i sad nemam pojma hoće li me otkantat ili će napraviti pa ću ja to naknadno donijet...
jooojj stalno neki problemi.. :Rolling Eyes: 
jel znate da li subotom radi koja sestra gore...možda da ih sutra nazovem... :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

ma samo objasni i donesi naknadno! mislim da neće bit problem!

sretno!

----------


## korky

korny77, da ti prvo čestitam na blizančekima!! a zašto kažeš da vjerojatno neće jedan ostat?
U glavnom mene su poslali nakon ivf-a u ambulantu za visokorizičnu trudnoću a tamo sam i ostala radi blizanaca, imaju odličan uzv i to mi odgovara, kod primarnog radim one klasične pretrage od tlaka, težine, otkucaji srca itd. a uzv radim gore. Meni odgovara a i sama sam si mogla izabrati doktora i uvijek se naručujem kod njega.
Sretno i javljaj kako napredujete!!

----------


## Korny77

Hvala ti na odgovoru...
Za blizance tako rekao dr.B. jer je jedna beba puno manja 5mm(iako kuca srce ali slabo) a druga je 10mm (srce kuca)što je za 7 tjedana dobro za drugu bebu.
Pozdrav,

----------


## diki

samo da prijavim, danas bila punkcija u prirodnom ciklusu i dobila jednu jajnu stanicu (napokon), sutra zovem , ako bude sve u redu , u četvrtak transfer

----------


## kiara79

evo curke,gotov moj 1.AIH...a sad dva tjedna čekanja...
dobila sam  Utriće3x2,Estrofem,Andol 100,2 injekcije Brevactide i 1 injekcije Decapeptyla,to sam naravno kupila...
 :Saint:

----------


## vinalina

Sretno draga....

----------


## šniki

*kiara79* želim ti svu sreću.......bebica i ja držimo ti fige!!!! :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno kiara....  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

curke jel netko zna za što sam sad nakon AIH-a dobila te 2 injekcije Brevactide i Decapeptyl...
ja sam tuka i jučer kad smo pričali samo sam ga gledala ko telac i ništa nisam pitala tak da sada ne znam ništa...pa se nadam da će se naći koja pametna i dobra dušica koja bi to malo razložila...please.. :Embarassed:

----------


## Jim

kiara79 - sreeetnooo, držim fige !

----------


## Jim

Joj curke ja sam jučer (5dpt) umirala od grčeva u maternici, koja bol kao da mi netko cijedi maternicu,a uz to jako i oštro probadanje u desnom jajniku,nisam mogla hodati od boli.
Danas još imam probadanja ali je puunoo bolje. 
Odakle takva bol ?

----------


## tihić

jim možda je to dobar znak.ja sam isto imala grčeve i osjećaj da me boli jajnik. sretno

----------


## kiara79

Jim draga...ja bih rekla da se bebica ugnježđuje..i držim fige da je to to.. :Yes: 
a i meni neka tupa bol i lagani grčevi i nemam pojma jel to normalno i treba li tako biti.. :Rolling Eyes: 
curke koje ste bile na AIH...čekam vaša iskustva.
Brevactide i Decapeptyl nakon AIH...nitko...??

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja nisam to dobivala  kiara.......cure  ce se  valjda javiti   koje znaju   odgovor.....pusa

----------


## Jim

*kiara79* - ja sam bila na aih 2 puta, prvi puta apsolutno ništa nisam osjetila  nije uspjelo, a drugi puta sam 6 dan nakon aih osjetila jaku oštru bol u području maternice, kao da me netko nožem ubo i taj put je uspjelo (nažalost izvanmaternična).
Ja sam dobila brevactide ali nakon transfera, to je hormon hcg koji služi kao potpora embriju (ne znam čemu služi kod aih jer sam tad dobivala samo utrogestan i andol 100)

----------


## kiara79

Jim draga,nemam pojma kaj će dr.iskemijati al ja se nadam da će biti dobro... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## crvenkapica77

pozzzzz  cureeeee
ja sam dobila, pocinjem sa pikanjem....znate sta,  11 dc mi pada  nedelja....ako tada pude punkcija   , dali je  anesteziolog   tada  gore?
ili vikendima nisu......plizzzz  odgovor......

----------


## ines31

> pozzzzz  cureeeee
> ja sam dobila, pocinjem sa pikanjem....znate sta,  11 dc mi pada  nedelja....ako tada pude punkcija   , dali je  anesteziolog   tada  gore?
> ili vikendima nisu......plizzzz  odgovor......


Meni je dr.B rekao da samo vikendom se ne može dobiti opća jer anesteziologa vikendom nema, nadam se da će ti pasti ponedjeljak jer se  s općom se sve to puno lakše izgura!
Pozdrav svima,  malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što Vam treba čekalice, punkcije, transfere i naravno velike tete bete! Pusa

----------


## Jim

Curke ne bih vas htjela razočarati ali od ovog mjeseca više na SD nema anestezije jer čekaju aparat za kisik i ne znaju kad će ga dobiti.Tako da je nas dosta u zadnja 3 tjedna punkcije preživjelo bez anestezije bilo da se radi o prirodnom ili stimuliranom postupku.

----------


## bugaboo

Onda normabeli, ketonali i stisnut zube, nema nam druge...

Vidim da cure u drugim bolnicama znaju dobiti neki "koktelcic" protiv bolova injekcijom, to ne postoji na SD ili se stedi na nama?

----------


## kiara79

mene napali prištići :Shock: ...sve se bojim da je to PMS i da od ovog AIH-a neće biti ništa... :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa    nemoj me zezat jim......nema anestezije???.......ajmeeeeeeeeee......pa koliko njima treba da  nabave aparat za kisik , zar  ga  dobivaju iz  afrike  đizus....

kiara    drzim fige....misli pozitivno......kakav pms   znas i sama da je to slicno  trudnoci.... :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam jos  do utorka na forumu  i onda idem za Zg...do tada molim   cure  ako saznaju nesto o anesteziji  da  jave....ako koja ide gore nek  pita  plizzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## tinaka

> Curke ne bih vas htjela razočarati ali od ovog mjeseca više na SD nema anestezije jer čekaju aparat za kisik i ne znaju kad će ga dobiti.Tako da je nas dosta u zadnja 3 tjedna punkcije preživjelo bez anestezije bilo da se radi o prirodnom ili stimuliranom postupku.


E, drage moje, prije godinu dana anestezija je bila utopija, na pitanja o njoj dobila bi samo blagoteleće poglede, ko da sam tražila da mi poklone zlatno tele. Sva sreća da vrijeme brzo leti pa čovjek brzo zaboravi to vrijeme provedeno na onom stolu. :Raspa:

----------


## Jim

*kiara79* - i mene napali prištići, ni od mog ivf-a ništa. U k.... sam totalnom !!!! :Evil or Very Mad: 
*crvenkapica77* - ne zezam, B je rekao da je poslao zahtjev Milinoviću za aparat, a znaš kad će on odgovoriti...kad na vrbi rodi usisivač  :Laughing: .Čisto mučenje žena, ništa drugo.
Curke moje ja sam vam živi primjer da se može preživjeti bez ičega !

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma daj kakvi  prištići    ...ti jim i kiara ste nase  buduce  trudnice......ne sumljam u to....

znaci  do milinovica...... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kiara79

crvenkapice... :Heart: 
hvala ti draga...ja postajem skeptična,tak me pere depra da vam ne mogu opisat...danas od jutra razmišljam,dat si onaj Brevactid ili ne... :Rolling Eyes: al reko ajde budem kad sam ga već platila...
 za preksutra još imam još jedan Decapeptil...
baš sam u komi...
Jim tebi želim više sreće... :Love:

----------


## tihić

pozdrav svim curama, ja sam na punkciji bila bez anestezije popila samo jedan normabel i nekaku tableticu protiv bolova. Ako vas mogu malo utjtšit nisam ništa osjetila već me tek počelo bolit uveče. Svi smo drugačiji,al evo primjer da može i ne bolit. Svima punooo sreće

----------


## crvenkapica77

tihic koliko si imala folikula?

----------


## tihić

rekli su da imam 12 dobrih stanica da li je bilo više ne znam, al nisu sve ni aspirirali.
Zaista nisam osjećala bol već samo malu nelagodu i odmah poslije punkcije sam išla doma 350 km. Tek pred večer me počelo bolit al sam ponovo popila tabletu za bolove i legla.

----------


## crvenkapica77

super    draga...eh da je i meni bar bude tako........i ja cu doma poslije , nadam se,  imam i ja oko  300km.....nek boli kad dođem doma...moja kucica-moja slobodica....

----------


## kiara79

ajme curke...kolke( :Smile: ( :Smile:  imam... :Shock:  OGROMNE I tvrde ...
šteta kaj je mužić na putu,jako bi se veselio... :Grin: 
e,da...imam i 2 nova prišta... :Mad:

----------


## kiara79

ova 2 smajlića su trbala biti moje(.)(.).... :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a inace pred mengu nemas  tolike  (.) (.)   ?    vidis     ......jedva cekam betu....heheh....

----------


## kiara79

ne...pred mengu me samo bole...ponekad...al ovo je katastrofa kolke su... :Shock: 
a možda i od utrića i estrofema i štoperice su takve... :Rolling Eyes: 
tko bi znao...
Jim...???kaj ima kod tebe?
crvenkapice kako ide pikanje..jel imaš kakvih nuspojava od decapeptyla..

----------


## crvenkapica77

pikanje ide super....mm mixa   ja bodem   :Smile: ......malo pece od decapeptyla ali   brzo prođe....nuspojave  jos nikakve....bas nista....

----------


## bugaboo

Svim pikalicama i cekalicama bete zelim srecu da docekaju svoje pluseke :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

bugaboo jesil dobila  lijekove??

----------


## bugaboo

Jos nista, ako mi se jos tjedan dana ne jave zovem gore jer svaki tren trebam dobit i od 21 dc pocet pikanje s decapeptylom.

----------


## Jim

Cure prijavljujem neuspjeli pokušaj ivf-a. cijeli vikend mi je mrljala a jutros sam procurila, sve riječi su suvišne !
Dakle jedna velika 0 od mene  :Sad:

----------


## Sela

*Jim* :Sad:  :Heart:  :Love: ,draga,oh ne!!!Bas mi je iskreno zao!Bas sam vjerovala u tebe!Znas sto,odtuguj a onda digni glavu i samo hrabro u novi pokusaj!!Ti i tm proizvodite krasne zametke tako da ce sljedeci pokusaj sigurno biti dobitni!!Ne posustaj!

----------


## bugaboo

Jim draga jako mi je zao  :Love:

----------


## ines31

Jim, žao mi je, odtuguj i skupi snagu za dalje  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love: !!!

----------


## kiara79

Jim draga... :Sad: svaka riječ je suvišna...stvarno mi je jako žao... :Love:

----------


## beba.2

jim, jako mi je žao što nije uspjelo. kako je već netko rekao ,dobro se isplači i u nove pobjede onda.  _   ( nemam smajliće da ih stavim)_

----------


## beba.2

bugaboo, izgleda da ćemo ti i ja zajedno, i ja čekam da me zovnu.

----------


## bugaboo

Ja se nadam da pocetkom mjeseca dobivaju posiljku lijekova pa da ce nas svaki cas zvrcnuti, vec sam napravila mjesta u frizideru za ampulice  :Laughing:

----------


## Jim

Cure da li je koja išla na SD u postupak sa smrznutim js? Kako to izgleda (s obzirom da ih ja imam 8) i šta je s onima koje nemaju ovulaciju? Da li se mora praviti pauza i kada se ide sa zamrznutim ?

----------


## tihić

jim drži se :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a joj jim  , tolika bol  tolika patnja  na punkciji....nije fer.....zao mi je...

----------


## andreja

žao mi je *Jim...*stvarno mi je žao... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Jim

Cure, hvala vam na svemu, zna da me vi razumijete i da znate kako je ugledati neg.betu, ali preživjela sam i to. Isplakala sam se, ustala, nazvala svog dragog dr.B i od njega ono najbolje ... "ok, nema pauze,nakon menstruacije idemo s folikulometrijom i vraćamo smrznute a onda opet stimuliran, bez brige...sad svaki mjesec imamo s vama šta raditi!"
Juuuhuuu, odmah sam živnula, znam da je vraćanje smrznutih gubljenje vremena ali nema veze bitno je da se nešta kreće u ovom razdoblju dok čekam novi stimulirani.  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

drago mi je da  nisi potonula  nego da si se trgnula  i  u nove pobjede   ...*bravo  Jim  , bravo  curo*....sa takvom upornoscu    mora uspjeti   :Klap:

----------


## kiara79

> drago mi je da nisi potonula nego da si se trgnula i u nove pobjede ...*bravo Jim , bravo curo*....sa takvom upornoscu mora uspjeti


veliki x na ovo.. :Saint: 
kod mene ništa novo...cice i dalje veeellliiike,glava boli...od jučer me neka blesava temperatura  ulovila i to je to...simptoma 0 bodova :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## beba.2

> Ja se nadam da pocetkom mjeseca dobivaju posiljku lijekova pa da ce nas svaki cas zvrcnuti, vec sam napravila mjesta u frizideru za ampulice


i ja si polako pravim mjesta, jer očekujem svaki dan da će me zovnuti. jedva čekam da počnem, jer meni evo već 9 dc, da ne moram čekati još jedan ciklus

----------


## Jim

Svim trudilicama veeeliiikaaaa potpora ! Nema vremena za samosažaljenje ... idemo dalje !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Idemo cure, do kraja ljeta na ovoj temi moramo imati barem 5 novih trudnica!  :Very Happy: 

Ja danas dobila vjesticu, ako dobijem lijekove na dan antifasisticke borbe krecem s pikanjem :Shock: , juhu... :Grin:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

curke samo da vas pozdravim i šaljem vam puse  :Smile:

----------


## Jim

> curke samo da vas pozdravim i šaljem vam puse


....pridružujem se pozdravima  :Very Happy:

----------


## H2O

Žao mi je da vam nisam javila vjesti iz Zg od naše  *crvenkapice.*
Danas je imala drugu folikulometriju -9.d.c.
Ima 7 folikula od 14-16 mm.
endo. 7 mm.Nikad nije bio toliki a do transfera će se još zdebljat.
Sutra je opet na kontroli,možda već sutra dobije štopericu ili prekosutra,to ćemo još vidjeti.
Dr.je zadovoljan,nadam se da ostane sve super do kraja i da nam se vrati sa mrvicom ili dvije u buši...

Za sve vas trudilice šaljem čarobne prašine od jedne sv. Duh trudnice ..pusa...

----------


## beba.2

bravo za crvenkapicu, pa to je super!!!!!!!

----------


## kiara79

Crvenkapice,bravoooo... :Klap: 
želim ti svu sreću i da nam se vratiš sa mrvicama u buši.. :Saint:

----------


## bugaboo

Super crvenkapice!

----------


## tihić

crvenkapice držim ti fige

----------


## H2O

*I danas SMS od Crvenkapice:*
*"Folikuli su već 18 mm neki i manji,štoperica večeras a punkcija u ponedjeljak.Vibrajte za mene"*

Bravo Crvenkapice,vibramo za bezbolnu punkciju i da j.s. budu za 5
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## šniki

Bravo za *crvenkapicu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bezbolnu punkciju i da sve bude superica...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

> Bravo za *crvenkapicu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bezbolnu punkciju i da sve bude superica......


x

----------


## bugaboo

Crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude kako treba!

----------


## Kiki

AnneMary, ti si 31.5. imala transfer?

----------


## AnneMary

joj nisam baš u datumima, ali mislim da da!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Crevenkapice...*bravoooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Kiki

> joj nisam baš u datumima, ali mislim da da!


Znači to si ipak ti  :Smile:  ti i ja smo zajedno bile u ponedjeljak  :Smile:  i kako se osjećaš,simptomi?? Mene sve doli rastura, ne smijem kihnuti jer me odmah uhvati  grč. Od simptoma ni S  :Sad:  kad ćeš raditi test? Htjela  sam ti poslati PP ali iz nekog nepoznatog razloga ne mogu  :Sad:

----------


## H2O

Vijesti od *Crvenkapice*

"Prošlo je onako bolno ali kratko .Ali stvarno su svi super.Imam 5 j.s." 
  pet puta bravo za Sunči
U 8 i 30 joj je zakazana punkcija ali je tek oko 10 došla na red.Super da je sve prošlo ok.
Sada samo možemo vibrati za ludi tulum u labu 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## beba.2

crvenkapice, bravo, nadam se da će biti odlične i da će uspjeti.

bugaboo, da li su te zvali za injekcije?
cure, koliko se čeka otprilike za  injekcije, evo 4 tjedan, dr. B rekao da će me zvati za 3-4 tjedna. dal da zovem ili da se strpim do petka? danas m ije već 15 dc, bilo bi lijepo kad bih ovaj ciklus ili sa 1dc krenula se pikati. dr. B rekao da će postupak biti početkom 7 mjeseca. šta da napravim? zovem ili ne?

----------


## tihić

crvenkapice bravo!
beba ja bi na tvom mjestu nazvala

----------


## šniki

*crvenkapice* neka lab poludi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ludi provod

----------


## beba.2

> crvenkapice bravo!
> beba ja bi na tvom mjestu nazvala




tihić, hvala, evo upravo sam zvala, sutra da dođem po lijekove!! juhu, nemam smajliće pa ne mogu staviti onog koji skače. e sad mi je srce na mjestu.

----------


## šniki

*beba.2*evo ja ću umjesto tebe poskočiti

----------


## beba.2

šniki, hvala!!!

e a dal mi treba uputnica za lijekove, zaboravila sam pitati? :Embarassed: 

( našla sam smajlice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )

----------


## BOZZ

Ma kakva uputnica,samo dojdeš po njih.A imš protokol?Beba 2 baš mi je drago i vibram da Leonić dobije bracu ili seku uskoro.

----------


## bugaboo

Beba mene jos nisu zvali, sutra u 11 ih zovem, sad mi se vise ne javljaju. Ja ih cekam sad vec punih 6 tjedana...

----------


## kiara79

crvenkapice bravo za jajčeka.... :Very Happy: ...ma sad ima da labos poludi... :Yes: 


moja teta beta 0...žao mi je što moram pokvariti ovako dobro raspoloženje... :Sad: 
ma dobro kaj sad...što je tu je,ovaj ciklus pauza,a idući AKCIJAAAA.. :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Kiara, zao mi je :Sad: 

Crvenkapice super za jajceka, vibram za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## šniki

jooooj *kiara* nije fer :Sad:

----------


## beba.2

kiara, žao mi je draga   :Love: 

bozz, hvala , nadamo se jako jako!

bugaboo, i ja sam čekala, pa sam ih danas zvala, samo zovi, meni rekli da dođem sutra onda

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo vase crvenkapice......super se osjecam nikakvih bolova nemam.....super.....kao sto angel kaze   imam 5js  i sutra cemo znati vise.....

kiara  jako mi je zao ljube.....

netko je pitao dali treba uputnica za lijekove   mozda i ne treba ali ja sam imala i  dobila cak putni trosak...

----------


## tiki_a

crvenkapica  :Klap:

----------


## AnneMary

> Znači to si ipak ti  ti i ja smo zajedno bile u ponedjeljak  i kako se osjećaš,simptomi?? Mene sve doli rastura, ne smijem kihnuti jer me odmah uhvati  grč. Od simptoma ni S  kad ćeš raditi test? Htjela  sam ti poslati PP ali iz nekog nepoznatog razloga ne mogu


kiki pogledaj postavke, negdje si zabranila slanje i primanje poruka jer ti ni ja ne mogu poslat privatnu poruku.

i usput, drago mi je da si  se javila.

----------


## sany 7

drage cure, 
 ja sam se danas dogovorila za postupak. krećemo kad dođe menga  oko 11.
Šta oni smatraju pod pravom mengom, kad procuriš pošteno. šta se točno radi taj 23. dan, šta slijedi poslije toga.[

bugaboo svakako ih nazovi i je sam tako dugo čekala, danas sam ih nazvala a sestra mi je rekla da me je zvala prije tri tjedna, a možda se i zabunila. svakako zovi, pitaj za s jadranku.

----------


## tihić

Kiara :Love:

----------


## kiara79

bravo crvenkapice...prava koka... :Yes: ..jesi zvala lab..
curke hvala vam za riječi utjehe i potporu kad je najgore,stvarno ste zlatne... :Heart: 
jučer sam bila izbedirana do kraja,ali uz MM i uz Vas,te vođena mišlju o svom malom anđelu skulirala se i razvila strategiju za dalje...
teško je,sve mi to znamo ali jedna uz drugu,nekako lakše prebrodimo krizu jer sve smo mi tu sa istim ciljem.
još jednom hvala vam drage i hrabre ženice...

----------


## beba.2

kiara  :Love: 

ja dobila lijekove: 20 menopura i 14 decapeptila ( valjd se  tak piše).  u čet moram na pregled i dogovor koliko i od kad krenuti. dana bila prevelika gužva.

----------


## Jim

Rode da li koja zna kada se ide u postupak sa smrznutim js da li i to ulazi u onih besplatnih 6 pokušaja?
Ako želimo sami platiti, da li plaćamo samo lijekove ili i usluge (spermiogram,transfer i sl.)?

----------


## vinalina

Kiara, žao mi je jako, ali nema odustajanja, u upornosti je bit. Jednom mora uspjeti, hoće neće, mora. Žao mi je. 
Gledaj samo pred sobom gore vrh i cilj, nema okretanja.

----------


## bugaboo

Zvala sam gore za lijekove, u ponedjeljak moram zvati pa ce mi reci da li da odmah taj dan dodjem po njih ili uto, sri. I rekla sestra da treba uputnica za pregled.

----------


## bugaboo

> kiara 
> 
> ja dobila lijekove: 20 menopura i 14 decapeptila ( valjd se tak piše). u čet moram na pregled i dogovor koliko i od kad krenuti. dana bila prevelika gužva.


Beba, koji dan ciklusa ti je u cetvrtak? Meni je dr. rekla da ce mi tocan protokol dati kad dodjem po lijekove.

----------


## beba.2

> Beba, koji dan ciklusa ti je u cetvrtak? Meni je dr. rekla da ce mi tocan protokol dati kad dodjem po lijekove.


u četvrtak mi je 18 dc, i rekla isto da mi treba uputnica za pregled i da donesem sve nalaze koje imam, da dr pogleda kako bi mi mogao dati protokol koji dugi ili kratki. ja sam danas trebala dobit protokol , ali je dr. B morao ići na operaciju a i bila je velika gužva pa mi je rekla neka radije dođem u četvrtak jer će biti manja gužva.

----------


## IVANA196

Pozdrav svima...   imam jedno pitanje...  :Smile: 
Sutra moram na folikulometriju, a  to će mi biti 2 dan ciklusa i pošteno mi "ide",
jel ok tako ić na pregled (nisam još do sad išla dok sam imala)??
Inače danas sam primila 7 inekciju decapept., baš me zanima što će sutra reć...

----------


## vinalina

IVANA, moraš ići tako na pregled, sve je to ok, sve smo mi to prošle i nije niš neugodnije nego bilo koji drugi pregled, recimo običan, pa ti uđu u ordinaciju mladi stažisti, pitat, a kaj bi oni sada radili!!!

Onda najvjerojatnije prekosutra krećeš s Gonalom ili menopurom, ovisi kaj si dobila

----------


## crvenkapica77

imam 3 oplođene js   :Very Happy:   u cetvrtak transfer

----------


## vinalina

Bravo, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za daljnji razvoj u labu i dalje u tebi...

----------


## bugaboo

Super Crvenkapice, samo neka malci rastu u labu i poslije u busici  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Crvenkapice* bravoooooooooo.....imam osjećaj da je ovaj tvoj postupak *dobitni..z*aslužila si  :Smile:

----------


## tihić

crvenkapice :Very Happy:

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Cure, upravo sam dobila SD. Sutra idem po lijekove.

----------


## H2O

*Crvenkapica* mi je poslala SMS.I danas se načekala za transfer jer je bila gužva...*
" Vratili su mi 3 embrija 8-stanična.Nitko me nije pitao koliko želim.Idemo odma doma."
*
Sada sam je zovnula,već je na putu doma.Pisat će ona kad dođe kući.Ali ovo vraćanje tri embrija a da ne pitaju mi je baš grozno.Mislim lijepo je imati tri bebice ali se zna i koliki je rizik. Dr. joj je rekao da su embriji odlični ali ne vjeruje da će se sva tri primiti.
Betu radi za 12 dana,nadamo se najboljem 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

H2O, ako oplodjuju 3js i sve tri se razviju, sve 3 MORAJU vratiti. tako je odredjeno novim zakonom! jedino dr-i unaprijed mogu pitati pacijente koliko js zele da se oplode (tj. pokusaju oploditi). ali ako oplode 3, SVE SE MORAJU VRATITI!!!!

malo proucite problematiku novog zakona - to je jedna od losih strana jer je povecan rizik trojki!

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo mene...da   frka  to jeste  po novom zakonu tako  ali    zasto me nisu  prije pitali  koliko zelim da se oplode  ?   rekla bi 2....ali   nitko     nista nije pitao    sad ja moram  biti  u strahu.....dr.  je uvjeren da trojke nece biti,  kako zna?

----------


## beba.2

crvenkapice, nadam se da će biti pozitivno bez obzira koliko ih bude. ako si ti danas čekala na transfer, onda sam te vidjela.

ja krećem sa dugim protokolom, 17. moram na folikulometriju da vidi da li ima ciste , i 24. bi trebala dobiti m. samo da ovi dani prođu da što prije krenem s pikanjem i sa svime.

----------


## crvenkapica77

beba   kako izgledas?....ja sam bila u haljini , plava sam,

----------


## bugaboo

Crvenkapice znam kako ti je, mene je isto bilo strah trojki, ali na kraju od 2 mrvice niti jedna se nije primila iako je dr. rekla da je sve super i da je to sigurna trudnoca. Nadam se da ce ti se od ovih 3 barem jedna primiti (ili 2 ako si to zelis), nemoj se sad zivcirati, uzivaj, miruj i misli pozitivno :Smile:

----------


## frka

crvenkapice, naravno da su te trebali pitati prije... dr-i zele postici maksimalan uspjeh - zato idu na sve 3. sta cemo kad imamo grozan zakon...

----------


## bugaboo

> ja krećem sa dugim protokolom, 17. moram na folikulometriju da vidi da li ima ciste , i 24. bi trebala dobiti m. samo da ovi dani prođu da što prije krenem s pikanjem i sa svime.


Beba jel to znaci da 21 DC kreces da decapeptylom ako nemas ciste?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma ja  vjerujem dr. ,bili su divni prema meni  .dr je cak  rekao  da  moramo promjeniti auto   ,kupiti vece , jer cemo dobiti  blizance - jako su me nasmijavali dok su mi radili punkciju....
...a sve  je u Bozijim  rukama....

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Cure pozdrav.
Ja krećem s prvim protokolom. 15. kontrola, da se provjere ciste, a onda 22. krećem s pikanjem, ako se sve ok.
Prema dr.B. predviđanju i ako sve bude ok, 2.7. bi trebala na punkciju.
MM me nervira, njemu je sada to sve najedamput prenaglo. Danas se nisam htjela s tim zamarati, ali moram ga ovih dana malo prodrmati. 
Sad se našel filozofirati, kad smo već u postupku... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

----------


## beba.2

> beba   kako izgledas?....ja sam bila u haljini , plava sam,



u zelenoj haljini, ne? i mislila sam da si to ti jer je drukčiji govor. ja sam isto plava, malo jača, sjedila sam odmah do stola od sestre, imala sam zelenu suknju i crnu majicu.

----------


## beba.2

> Beba jel to znaci da 21 DC kreces da decapeptylom ako nemas ciste?


u biti krećem 25dc, to je 17.06. kad idem na folikulometriju, krećem sa  decapeptylom ako nema ciste, jer je meni tek jučer bila o, ja imam kasniju ovulaciju, 17 - 18 dc je uvijek o kod mene. njega tad neće biti, tako mi rekao, bit će dr. T valjda. samo da nemam ciste i sve će biti super. a koliko sam jučer čekala nisam ga ni pitala kako i šta ću. valjda jedna dnevno decapeptyla.

----------


## crvenkapica77

znali itko ista o nasoj  BOZZ    ..sad me pocinje  brinuti   ...ne javlja se....trebala je ici na ponovni  uzv  ...nadam se da je sve ok

----------


## Kiki

Evo da i ja prijavim neuspjeli pokušaj ivf-a  :Sad:  stimulirani ciklus, 3 folikula. e baš sam se isprsila  :Smile:  vraćene 2 (po riječimo embriologice savršene) blastice. 
beta 10 dnt 2,39, u ponedjeljak ju moram ponoviti, a do tada se molimo da nije biokemijska t.  U 7.mj. idemo u prirodnom ciklusu,  ali obzirom na moje jajnike ne polažemo baš previše nade u to.

AnneMary- kakva je situacija kod tebe? Iskreno se nadam da si imala više sreće od mene  :Smile: 
Nažalost ne mogu ni slati ni primati pp, jer sam novi član ( puno čitam, malo pišem  :Smile:  ). Ne znam koji mi je probni rok...
I još jedna VELIKA i HITNA molba, htjela bih promijeniti prim.ginekologa, da li neka od vas zna nekoga tko je stvarno dobar? Ovaj sad mi je toliko škrt na uputnicama kao da mi on sve to plaća iz svog džepa, a posvađamo se na nož doslovno svaki put kad dodjem  :Smile:

----------


## beba.2

kiki, žao mi je što nije uspjelo :Sad:

----------


## vinalina

Žao mi je strašno, drži se...
A odakle si? U kojem gradu ti trebamo preporučiti ginekologa?

----------


## Jim

*kiki* - jako mi je žao, vjeruj znam kako ti je, ja sam taj gorak okus osjetila prošli mjesec  :Sad:  . Valjda ćemo jednom i mi ugledati taj nedostižni *+* na testu.

----------


## glacova

> Evo da i ja prijavim neuspjeli pokušaj ivf-a  stimulirani ciklus, 3 folikula. e baš sam se isprsila  vraćene 2 (po riječimo embriologice savršene) blastice. 
> beta 10 dnt 2,39, u ponedjeljak ju moram ponoviti, a do tada se molimo da nije biokemijska t.  U 7.mj. idemo u prirodnom ciklusu,  ali obzirom na moje jajnike ne polažemo baš previše nade u to.
> 
> AnneMary- kakva je situacija kod tebe? Iskreno se nadam da si imala više sreće od mene 
> Nažalost ne mogu ni slati ni primati pp, jer sam novi član ( puno čitam, malo pišem  ). Ne znam koji mi je probni rok...
> I još jedna VELIKA i HITNA molba, htjela bih promijeniti prim.ginekologa, da li neka od vas zna nekoga tko je stvarno dobar? Ovaj sad mi je toliko škrt na uputnicama kao da mi on sve to plaća iz svog džepa, a posvađamo se na nož doslovno svaki put kad dodjem


Ako si iz Zagreba,probaj kod dr. Rački u Runjaninovoj. Tamo je uvijek velika guža,ali ja nikad nisam imalaproblema s uputnicama.

----------


## Kiki

Hvala svima 
JIM žao mi je što ni tebi nije uspjelo prošli mjesec. vjerujem da ćemo sve kad tad javiti taj dugo očekivani plusić, samo trebamo biti uporne i strpljive.
iako nam je ovo bio prvi ivf, nekako moram priznati da sam navikla na "-" na testovima jer se već godinama borimo s tim problemom. vjerujem da bi doživjela infarkt da ugledam "+"  :Smile:  
iz zagreba sam i u obzir dolaze svi kvartovi, samo da je dobra/dobar dr.

----------


## AnneMary

žao mi je Kiki, ja sam već jučer radila test i bio je negativan.
tako da se vidimo gore u 7. mjesecu.

----------


## Kiki

Ajme bas mi je žao!!!  :Sad:  Baš sam nešto mislila da ćeš ti uspjeti. 
ma ja ne znam uopće bi li išla u prirodnom ciklusu. Da li je itko uopće uspio u prirodnom? Meni je punkcija bila agonija zbog mobilnih jajnika tako da me strah sve to prolaziti opet za šansu od 10%  :Sad:

----------


## beba.2

bugaboo, jesi zvala sd za lijekove?

----------


## BOZZ

Bok curke ma nekaj moj mm kemija sa kompićom pa mi je izgubio lozinku...pa se ne javljam ali vas čitam i mislim na vas.Beba.2 buš se sama pikala ili ideš u našu ambulanticu?

----------


## bugaboo

> bugaboo, jesi zvala sd za lijekove?


Dobila ih, evo vec pola sata su doma u frižideru...cekaju 23.06.

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam bila svome prvom IVF-u u Ljubljani neuspješno a krajem 2mj.2011g me čeka Maribor.
Pa sam mislila možda dali mi netko može reči koliko se čeka na postupak na Svetom Duhu i kakvu vrstu stimulacije daju. Mislil sam  u ovo vrijeme čekanja do maribora probati neki blago stimulirani postupak???

----------


## bugaboo

> Ja sam bila svome prvom IVF-u u Ljubljani neuspješno a krajem 2mj.2011g me čeka Maribor.
> Pa sam mislila možda dali mi netko može reči koliko se čeka na postupak na Svetom Duhu i kakvu vrstu stimulacije daju. Mislil sam u ovo vrijeme čekanja do maribora probati neki blago stimulirani postupak???


Ako imas sve potrebne nalaze i papire (P&P savjetovanje, psihica) vrlo brzo dodjes na red, naruci se na dogovor (mislim da se na 1. dogovor ceka oko mjesec dana, iako je meni prije 6 mj. bilo 10 dana) i mislim da te mogu odmah staviti na listu za lijekove i nakon ljeta si u postupku (cini mi se da su na GO u 8. mj., nisam ziher).

----------


## kiara79

šniki avatar ti je... :Zaljubljen: 
i ja bi.....

----------


## bugaboo

> šniki avatar ti je...
> i ja bi.....


Krasna bušica :Love:

----------


## corinaII

To je super taman bi mi 9mj. odgovarao! ma imam sve nalaze jednino moram onda ovih dana na P&P savjetovanje.....
Dali mi možeš reči na koji broj mogu zvati i koka i što da tražim?
Hvala ti puno :Kiss:

----------


## bugaboo

Zovi na broj 01 3712109 najbolje iza 11h (jer do tada su folikulometrije, punkcije i transferi), reci sestri da bi dosla na dogovor za postupak pa ce te naruciti kod dr. Baumana ili dr. Turudic. Sestra ce ti reci sta ti treba, vjerojatno uputnica za pregled i reci ce ti da dofuras sve nalaze. Sve detalje o SD mozes vidjeti na stranici http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...skoj&Itemid=81.

Sretno!

----------


## corinaII

bugaboo hvala puno zovem sutra ujutro

----------


## beba.2

> Bok curke ma nekaj moj mm kemija sa kompićom pa mi je izgubio lozinku...pa se ne javljam ali vas čitam i mislim na vas.Beba.2 buš se sama pikala ili ideš u našu ambulanticu?


probat ću se sama pikati , pa ak ne bude išlo idem u ambulanticu!

----------


## beba.2

cure, tražim temu protokola ali nigdje ne mogu naći. pa ću tu napisati ako mi može netko reći, iako ću u četvrtak na folikulometriji pitati. evo ovako: 17.06. idem na folikulometriju i ukoliko nema ciste krećem sa decapeptylom, to bi mi bio 25 dc, i 7 dana prije menge. dr. B mi je napisao decapeptyl do 24.06., tada m treba doći, i pregled 5-6 dc menopura iliti 1.-2.7.. međutim ako bude m 24 .06. to je već 8 dc. od kad ja trebam koristiti te monopure onda, tek 3 dc ili? i da li prestajem onda sa decapeptylom ili ne? cijeli dan razmišljam o tome, pa evo da i pitam, inače 17.06. dr B neće biti tamo, tako mi je rekao. :Embarassed:  pomozite meni još uvijek neupućenoj. nisam ga pitala kad mi je to pisao, ali eto razbijam glavu

----------


## vinalina

S Menopurom krećeš 1, 2, ili 3 dan ciklusa, kako tko. Tako da ti neće biti prekasno ako kreneš s 3 danom. Uz Menopur ćeš istodobno se pikati i sa Decapeptylom, samo ovisi, to će ti dati poslije da li s jednim ili s pola šprice. Tako nastavljaš do štoperice...Sretno!

----------


## beba.2

hvala vinalina! puno hvala

----------


## corinaII

Upravo sam se naručila kod dr.Baumana za prvi pregled i dogovor za dalje 13.07. e sada imam jednu dilemu.Imala sam  jedan IVF u Ljubljani pa sada neznam dali bi mu trebala to reči...mislim da se nebi naljutio ili nešto tome slično ???

----------


## vinalina

Ne, najbitnija je iskrenost pacijenta i doktora, nema se kaj ljutiti, pa on sve shvaća. Da ideš kamo ti hoćeš i da je Slovenija velika razlika od RH, nije on budala. S druge strane, MORAŠ mu reći da zna kakav pristup prema tebi da ima, radi lijekova, jer prešućivanje može samo tebi nanijeti štetu, zdravstvene probleme...

----------


## corinaII

Vinalina da i ja tako mislim..........ipak doktor je samo čovjek pa valjda i on svača koliko je velika naša želja za bebom i da bi radi toga ne samo ja nego svi otišli i na kraj svijeta ako treba.

----------


## šniki

*corina* slobodno mu sve reci, nebu ti se on na ništa ljutio,pa to je tvoje pravo da pokušavaš gdje želiš, a i on jako dobro zna da ljudi između postupaka koje čekaju vani dolaze i kod njega.....normala i tvoje pravo...

----------


## corinaII

Ma pitam to jer sam od svoga socijalnog ginekologa imala neogodno iskustvo kad sam ga pitala za Sloveniju

----------


## corinaII

Šniki avatar ti je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## šniki

aaaaaaaaa moj mali bubanj :Heart: .........ma znam da neki doktori imaju komentare viška.....a kad ih nekaj pitaš da ti pametno odgovore onda se ljute....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Šniki pa ti sitno brojiš.....SRETNO draga!!!*

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Curke pozdrav. Bila sam na SD u utorak (jučer, vidi mene zbunjene  :Laughing: ) , prva folikulometrija, i dalje imam endometrijsku cistu na l. jajniku, ali su mi dr.B i dr.T ipak dali zeleno svjetlo za pikanje, tako da sam danas krenula s prvim Decapeptylom. Vele oni 14 Decapeptyla, pa dalje Gonali. Da li je koja imala takav slučaj?

----------


## tihić

pozdrav, ja sam imala taj protokol.prvo 14 decapeptila onda bi trebala dobit pa treći dam krećeš sa gonalima i decapeptil. tako je bar bilo u mom slučaju

----------


## beba.2

evo i mene. danas krećem sa decapeptylima do m, a to bi trebalo biti 24.06. i onda 2 dc na uzv, i 3 dc menopuri. baš sam sretna, napokon krećemo

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Hvala tihić. Rekli su mi da na kontrolu moram 28. (to je 13 dana nakon prvog Decapeptyla) i da nema veze ako u međuvremenu procurim, jer s Gonalima počinjem 29.06. Prvi plan je bio samo 7 ampula Decapeptyla, tako da bi na punkciju išla 2.7., ali se sad sve prolongira za par dana.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> evo i mene. danas krećem sa decapeptylima do m, a to bi trebalo biti 24.06. i onda 2 dc na uzv, i 3 dc menopuri. baš sam sretna, napokon krećemo


 
Sretno draga...držim palčeve  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

> evo i mene. danas krećem sa decapeptylima do m, a to bi trebalo biti 24.06. i onda 2 dc na uzv, i 3 dc menopuri. baš sam sretna, napokon krećemo


Sretno!

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

BTW, iako sam napokon sretna kaj smo krenuli u postupak, već se dobrih mjesec-dva bavim mišlju kako je sve što radim premalo. Ne zbog MM i mene, nego zbog svih nas koje prolazimo kroz postupke MPO. Rodin forum osobno mi je izuzetno puno pomogao oko informacija o postupku, druženje sa svima vama olakšalo mi je dušu (makar uglavnom čitam iskustva drugih žena i malo sudjelujem u raspravama) i zajedno sa svima veselim se svakoj novoj trudnici. Ali fali mi, jako mi fali AKCIJA. Jednako tako naišla sam na puno žena koje nemaju potpune informacije ili rame za plakanje.
Pa sam danas zvala Rodu, sutra zovem Županiju i OCVŽ, a uskoro vas sve, a posebno one iz sjeverozapadne Hrvatske (Međimurje, Varaždin, Ludbreg...), vjerujem, zovem na prvi sastanak Grupe za potporu neplodnim parovima. Cilj grupe je baš to: biti izvor informacija i podrška neplodnim parovima u SZ HR.
Gdje, kako i kada, nadam se da ću vam moći javiti kroz par dana.

Do onda, svim trudilicama, pikalicama, čekalicama, MPO trudnicama i MPO mamama VELIKI AKTIVNI pozdrav.

----------


## beba.2

hvala mia i centaurea.

i centaurea, svaka čast. :Klap: 

ja idem dati si prvu pikicu. :Smile:

----------


## beba.2

evo dala sam si prvu injekciju, malo je bolilo, ali se nadam da ću sutra to već bolje odraditi.

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

beba.2, divim ti se. ja sam prevelika kukavica. idem k svojoj doktorici da mi spraši iglu (no dobro, ne dr. nego sestra). A meni je slabo sam dok vidim iglu.

----------


## corinaII

Imam konzultacije 13.07 kod dr.Baumana.....nisam pitala sestru preko telefona dali moram doči s MM ili mogu sama.I MM mi nema friški spermiogram (kod njega sve ok) več od prije dvije godine. E sada me zanima dali na toj prvoj konzultaciji odmah MM-u rade spermiogram???

----------


## beba.2

centaurea, moja dr radi jedan dan ujutro drugi popodne pa ne mogu  k njoj ići,  a kad sam išla na hitnu da mi daju štopericu, jedna sestra je razmišljala di da mi da. stisla sam zube i gotovo.

corina, na konzultacijama će on pogledati vaše nalaze, razgovarati, a tražit će svakako da tm napravi spermiogram na sd-u, imate vremena, pa neka napravi sgram do 13.07. nalazi budu gotovi za tjedan dana. tako ćete imate gotove sve nalaze i prije ćete sa svime krenuti

----------


## corinaII

Dali mi muž može u sklopu konzultacija napraviti spermiogram kod njih jer mi nismo iz Zagreba? I dali da odmah pitam svog ginekologa uputnicu za spermiogram pa da ga napravi gore u S:Duhu ili tko več daje uputnice za spermiogram. Mi smo bili sada u 5mj.u Ljubljani na IVf-u ali dr.Reš radi na licu mjesta spermiogram i ne daje nikakav nalaz za njega-kod MM sve super......

----------


## beba.2

e to ne znam, bilo bi najbolje da nazoveš i pitaš ili će doći koja cura koja je išla iz daljega na sd. mi smo uvijek radili u bolnici prije svih konzultacija.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Dali mi muž može u sklopu konzultacija napraviti spermiogram kod njih jer mi nismo iz Zagreba? I dali da odmah pitam svog ginekologa uputnicu za spermiogram pa da ga napravi gore u S:Duhu ili tko več daje uputnice za spermiogram. Mi smo bili sada u 5mj.u Ljubljani na IVf-u ali dr.Reš radi na licu mjesta spermiogram i ne daje nikakav nalaz za njega-kod MM sve super......


13.7 si na konzultacijama,  povedi muza  nek uzme uputnicu kod  dr. opce praxe   i   taj dan  ce   on napraviti    spermiogram gore,  ne brini tako sam i ja,  i onda ti nalaz posalju postom za 10-tak dana. ( meni je cak dr.   dok sam bila na razgovoru   isao kod biologice pogledat odmah  spemiogram  ) samo uzmi uputnicu   za spermiogram i ti  za sebe  za  uzv i pregled.......u koliko sati vas je narucila?     jer oni   na SD  zele svoj nalaz spermiograma.....sve rijesis  isti dan    ..i ja sam  370km od zg    i tako sam isto....pozz

----------


## crvenkapica77

jedino ako nisi  toliko daleko od Zg   pa odes   rijesit spermiogram i prije  13.7......

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

i moja dr. radi jedan dan ujutro - do 14, jedan popodne od 13, tak da ja upadnem u 13.20 i uvijek u isto vrijeme. nismo svi hrabri  :Nope:  :Nope:

----------


## AnneMary

> i moja dr. radi jedan dan ujutro - do 14, jedan popodne od 13, tak da ja upadnem u 13.20 i uvijek u isto vrijeme. nismo svi hrabri


ja sam sama i smućkala zadnji put jednu inekciju i moram priznat da sam bolje i bezbolnije nego sestra na hitnoj.

stvarno male inekcije ne bole, nekad ni ne osjetim da sam se ubola, a nekad ako vidim da ne ide, da me počinje bolit i da nemam snage zabost jače, samo promjenim mjesto uboda i ide ko po loju.

----------


## tihić

> Dali mi muž može u sklopu konzultacija napraviti spermiogram kod njih jer mi nismo iz Zagreba? I dali da odmah pitam svog ginekologa uputnicu za spermiogram pa da ga napravi gore u S:Duhu ili tko več daje uputnice za spermiogram. Mi smo bili sada u 5mj.u Ljubljani na IVf-u ali dr.Reš radi na licu mjesta spermiogram i ne daje nikakav nalaz za njega-kod MM sve super......


povedi i muža a uputnicu za njega ti mora dati njegov doktor opće prakse.oni će gore napravit spermiogram

----------


## corinaII

Ma što bih ja bez vas hvala vam puno :Kiss:

----------


## corinaII

Naručena sam u 12.45

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Bravo corinaII, glavno je da ste krenuli. Poslije bude sve lakše.

----------


## IVANA196

Evo malo i mene... ja sam ovaj tjedan svaki dan bila na folikulometriji  :Grin: 
i u četvrtak mi je dr. rekla da je sve ok, ima nekoliko folikula, u čet su bili 16 mm
( to je ok jel da  :Shock:  )i u nedelju 20.06 mi je puncija!!!  :Very Happy: 
Valjda  će sve biti ok...
Pikam se od 02.02.  7x decapeptyl,a od 09.06. do jučer 17.06. sam primala gonale + decapeptyle, ukupno 21 gonal i 9 decapeptyla.
Sad ćekamo nedelju ....uhhhhhh :Yes:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

[QUOTE=IVANA196;1649282]Evo malo i mene... ja sam ovaj tjedan svaki dan bila na folikulometriji  :Grin: 
i u četvrtak mi je dr. rekla da je sve ok, ima nekoliko folikula, u čet su bili 16 mm
( to je ok jel da  :Shock:  )i u nedelju 20.06 mi je puncija!!!  :Very Happy: 
Valjda će sve biti ok...
Pikam se od 02.02. 7x decapeptyl,a od 09.06. do jučer 17.06. sam primala gonale + decapeptyle, ukupno 21 gonal i 9 decapeptyla.
Sad ćekamo nedelju ....uhhhhhh :Yes: [/QUO

Ivanaaaaaaaaaa ista priča kao i kod mene...samo hrabro i pozitivno  :Smile:

----------


## IVANA196

To je onaj postupak u 2 mjesecu?? A šta je bilo, koliko si imala folikula, jel došlo do oplodnje??
A meni je ovo treći put, idemo pa šta bude... mozak na pašu...

----------


## BOZZ

> Naručena sam u 12.45


samo uzorci za spermiogram di se primaju od 9-11 pa si računaj

----------


## BOZZ

Ili se samo nalazi tada podižu,joj hormoni mi udaraju u gavu više ništa neznam.....

----------


## crvenkapica77

B*ozz  kako si trudnice?

corina  ...dođi malo ranije    , reci da si iz daleka  - primit ce vas.  ( za spermiogram)...dođes npr.  oko 11h , tm obavi   to  i odete popit kavicu  blizu SD .do  12  45...ja sam cak imala  srece  pa  su me i ranije primili  jer nije bila guzva,....
*

----------


## BOZZ

ljubek dobro čak ni mučno mi nije tako kak je bilo.Škiljim ja svaki dan po malo tu kod vas i sralno mislim na vas.

----------


## corinaII

crvenkapice to je super....probat ču onda i ja tako hvala ti

----------


## IVANA196

Cure moje drage, da vam javim kako je prošlo jutros.. Danas mi je bila punkcija, krenuli smo u 8.30 i trajalo jo do 9
ako ne i duže. Iskreno, tako me jako bolilo da mi je došlo da se dignem sa stola i odem. Popila sam samo normabel
i ketonal ali to ništa nije pomoglo. Dr. je reko da ih ima jako puo, i da me pikao  između 15 i 20 puta. U početku sam
nekako trpila, ali kasnije, da sam imala gdje lupat glavom vjerujte mi da bi lupala... 
Na kraju, imamo 8 stanica  :Smile:  ,sutra iza 9 zovem da vidimo šta se događa... 
Sestra me jako pohvalila, a mužu je rekla da ima da me vodi kud god poželim, jer sam ovo izdržala bez da sam se mrdnula!!
Eto cijeli dan ležim jer jedva hodam, a boli me sve, a uz to i krvarim.. Ali ništa nije teško za naše mrvice!!!!

----------


## tihić

IVANA samo da sve na kraju bude dobro zaboravit ćeš punkciju,želim ti puno sreće :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vinalina

Ivana, sestra je imala pravo, to je za svaku pohvalu, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra, javi odmah...
SRETNO!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> IVANA samo da sve na kraju bude dobro zaboravit ćeš punkciju,želim ti puno sreće



sa ovim se potpuno slazem ,   sve se brzo zaboravi  , samo sto se opet  strah vrati  - kad   moras opet  proci isto....kao ja   :Sad:

----------


## tihić

crvenkapice  žao mi je zbog minusa na testiću, al vjeruj da će drugi put uspjet,pusa

----------


## IVANA196

Evo samo da vam javim, 3 su oplođene i transfer je u četvrtak!!!  :Smile: 
A 3 su zamrznuli!!!

----------


## IVANA196

Evo samo da vam javim, 3 su oplođene i transfer je u četvrtak!!!  :Smile: 
A 3 su zamrznuli!!! :Klap:

----------


## tihić

to je super vijest bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Bravoooo!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Super!

----------


## beba.2

crvenkapice, žao mi je zbog minusa :Love: 

ivana, sretno, nadam se da će biti uspješno :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Crvenkapice zao mi je zbog minusa, hoces ipak ici vaditi betu, nikad se ne zna?

----------


## sivka

Pozzzz, svim čekalicama, pikalicama, trudilicama...Jako ste mi supač i hrabre bravo za sve vas...nije me bilo dugo ali sam vas redovito čitala kaj se događa na SD, ja sam u fazi prikupljanja nalaza i sljedeči mj  javim se gore za dogovor IVF za 9mj...( jedva čekam..) malo smo odmorili glavu i tijelo i spremni za dalje!!! :Klap:  Centaurea, naravno da ću se javiti ideja je super mislim da nam treba nešto takvo.. naravno uz rodu... jer i meni je roda puno pomogla kad nisam znala kako čemu pristupiti.. savjeti cura i komentari su mi uvelike pomogli... zato hvala vam puno  :Love:

----------


## IVANA196

Help.... kao što znate u ned. mi je bila punkcija (jakoooo bolna),danas je 3 dan od punkcije
a mene i dalje sve boli. Na momente i jače, nego u nedelju. Ne mogu normalno hodati, sa
gnuti se, spavam samo na boku i to neki poseban položaj, trbuh mi je dosta tvrd, a na dodir
jako boli, uglavnom cijeli trbuh me jako boli. Šta da radim? Jel to normalno? Jel netko od vas
imao ovakve simptome?? Kad će proć??

----------


## tihić

Ivana mora te bolit tako je i meni bilo smirilo se za par dana. peti dan mi je bio transfer i već tada me nije boljelo. a ako te baš strh odi kod ginek.

----------


## IVANA196

> Ivana mora te bolit tako je i meni bilo smirilo se za par dana. peti dan mi je bio transfer i već tada me nije boljelo. a ako te baš strh odi kod ginek.


Ma mogu ja trpit, jer mi se ne ide opet u bolnicu.. Stvarno boli i osjećam se kao da ću
se raspuknut!! Meni je u čet.transfer, ako me i dalje bude bolilo hoće to bit problem? To
me muči!!??

----------


## mravak

> Help.... kao što znate u ned. mi je bila punkcija (jakoooo bolna),danas je 3 dan od punkcije
> a mene i dalje sve boli. Na momente i jače, nego u nedelju. Ne mogu normalno hodati, sa
> gnuti se, spavam samo na boku i to neki poseban položaj, trbuh mi je dosta tvrd, a na dodir
> jako boli, uglavnom cijeli trbuh me jako boli. Šta da radim? Jel to normalno? Jel netko od vas
> imao ovakve simptome?? Kad će proć??


 imala sam iiste simptome i još kada sam išla mokrit sve me je boljelo u donjem djelu trbuha...uglavnom bolilo me je tjedan dana, čak i poslije transfera sam osjećala jajnike... nemoj se bojat, nismo sve iste, nekog jače a nekog slabije boli... kada dođeš na transfer i ako te bude bolilo i dalje reci doktoru kako se osjećaš pa će ti on sve objasniti (mene je jedino on uspio smiriti) Sretno !!

----------


## mravak

> Ma mogu ja trpit, jer mi se ne ide opet u bolnicu.. Stvarno boli i osjećam se kao da ću
> se raspuknut!! Meni je u čet.transfer, ako me i dalje bude bolilo hoće to bit problem? To
> me muči!!??


Meni je bio upitan TRANSFER jer sam imala blagu hiperstimulaciju, druge cure sa foruma  su mi rekle da pijem 3lit. vode dnevno , a doktorica  strogo mirovanje. Na kraju je došlo do transfera!!

----------


## IVANA196

> Meni je bio upitan TRANSFER jer sam imala blagu hiperstimulaciju, druge cure sa foruma  su mi rekle da pijem 3lit. vode dnevno , a doktorica  strogo mirovanje. Na kraju je došlo do transfera!!


A šta ako mi u čet. kaže da neće bit transfera? Šta se onda događa sa oplođenim st.?? Jer mene stvarno boli, 
kad sam bila na punkciji reko je da ih ima puno, ali nije spominjao hiperst.  Joj sad sam sva u brizi...

----------


## mravak

Čet. je jako daleko , ja sam imala 2 dana te. 38-37 i isto me boljelo pa su mi ipak napravili transfer... pij puno vode i miruj i vidjet ćeš da će proći...

----------


## beba.2

večer! ivana, nadam se da će biti transfera. kako ti cure kažu pij puno vode i bit će sve u redu. ja još do tog nisam došla pa ne mogu ništa konkretno reći.

jeste li vi koje ste koristile decapeptyl imala kakve nuspojave? ja  imam bolove u jajnicima i stomak mi je jako napuhan i napet. danas sam si dala 6 injekciju ,koja me je strašno bolila, ni jedna kao ova.

----------


## bugaboo

Beba gdje se pikas?

Sutra idem na UZV pa pocinjem s dec ako je sve o.k. Trebao bi me MM pikati (u ruku), ali mozda se ustrtari pa cu onda ja.

----------


## beba.2

> Beba gdje se pikas?
> 
> Sutra idem na UZV pa pocinjem s dec ako je sve o.k. Trebao bi me MM pikati (u ruku), ali mozda se ustrtari pa cu onda ja.


u stomak si dajem, meni mm ne može davati, strah ga je , pa si ja sama.  koji je tebi sutra dc?
ja bi trebala sutra dobiti m, ali nekako ne vjerujem da hoću, nisam baš sigurna kad je bila o iako mjerim temp, i trebam si dati 7 decapeptyla, ali očito ću si morati dati više. danas svakako gore zovem. sretno s pikanjem

----------


## bugaboo

Meni je 21 DC, pocinjem s dec, nema cisti!

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

beba i ja imam bolove u jajnicima i napuhnut trbuh. trebala saj mučer dobiti vješticu, ali još ništa. s tim da sam ja na protokolu s 14 decapeptyla. u ponedjeljak idem na kontrolu pa bumo vidli kak dalje.
bugaboo, sretno.

----------


## IVANA196

> večer! ivana, nadam se da će biti transfera. kako ti cure kažu pij puno vode i bit će sve u redu. ja još do tog nisam došla pa ne mogu ništa konkretno reći.
> 
> jeste li vi koje ste koristile decapeptyl imala kakve nuspojave? ja  imam bolove u jajnicima i stomak mi je jako napuhan i napet. danas sam si dala 6 injekciju ,koja me je strašno bolila, ni jedna kao ova.


Ja sam sve skupa primila 17 decapept. i mogu vam reći da me njihovo primanje jako bolilo, peklo. Manje više
sve sam ih primila u ruku, suprug me pikao, al su mi obe ruke pomodrile, i to jako.
Ja sam se osjećala napuhnuto, i znalo bi me onako malo jače zabolit dolje. Ali rek,li su mi da je to ok, da tako
mora biti.

----------


## bugaboo

Ima nas trenutno puno pikalica, bit ce proljetnih beba  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## beba.2

ivana, ajde barem si me malo smirila.

bugaboo, super što nemaš ciste, sad samo hrabrno naprijed sa pikanjem.

centaurea,ti se nastavila pikati iako nisi dobila jučer m?

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

rekli su mi da nema veze. gle, imam endometriozu, pa se nadaju da bude decapeptyl to "počistil". valjda.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Crvenkapice .... gdje si ... što je s tobom ... jesi vadila betu ???

----------


## corinaII

Imam dogovor kod dr.baumana kroz 10-tak dana i upravo skupljam papire koji  mi trebaju........zanima me tko mi daje drugo mišljenje dali to može moj socijalni ginekolog napisati i dati pečat bolnice ili baš mora biti neki specijalist.....????

----------


## kiara79

> Imam dogovor kod dr.baumana kroz 10-tak dana i upravo skupljam papire koji mi trebaju........zanima me tko mi daje drugo mišljenje dali to može moj socijalni ginekolog napisati i dati pečat bolnice ili baš mora biti neki specijalist.....????


corina,draga...meni nije trebalo nikakvo drugo mišljenje kod dr.B i iskreno nisam sigurna da li on to uopće traži...a koliko vidim već si imala neke postupke pa će ti i to uzeti u obzir ako treba...ne znam točno,ali sigurno  će ti se javiti cure koje znaju više...sretno :Heart:

----------


## tihić

> Imam dogovor kod dr.baumana kroz 10-tak dana i upravo skupljam papire koji  mi trebaju........zanima me tko mi daje drugo mišljenje dali to može moj socijalni ginekolog napisati i dati pečat bolnice ili baš mora biti neki specijalist.....????


Drugo mišljenje ti mora dati doktor specijalist imaju oni u bolnici popis doktora, meni je dr.B rekao kod kojeg doktora da odem.

----------


## BOZZ

ali mislim pošto je corina več bila u postupcima i ima dijagnozu i to iz druge klinike da joj ne treba,ali najbolje da ti njega pitaš i ako slučajno trebaš to kod njega rješavaš uhodu.

----------


## elen

Pozdrav svima!!
Iako već duže vrijem pratim vaše priče ovo je moje prvo javljanje...
Naša priča s mpo tek počinje...a situacija nije baš sjajna...
ukratko...ja..pcos, sa ciklusima od 50 dana do 6 mj., blaži oblik epilepsije,viiiiisoki šećer i kolesterol..a mm azoospermija...  :Sad: (
nakon što smo donekle "probavili" nalaz mm-a odlučili smo krenuti u bitku za našeg malog bebeka. 
06.07. smo naručeni kod  dr. B....
znate možda dal to bude samo  razgovor i dogovor za dalje ili i pregled, ultrazvuk....
zahvaljujem na odgovoru i nadam se da me primate u svoje društvo...pozzzzz

----------


## kiara79

curke jel zna netko kad se gore ide na godišnji..ima li u 7.mj postupaka...

----------


## beba.2

> curke jel zna netko kad se gore ide na godišnji..ima li u 7.mj postupaka...


ja sam u postupku u 7. mjesecu. još uvijek se pikam decapeptylima. međutim, sutra moram ići na sd jer nisam još dobila m a trebala sam 24.06. dobiti, testovi su negativni, pa su rekli da dođem u pon na uzv da pogledaju. već sam se trebala pikati menopurima, ali eto neće me i neće.

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

beba.2 ako si sutra na SD, i ja saj ujutro gore - na folikulometriji. Kaj se tiče godišnjih, mislim da se oni vraćaju ako je netko u postupku. Bar su tak meni rekli.

----------


## beba.2

super i ja sam ujutro na folikulometriji, pa se vidimo!

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Poznaš me po bijeloj tuniki, japankama i veeeeeeeeelikoj crnoj torbi.

----------


## vinalina

Elen, dobrodošla!
Prije svega pogledat će nalaze dosad obavljene
vjerojatno bude uzv i naravno dogovor. Razgovor, on će ti predložiti kaj bi bilo najbolje, poslat će te na možda daljnje pretrage. A ako budeš imala sreću, možda isti mjesec budeš u postupku, prirodnom ili inseminaciji. Ili ćete popričati i iznijeti svoje opcije pa ti reći, kak je i meni da dođem drugi mjesec ( u tvom slučaju bi mogao biti 9mj) opet na pregled da se dogovorite dalje...
Puuuuno sreće...i tebi i svima ovdje...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

Elen dobrodosla! Dr. ce pregledati sve vase dosadasnje nalaze i eventualno traziti neke dodatne pretrage ako nemate sve sto treba za postupak, vjerojatno cete se nacelno dogovoriti za postupak, a moguce je da te i pogleda na UZV, pogotovo s obzirom na PCOS.

----------


## elen

hvala na dobroošlici i odgovorima  :Smile: 
mi smo u četvrtak prvi put bili gore (ponavljanje spermiograma te analiza urina i ejakulata)..i prvi dojam je  pozitivan. sestre su ljubazne, nije bilo gužve a i odjel izgleda ok. sad  s velikom nadom čekamo nalaz novog spermiograma i pregled i plan za dalje. 
svima koji ste u postupcima ili ćete uskoro biti šaljem puno naše početničke pozitivne energije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mrki

*Cure šniki je jučer od jedan ujutro u predrađaoni!*
Puko joj je vodenjak, ima trudove, ali se jako polako otvara.
Sad je na 3 centimetra i kažu da će joj sad dat drip.
Znam da se tu druži s vama i molim vas puno vibri za što brži porod.
Već je jako umorna pa vibrajte jako.
Šniki izdrži, možeš ti to!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Javljat ću vam dalje šta se događa.

----------


## beba.2

šniki, vibrice da se malo ubrza i da sve prođe ok

----------


## mare41

Šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~za Šniki

----------


## beba.2

ja opet imam pitanje!  :Embarassed: kao i uvijek! nisam išla jutros na folikulometriju jer mi je pala t i mislila sam evo m dolazi. još je nema. mislim, sutra idem svakako ujutro gore da vidimo kako i gdje. čitala sam da je mnogim curama kasnila menga zbog supresije i da je to kao normalno. ja se sad brinem jer sam trebala primati decapeptyl 7 dana pa m pa od drugog menopure. još je nema, ja već dala i 10 injekciju. da li je to normalno? i ako fali injekcija, da li si onda sama nabavljam ili oni u bolnici daju još možda kutiju? baš mi je neugodno, ništa ne znam, i taman kad mislim da je sve ok, opet zapnem i nađem se u začaranom krugu. molim vas, pomozite mi. bojim se da ne dođe do prekida postupka, to nikako sad ne bih mogla podnijeti. :Sad:

----------


## vinalina

Prije svega, pitala sam se gdje nam je šniki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Za što lakši i brži porod i sve najbolje što se poželjeti može...

----------


## Mrki

Šniki je dobila drip i epiduralnu i ušla u box.
Mužić ide k njoj.

----------


## vinalina

Beba, bez obzira jesi li dobila ili ne, trebala si ići gore na folik.
Koliko sam ja shvatila, ti se već pikaš dec?
Meni je dr rekao taj dan doći na pregled, rekao je i da neke žene krvare,  a neke ne. Znači to kaj bi ti došlo i ne bi se zvala menstruacija. Iako je meni bilo obilno...
Odi sutra gore da vide kaj je. Nema smisla dalje trošiti dec, možda si već trebala krenuti s Gonalima, neznam...
Jel on tebi rekao da moraš dobiti m?

----------


## tihić

Šniki drži se draga :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## beba.2

> Beba, bez obzira jesi li dobila ili ne, trebala si ići gore na folik.
> Koliko sam ja shvatila, ti se već pikaš dec?
> Meni je dr rekao taj dan doći na pregled, rekao je i da neke žene krvare,  a neke ne. Znači to kaj bi ti došlo i ne bi se zvala menstruacija. Iako je meni bilo obilno...
> Odi sutra gore da vide kaj je. Nema smisla dalje trošiti dec, možda si već trebala krenuti s Gonalima, neznam...
> Jel on tebi rekao da moraš dobiti m?


da rekao mi je i on i dr T da dođem 2 dc na uzv opet i onda će mi dati koliko da trošim menopura koji dan. nisu mi ništa rekli ako ne dođe. ma svakako idem sutra, jer sam se nadala kako je ujutro temperatura dosta pala, da će mi m doći ,ali nje još nema. 
hvala vinalina

----------


## bugaboo

Beba ako bude trebalo sestra ce ti dati dodatne injekcije, nemoj sama kupovati.

Šniki mislim na tebe i bebolino ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## beba.2

> Beba ako bude trebalo sestra ce ti dati dodatne injekcije, nemoj sama kupovati.
> 
> Šniki mislim na tebe i bebolino ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ajd barem nešto da mi se danas skine s misli i da me oraspoloži

----------


## ines31

Šniki, drži se da uskoro budeš sa svojom bebicom~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinalina

Ma da, dobit ćeš ti u bolnici još dec koliko budeš trrebala, po potrebi. 
Daj si probaj popiti Andol 100, možda malo razrijediš krvicu, pa počme teči. Ali znaš, i meni je od početka stimulacije bilo sve nekako naopako, pa vidiš na kraju sve ispalo dobro. Nadam se da će i tebi biti isti konac. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve u postupcima.

----------


## lanarica

Naša Šniki je maloprije rodila curicu, 2,9 kg i 47 cm.... sve je ok!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinalina

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: I ima puno kosice, crne... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Čestitke dragoj Šniki i cijeloj obitelji!

----------


## Marchie37

Sretno maloj ljepotici, mami i tati!!! :Very Happy:   :Joggler:   :Sing:

----------


## Bab

Čestitke mami i tati na najljepšem danu, a maloj ljepotici želim dobrodošlicu u ovaj naš svijet.
 :Joggler:  :Preskace uze:  :Joggler:

----------


## tihić

čestitke cijeloj obitelji, a maloj mrvi puno pusica :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Yes:

----------


## lanarica

Ja bih čestitala i predivnom timu dr B-a koji je pomogao da malena nastane i  dođe na svijet... Ovo je i njihov veliki uspjeh.....

----------


## bugaboo

Čestitke šniki, obitelji i maloj ribici  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

aajjjjjjjjjjjjjmmmeeeee PREDIVNO... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
čestitke tebi i tvom mužiću,a malenoj princezici želim dobrodošlicu... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ines31

Česitke Šniki i cijeloj obitelji!!!!!!! :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andreja

evo da i ovdje čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za našu šniki i malu princezu!!!
baš me iznenadila i odmah mi je probudila svijest da u biti i ja svakog trnutka mogu očekivati svoju srećicu,mada se nadam da ćemo nas dvije izdržati još malo u komadu... :Grin: (ali nikad se nezna) Bože kako li je samo vrijeme proletilo...
cure želim vam sve naj,naj i da čim prije sve dočekate svoje malene smotuljke!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## BOZZ

Od srca čestitam našoj dragoj Šniki i njenom mužiču na njhovom najlijepšem danu u životu i najljepšem božijem daru maloj Melini kojoj želim dobrodošlicu u ovaj predivni svijet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu kako sam radosna naša Šnikić je rodila !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Bravo Šniki, želim vam zdravlje, pune pelene i duuuuuge ljetne šetnje.

----------


## beba.2

šniki čestitam na malenom zamotuljku! a malenoj mrvici dobrodošlica u ovaj svijet i najljepši si dar svojim roditeljima  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## KIKLA123

Da i ovdje čestitam za našu *šniki i bebeicu.....*

----------


## beba.2

vratila se sa sd-a! prekidam sa decapeptylom dok ne dobijem m, onda da se javim da nastavimo.

----------


## h.kitty

:Very Happy: pusa šniki

----------


## crvenkapica77

*cestitke   Šniki i njenom muzu   .....*

----------


## Marnie

Šniki čestitke od  :Heart: !!!!

----------


## beba.2

jučer popodne dobila m, jutros sam bila na sd-u, od danas opet jedan decap, i 3 ampule menopura. krenuli smo :Very Happy: 

bugaboo, na kojem si danu? 

centaurea, a ti?

----------


## crvenkapica77

*beba * sretno  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

ja sam 15. dan na decapeptylima, sutra idem na SD na kontrolu. procurila sam prošli tjedan u četvrtak, a dr.B. veli da tak mora biti  :Confused: 
sutra budemo znali kak dalje. javim se kad se vratim s SD-a.

----------


## beba.2

centaurea, samo na decapeptylima?  javi se obavezno.

crvekapice :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Bila i ja, prestajem s dec dok ne dobijem vjesticu, sutra ili prekosutra sam opet gore da mi dr. da tocan plan pikanja gonalima...

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

samo decapeptyli. doma me još čeka 20 ampula gonala, ali veli doc da bumo vidli sutra.

----------


## beba.2

bugaboo, ti si isto jutros bila? 
sure sretno, da dođu vještice i da krenemo sa pikanjem i cijelim postupkom.  ja sam malo nabrijana, jer mi je ovo prvi stimulirani

----------


## bugaboo

Da, bila jutros.

Izgleda da cemo na kraju sve imati punkciju isti tjedan...

----------


## beba.2

onda smo se i vidjele. izgleda da ćemo sve zajedno iščekivati. ja sinoć dala si menopure, stvarno ništa ne boli.

----------


## bugaboo

Jesi sama miksala menopure?

Ja imam gonale i mislila sam za 1 mijesanje otic na hitnu da mi pokazu kako, vidjela sam i filmic na webu, ali mislim da je ipak bolje za svaki slucaj da mi to sestra pokaze.

----------


## beba.2

sama sam ih miješala, pogledala sam filmić, i  ok je. nije stvarno problem. iako imam igle malo veće nego što su na decapeptylu, puno je lakše se piknuti, manje boli. jednu tekućinu za tri praškića.

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

evo me. baš ste hrabre vi samopikalice. meni se smrači pred očima čim vidim iglu. radije to prepuštam profesionalcima.
uglavnom, bila ja jutros na kontroli. od sutra me pikaju kombinacijom 1 x decapeptyl + 3 x gonal. i tako 6 dana, pa onda kontrola.

----------


## ines31

Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve pikalice i čekalice!!!!! Pozdrav svima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## IVANA196

Evo da vam se i ja javim. Jučer sam izašla iz bolnice, tih 8 dana su mi bili najgori u životu. Već sam vam pisala- punkcija je bila 20.06.,
a transfer 24.06. četvrtak. Kad sam došla tamo već sam bila sva napuhnuta, jedva sam hodala, ali vratili su mi 3 oplođene st. I kad sam
došla doma, počinju problemi... bolovi, ukočenost, nemogućnost mokrenja.. I onda smo otišli na hitnu. Čim su mi izvadili krv i mokraču,
odmah su me ostavili u bolnicu. Dijagnoza: HIPERSTIMULACIJA!!! Bilo je grozno prvih dana, sva napuhnuta u bolovima, nisam se mogla
namjestit, okrenit, sagnut, spavala sam sjedeči, 3 dana samo na infuziji jer hranu nisam mogla vidit od bolova, voda se razlila po trbuhu,
jedan jajnik mi je bio veličine 11 cm... KOMA!!! Nalazi jako loši, sve se poremetilo...  :Sad: 
Svaki dan su mi vadili krv, a moje vene su nikakve pa je to bila prava muka, kako za mene tako i za sestre. Ali eto od pon. se počelo smirivati,
nalazi su malo bolji, trbuh lagano pada, iako to još nije ok. Rekli su mi do mjesec dana traje potpun oporavak. Jučer su me pustili iz
bolnice, al mi je dr.B. rekao da moram skroz mirovat, i sljedećih 10 dana primati inekcije. Betu vadim u utorak, i iskreno ne nadam se 
previše zbog svega. A dr. su mi otvoreno rekli, ako ostanem trudna ovo stanje će se opet pogoršat!!! Baš koma, zar ne??

----------


## beba.2

ivana, baš mi je žao zbog svega, ali bez obzira na sve, nadam se da će se primiti jer si se dobro namučila. :Love: 

centaurea, ti i ja smo onda u dan, i stvarno nije problem se upiknuti, najteže je prvi put, ali onda je lakše, a i mućkanje nije teško. :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Ivana jako mi je zao zbog hiperstimulacije, ali ako ti je utjeha frendica s VV je bas u postupku u kojem je dobila hiperstimulaciju dobila blizance. Samo ti miruj i pij puno vode pa ce se i jajnici smiriti.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ivana   bas mi je zao  ....ja sam se bojala te  hiperst.   ali eto  hvala bogu nisam je imala....sretno dalje!!

cure....  mm  je mixanje  odmah skuzio -  ja ne bi za dugo  ali sad znam i ja..ali bosti se nisam dala nikome  ja sam to  odradila  ko velika  bez problema    stvarno.....igle od  menopura su tako tanke i tako ulaze , od decap. malo deblje i teze je ubost ali  sve je to  super  bolje nego skakat po hitnoj.....jednom mi bilo poplavilo od decap.  jer sam brzo i nezgodno ubola   ( imala goste pa pozurila)   i nikad nisam vise imala modrice.......jesam jos  od  vađenja bete  dobila  ogromnu modricu  na ruci  koja mi je trajala  5dana  i stalno me podjecala  na taj uzasan dan.....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Naša Šniki je maloprije rodila curicu, 2,9 kg i 47 cm.... sve je ok!!!!!!!!!


 

*Bravo Šniki....čestitam*

----------


## šniki

Evo curke moje da se malo javim....danas došli domeka i sad uživamo u našem malom anđelu.....
Hvala vam na čarobnim vibricama......mislim na vas i želim vam svima da što prije držite svoje male smotuljke u naručju!!!!!
Pokušat ću pratiti kaj se događa, ali malo manje nego do sad.....ljubim vas sve :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

preslatka ti je bebica....sam sam se rastopila....secer.....bravo   dr. Bauman !!!
uzivaj    draga  nek ti je sa srecom tebi i tvom muzu

----------


## sivka

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo šniki čeeeestitam!!! pusa, svima curkama.... evo  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve nas i vas..... :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

šniki...ista mama...prekrasna, prekrasna... :Saint:  :Saint: , sva sam se raspekmezila...

----------


## tihić

šniki još jednom čestitam i bebica je preslatka

----------


## ines31

Šniki draga, preslatka je Melina,  koliko kosice, još jednom sve najbolje i uživajte u prekrasnom smotuljku!!!!!!! Pusa

----------


## Bubzi

Šniki carice, Melina ti je predivna. Puse svima!

----------


## kiara79

ajme šniki!!!
predivna ti je curkica..premedena.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bugaboo

Ivana196 jesi vadila betu? Kako su jajnici, nadam se da su se smirili :Love:

----------


## beba.2

šniki, princezica je prekrasna!

bila na uzv, danas 10 dc, povećali menopure na 4 ampule, bez decapeptyla , folikuli su mi još uvijek premali, 11 mm, a već sam potrošila 21 menopur. dr baš nije oduševljen a ni optimističan, u subotu moram opet doći.

bugaboo, kako ti stojiš, centaurea?

----------


## bugaboo

Idem opet sutra, jucer bio 6DC, dr. bio zadovoljan, na oba jajnika vise folikula 11-12 mm, endic 8 mm.

Malo vibrica da ti se povecaju folikuli ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## šniki

Drage ženice evo vam svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od Meline i mene, za sve što vam treba :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

evo me.
malo sam u guzvi s poslom, malo sam u guzvi privatno, malo mi komp ne radi, tak da me uglavnom nema na netu. sad lovim zaostatke po forumima.
ja sam danas 8 dan na kombinaciji 3xGonal + 1xDecapeptyl. Jučer bila na kontroli, l. jajnik i dalje endiometričan, d. jajnik filokul od 11 mm. kontrola sutra (subota), a onda dalje vidimo.
već sam si pripremila koktel tableta za punkciju  :Very Happy:  , utriće za dane do čekanja bete  :Cool:  (vidi mene, kao da već imam sve zagarantirano) i hrpu filmića za izležavanje  :Klap:  + par knjigica.
ako od prvog postupka ne bude nikaj, imam u pripremi i izlaznu strategiju (dakle, mislim na sve).
čujemo se (čitamo) sutra, a ve moram juriti...
pozz svim čekalicama, pikalicama, trudilicama, trudnicama i mamama.  :Coffee:

----------


## beba.2

centaurea, na svi si mislila!   :Wink: dobar ti je folikul. ja isto idem sutra na uzv, ali ja sam od jučer bez decapeptyla i na 4 menopura. vidit ćemo da li su se moji pokrenuli barem malo, ja se nadam da će bit na 15 . :Smile:

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

hmmmm, da.
kaj se tiče izlazne strategije, moja se zove "upoznajte svoj ormar"  :Laughing: 
moram napraviti generalku svih ormara u stanu i pobacati stvari koje nam ne trebaju.
btw. beba.2 si možda za kavu sutra poslije uzv.a?
da se upoznamo i malo proćakulamo?
kao i uvijek, nosim tuniku i natikače, plava torba, a ako sutra slučajno dolepršam s maramom na glavi, to je za mene nešto posve normalno.
pozz.

----------


## bugaboo

Curke navijam za vase folikulice, ja u ponedjeljak imam punkciju, vec se psihicki pripremam.

----------


## tihić

[QUOTE=bugaboo;1661823]Curke navijam za vase folikulice, ja u ponedjeljak imam punkciju, vec se psihicki pripremam.[/QUO

bugaboo samo hrabro,a punkciju ćeš zaboravit kad bebica bude u trbuhu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## IVANA196

> Ivana196 jesi vadila betu? Kako su jajnici, nadam se da su se smirili


U pon. sam je vadila, i nažalost je negativna. Odmah sam i prokrvarila, i to poprilično. Bila sam kod Baumana u utorak,
nije me gledao već me naručio opet za 10 dana...  A ja jučer opet završila na hitnoj zbog bolova... jajnici se smanjuju
ali to ide zbilja polako.  :Sad: 
Već 3 tjedna sam na bolovanju, i već sam luda od svega!!! Odlučila sam da ćemo se odmoriti do 1 mjeseca, jer sve ovo
me poprilično dotuklo, i psihički a i fizički!!!

----------


## beba.2

> hmmmm, da.
> kaj se tiče izlazne strategije, moja se zove "upoznajte svoj ormar" 
> moram napraviti generalku svih ormara u stanu i pobacati stvari koje nam ne trebaju.
> btw. beba.2 si možda za kavu sutra poslije uzv.a?
> da se upoznamo i malo proćakulamo?
> kao i uvijek, nosim tuniku i natikače, plava torba, a ako sutra slučajno dolepršam s maramom na glavi, to je za mene nešto posve normalno.
> pozz.


naravno da sam za kavicu, svakako!!! :Yes:  ja dolazim oko pola 9, dr. B mi rekao da dođem u 9.. 



*bugaboo,* bravo mila, ti ćeš brzo. :Klap:  neka bude uspješno i manje bolno. koliko imaš folikula?
 ja se samo nadam da će se pokrenuti  moji folikulići.

*ivana* baš mi je žao. nadam se da će proći sve ubrzo :Love: 

ima li veze ako je inače o kasnije, da li je tada i pod stimulacijom? ja inače o imam 17 - 18 dc. sutra ću ga sve ispitati jer mislim da neće baš biti gužve

----------


## bugaboo

> bugaboo samo hrabro,a punkciju ćeš zaboravit kad bebica bude u trbuhu


Ovaj put barem znam sto me ceka, 1. put mi nije bilo tak strasno kako svi pricaju, nadam se da ce i sada biti tako.

Beba ne znam tocan broj folikula, imam ih par na svakom jajniku, vidjet cemo u pon koliko ce biti JS.

----------


## crvenkapica77

bugaboo sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
u pravu  si kad kazes  sad znas  sta te ceka na punkciji.....prvi put je najgore kad te strah boli  jer ne znas  sta -kako-koliko boli......

----------


## sany 7

Kao prvo sretno svima nama koji smo u postupku, kao i onima na čekanju, a čestitke onima koji su pozitivni na bete.
Ja sam danas bila na punkciji i maram reći da nije bilo tako strašno(valjda od normabela i voltarena).
Dobili smo 4 stanice, u ponedeljak zovem za transfer. Koliko puta se beta vadi i koliko jse na nju može osloniti.
Dali ste vi išle na bolovanje poslije transfera ili ste normalno radile.


Pozdrav

----------


## andreja

pozdrav svima...

 evo samo da vam javim da sam 3.07.2010. u 8.50 rodila u 37+2tt svoje najveće blago kćerkicu *unu* tešku 3350g i 47cm dugu,s apagarom 10/10. :Very Happy: 
tek smo danas došle domeka jer je Una dobila žuticu no sad smo konačno u zagrljaju tatinom!!!! :Zaljubljen: 
svima vam od srca želim da doživite taj veličanstveni trnutak i želim vam sve naj,naj! :Bye:

----------


## šniki

*Čestitammmmmmmmmmmmm*...........ajme kako  su se naše curke požurile......bravo draga!!!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## lanarica

:Very Happy: Čestitam Andreja od srca :Very Happy: .... Curke su vam se stvarno požurile......(op.a. zna se ko kasni)-----

----------


## kiara79

Andreja čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...princezi velika pusa!!!!!!!!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Čestitam Andreja....veeeeeeeeeelika pusa tebi i tvojoj Uni  :Smile:

----------


## beba.2

*Andreja,* čestitam na malenoj Uni, sad se lijepo mazite i pazite! :Klap: 

*centaurea* ja sam ti danas bila gotova već u 8:40 nisam te vidjela, barem ne žensku sa maramom na glavi :Wink: 

moji folikuli su se tek malo pomakli, dobila sam danas i sutra 5 ampula menopura i u ponedjeljak moram vaditi estradiol.
uglavnom, nije dobro.

----------


## bugaboo

> Koliko puta se beta vadi i koliko jse na nju može osloniti.
> Dali ste vi išle na bolovanje poslije transfera ili ste normalno radile.
> 
> Pozdrav


Betu na SD vadis 12 dana nakon transfera. Ako je ful mala ispod 5 ne trebas je vise vaditi jer to znaci da se nis nije primilo, beta je pouzdanija od kucnih testova, ako je pozitivna mislim da je dobro bar 1 je ponoviti da se vidi da li se pravilno dupla.

Ja sam isla na bolovanje od dana transfera pa 2 tjedna jer mi je posao dosta stresan i nisam zeljela ni na koji nacin ugroziti sansu da ostanem trudna. Sestre na SD ti kazu da sve ovisi o tebi, neke cure idu na bolovanje, neke ne pa ti sama razmisli.

----------


## bugaboo

Andreja cestitam, uzivajte s Unom!

----------


## tihić

Andrea čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Svim curama u postupku želim uspjeh pusa

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Andrea, čestitam, samo se pazite i mazite.
beba, valjda smo se mimoišle, ja sam gore došla u 8.45.
dr.B je jako zadovoljan s mojim folikulima, veli dva po 15 mm na d.j., na lijevom (onom s endometriozom) jedan od 11 mm, danas i sutra po dva gonala i jedan dec, u ponedjeljak kontrola, a u srijedu bi mogla biti punkcija. nadam se da bum zdurala vikend (malo me lovi panika).

----------


## ines31

Draga Andreja. čestitke tebi i tvojoj obitelji, velika pusa maloj Uni!!!!!!!!

----------


## KIKLA123

Kako su nam se curkice sa sd požurile..*Andreja* draga čestitke.Una dobro nam došla...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  *Lanarica draga* još samo tebe čekamo :Klap:  :Heart:     pozdrav svima... ja trenutno nisam na sd al tu i tamo bacim pogled(nostalgija he,he) i poželim vam svima sreće... *crvenkapica,kiara* u kojoj ste fazi? svima puno sreće i vibram za šta vam treba.... pusa...

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitke  od   :Heart:  andreji  i njenoj obitelji.....UNA   :Heart: 

ja  sam na pauzi do   jeseni........kiara     sta je s tobom?

----------


## AnneMary

pozdrav cure!
evo ja se vratila sa mora, napunila baterije, valjda!
jutros sam bila gore, danas  je 2 dc i krećem sa gonalima.


gore je poprilična gužva!

----------


## kiara79

ah kod mene ništa novo borimo se sa klomifenima :Rolling Eyes:  i dalje,čekam 2.AIH i to je to ništa posebno...
ne polažem puno nade u klomifen i 1 folikul koliko od njega dobijem..

----------


## zrinkič

kiara...ja jesam u Petrovoj...bila sam na prvom AIH, 3-7 dc klomifen, 16 dc AIH i od onda utrići.....kakve si simptome imala???

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

vratila sam se. na SD gužva. lab ne radi pretrage E2 i PRL do daljnjega. sutra idem vaditi krv u VŽ. folikuli (d.j.) 18 mm, endometrij 12 mm, štoperica danas u 22, u srijedu punkcija. umorna sam ko pas, a moram raditi. čujemo se...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ah kod mene ništa novo borimo se sa klomifenima i dalje,čekam 2.AIH i to je to ništa posebno...
> ne polažem puno nade u klomifen i 1 folikul koliko od njega dobijem..


kiara  draga, ne znam jesam li ja sta propustila ali  zasto ne bi probali   jacu stimulaciju  i  IVF ? uvijek  problemi sa  tvojim folikulima,  *nadam se da ce sad biti bolje......* jesi ti na SD?  oprosti ako sam zaboravila.....postajem senilna   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## beba.2

> vratila sam se. na SD gužva. lab ne radi pretrage E2 i PRL do daljnjega. sutra idem vaditi krv u VŽ. folikuli (d.j.) 18 mm, endometrij 12 mm, štoperica danas u 22, u srijedu punkcija. umorna sam ko pas, a moram raditi. čujemo se...


centaurea, nadam se da neće biti jako bolno i da će biti js odlične. meni su i na desnom i na lijevom folikuli 14 mm, endometrij 12 mm, ako u srijedu budu 17-18mm, štoperica i petak punkcija. nadam se , ja sam do sada potrošila 49 menopura...

ja ću sutra još provjerit za E2 i PRL na sd-u da li imaju, rekla mi je da nazovem krajem tjedna, jer kod nas se nalazi čekaju 2 tjedna.

----------


## bugaboo

Cure navijam za vas, moje JS se nisu oplodile kako treba, sutra cemo znati tocno hoce li biti ista od transfera... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ines31

> Cure navijam za vas, moje JS se nisu oplodile kako treba, sutra cemo znati tocno hoce li biti ista od transfera...


Draga, žao mi je :Crying or Very sad: , kako, šta su ti rekli?????

----------


## tihić

> Cure navijam za vas, moje JS se nisu oplodile kako treba, sutra cemo znati tocno hoce li biti ista od transfera...


Bugaboo :Love:

----------


## beba.2

bugaboo, žao mi je draga :Love:  šta su rekli, ima nade da budu bolji?

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

bogaboo, kaj su rekli?  :Love: 
beba, hvala na dobrim vibrama. i ja se nadam da bude nekaj od tih j.s. još samo da sutra MM obavi sve kaj treba... :Grin: 
btw, vozimo se mi u subotu u zg i jedino kaj samo uz put uspjela primjećivati su registracije tipa VZ xxx JS (jajna stanica) ili ZG xxxx FI (folikul) ili CK xxx DC (...)  :Laughing: 
prolupala sam totalno  :Yes:

----------


## bugaboo

Sutra cemo znati 100%, ali ja ne polazem bas nade u to, biologica je koristila neke strucne nazive i ne kuzim se ja u to, ali uglavnom nije dobro. 

Ako se od pocetka nisu poceli razvijati kako treba ne vjerujem da ce se sad krenuti...

----------


## šniki

Drage moje ženice evo sad mi je korky javila da je rodila dvoje prekrasne dječice, curicu Lunu i dečkića Roka!!!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Sutra ću znati više detalja!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

prekrasno...čestitam sretnim roditeljima... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ajme curke šta ste zaredale...lanarice...sad si ti na redu ili se varam..
crvenkapice da ja sam na SD...A ivf  dr.baš ne spominje još jer je spermiogram MM dobar,pa hoće još probat sa AIH-om.
zrinkić meni je AIH rađen 19 dc...dobila sam utriće,estrofem,decapeptyl i brevactide...od simptoma ...hmmmmm..(.)(.) ogromne,napuhanost i prištići...i to ti je to više manje...beta=0 
sretno!!! :Heart:

----------


## andreja

i meni se *korky* javila,dobro su i ona i bebice!!!
čestitke presretnim roditeljima i starijoj sekici!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Čestitke Korky i MM-u na bebacima :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitke  korky   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: wow  kako vrijeme leti.....kao da je juce bilo kad je javila da je T.   :Heart:  :Heart: 

bugaboo    :Love: .....

----------


## kiara79

bugaboo :Love: 
od idućeg tjedna sam na folikulometriji...
sve se bojim.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lanarica

Joj, KORKY čestitam od srca ..... ovo je stvarno super mjesec.... nadam se da će biti i jako puno veeeelikih beta.... pusa svima i sretno!!!

----------


## ines31

Čestitke Korky, pusa Luni i Roku!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Lanarica kad je tebi termin????? :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Ipak su se 2 mrvice razvile, sutra je transfer!

Vec sam odustala od ovog postupka, ali ipak se sve preokrenulo.

----------


## vinalina

> Ipak su se 2 mrvice razvile, sutra je transfer!
> 
> Vec sam odustala od ovog postupka, ali ipak se sve preokrenulo.


Ajde Hvala Bogu! A koliki su ti folikuli bili kada si dobila štopericu? Tko ti je odredio punkciju? Tur ili Bau?

_KORKY ČASTITKE!!!_

----------


## lanarica

> Čestitke Korky, pusa Luni i Roku!!!!!!
> Lanarica kad je tebi termin?????


Za tjedan dana... ne da se mala još...

----------


## tihić

> Ipak su se 2 mrvice razvile, sutra je transfer!
> 
> Vec sam odustala od ovog postupka, ali ipak se sve preokrenulo.


Bravo za tvoje mrvice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## beba.2

bugaboo, super draga, odlično. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

cure meni nikako folikuli ne rastu. na 5 ampula sam menopura i tek su na 15,5 mm, a u pon su bili 14 mm. i dr. B i ja smo se nadali da će punkcija biti u petak, a ono šipak. do sad sam primila 49 menopura. da li je ijedna imala takav slučaj? baš me brinu. na lijevom ih ima oko 5, a na desnom 4-5 folikula, pokazao mi, svi su podjednake veličine :Sad:

----------


## tihić

korky čestitam :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## beba.2

korky, čestitam!!!!!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

[QUOTE=vinalina;1664682]Ajde Hvala Bogu! A koliki su ti folikuli bili kada si dobila štopericu? Tko ti je odredio punkciju? Tur ili Bau?QUOTE]

Dan prije štoperice su bili 15-16 mm, na dan štoperice nisam trebala doci na UZV, dr. B je odredio punkciju.

----------


## šniki

> Ipak su se 2 mrvice razvile, sutra je transfer!
> 
> Vec sam odustala od ovog postupka, ali ipak se sve preokrenulo.


Bravo!!!!! super, super :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Evo i ja se vratila od dr.Baumana...imala konzultacije jučer ujutro sve prošlo super osim mm-ovog spermiograma koji ovaj put ima asthenozoospermiju :Sad:  
A ja uvijek govorila ajde neka je s njime sve ok. Radili smo spermiogram 4 puta u ove 4 godine i sve je uvijek bilo ok. čak sad u 5 mj kod dr.Reša koji je rekao da mu je sve super a vidi sad...
Dr.Bauman mi se na prvu stvarno čini super doktor, pregledao mi je sve nalaze i jako ljubazan ( čak i ljubazniji od Dr Reša) a najviše me je iznenadio kad je rekao da pošto imam sve nalaze i sve potrebno da možemo krenuti s postupkom krajem 8mj. kad dobijem menzis....prvo ultrazvuk 21 d.c pa onda krečemo  :Very Happy: 
A najviše od svega me iznenadilo kad je rekao javite se sestri pa možete odmah i ljekove preuzeti..... a sestre.....sestre su stvarno bile ljubazne.....
Eto samo sam htjela podjeliti svoje super prve  dojmove sa Sv.Duha i sve pohvale doktroru i sestrama...........

----------


## šniki

*corina* baš mi je drago da ti se je dr B tako dopao!!!!!! A spermiogram se može i popraviti do kraja 8mj.....( za utjehu mm je na dan punkcije imao kaos od spermiograma......a vidi nas sad)....

----------


## corinaII

Dali mi netko od vas može preporučiti nekakav preparat za mm-a da popravi spermiogram??? Do sada je koristio jedino matičnu mlijeć

----------


## ivica_k

probajte profertil, uzima se 3 mjeseca. njega preporučuju i u mb

----------


## ines31

CorinaII ne brini, tako se i nama dogodilo, svi prijašnji spermiogrami su bili uredni, jedino taj prvi i zadnji na SD isto astenozoospermija, pa eto u potpisu vidiš kako je prvi postupak na SD bio uspješan!!! 
Znam kako se osjećaš, ja sam u komu pala zbog toga, s obzirom da je prije uvijek bilo sve ok! To je najblaži oblik koliko su meni rekli i dr.B uopće nije htjeo komentirat nalaz kao to je sve ok, ništa strašno!  :Love: 
Sretno!!!!!!

Bugaboo, bravo, vidiš da je tulum u labu bio uspješan!!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~z  a transfer!!!!! :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

bugaboo   tako mi je drago  da  ces ipak  ici  na transfer   :Very Happy: 

corina....sretno....zar  dr. nije  u 8mj na godisnjem  ?

----------


## sany 7

Bugaboo, čestitke i na ovom forumu.

Ja danas imala transfer 1bc 1cc i slijedi čekanje.
MM dosadan Pita kad će biti fizičke akcije. Molim vaše prijedloge.

sretno svima

----------


## mala2

> Dali mi netko od vas može preporučiti nekakav preparat za mm-a da popravi spermiogram??? Do sada je koristio jedino matičnu mlijeć


mi smo koristili BIOASTIN. uveli smo i zdravu prehranu. ove godine smo dobili dvije prekrasne curice, uz pomoć dr.B i dr.T.

----------


## bugaboo

> Bugaboo, čestitke i na ovom forumu.
> 
> Ja danas imala transfer 1bc 1cc i slijedi čekanje.
> MM dosadan Pita kad će biti fizičke akcije. Molim vaše prijedloge.
> 
> sretno svima


Drzim fige za veliku betu za 12 dana!

A sta znaci to bc i cc, jesu to blastocista i...?

----------


## sany 7

Da to je blastocista, a ovo je kako sam shvatila skoro blastocista nije sto posto

hvala i tebi puno sreće

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Korky čestitam,bravo za dupliće.
bugaboo, sretno sutra na transferu,
sany7, drži fige za veliku betu.
ja sam danas bila na punkciji, dobili 6 oocita, veli dr.T sve super, sutra zovem za transfer.

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

danas zvala  SD. oplodile se dvije mrvice  :Very Happy: 
transfer u ponedjeljak  :Klap:

----------


## tihić

> danas zvala  SD. oplodile se dvije mrvice 
> transfer u ponedjeljak


bravo za tebe i tvoje male mrvice :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## beba.2

> danas zvala  SD. oplodile se dvije mrvice 
> transfer u ponedjeljak


bravo bravo bravo :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## zrinkič

kiara....opet ja.....koji dan si vadila betu???? meni je danas 12 dan od AIH, jučer sam napravila test:negativan!!!! sutra bi trebala vadit betu! kad splasnu(.)(.)??? živciraju me!

----------


## kiara79

> kiara....opet ja.....koji dan si vadila betu???? meni je danas 12 dan od AIH, jučer sam napravila test:negativan!!!! sutra bi trebala vadit betu! kad splasnu(.)(.)??? živciraju me!


ajoj zrinkić baš mi je žao... :Love: 
betu sam radila 14 dan...ali sam 12 i 13 dan radila test koji je kao i kasnije beta bio negativan...gle sve je to relativno i obavezno vadi betu 14.dan...to ti je najsigurnije...
a (.)(.)...hmmmmm bile preogromne...na opće zadovoljstvo MM  :Grin: ...a na moju nesreću(i bez toga imam dobru 5-icu)pa si misli kak mi je bilo...
splasnule kad sam procurila..
sretno i obavezno izvadi betu..možda se iznenadiš... :Heart: 


ja sam u ponedjeljak na 1.folikulometriji...frka mi je...ko da idem prvi put i frka me da mi kaže OPET nema folikula.. :Rolling Eyes: 
bugaboo  :Very Happy:  super za mrvice..
svima velika pusa i puno,puno pozitivnih vibriza sve kaj vam treba...

----------


## kiara79

vibriza=vibrica :Embarassed:

----------


## kiara79

centaurea tek sad sam vidla bravo,bravo... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zrinkič

kiara.....hvala!!! vadit ću ju sutra....znam da sam možda test napravila prerano....malo nade polažem u betu....mislim da je to to......tebi sretno. pusa!!

----------


## bugaboo

Vracene mi 2 mrvice, 1 cc i 1 8-st. Sad cekamo betu...

Centareua super za tvoje mrvice, kad ce biti transfer?

Zrinkič nadam se da je test napravljen prerano :Kiss:

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

transfer je u ponedjeljak, već sam počela s utrićima, dexom i andolima.
jedino kaj sam užasno pospana po utrićima. a o fetišu na slatko da ne govorim.

----------


## bugaboo

Super, to je onda trensfer 5. dan, znam da nema pravila, ali po onome sto sam citala ako se do tada super razvijaju vece su sanse da uspije.

----------


## tihić

bugaboo sad se probaj isključit mozak i opustiti se ako možeš  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bugaboo

Pokušavam...

----------


## andreja

ne stignem baš previše pratiti što se ovdje događa pa šaljem čarobne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima za sve što vam treba!!!!
sretno!!! :Bye:

----------


## corinaII

> bugaboo   tako mi je drago  da  ces ipak  ici  na transfer  
> 
> corina....sretno....zar  dr. nije  u 8mj na godisnjem  ?


je dr je na godišnjem pa taj prvi ultrazvuk 21d.c ču napraviti kod dr-a u Zadru koji surađuje s Baumanom.... a to mi pada taman krajem 8mj. tako da je postupak u 9

----------


## beba.2

bugaboo, nadam se da će biti  pozitivna beta za par dana. :Very Happy: 

ja imam punkciju u ponedjeljak, nakon 62 menorupa. dobro sam rasturila :Embarassed:

----------


## bugaboo

Beba drzim fige za sto bezbolniju punkciju i puno kvalitetnih JS :Love:

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

beba, držim fige!

----------


## crvenkapica77

beba    sretno

----------


## corinaII

Beba sretno na punkciji

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Curke samo da vas pozdravim*.....*svima velike puse i samo hrabro*.....*moja akcija kreće 9./10.mj*

----------


## crvenkapica77

super iva-mia  i ja cu valjda  na jesen  10-11mj

----------


## sany 7

cetauro suoer i sretno da nam svima ta beta bude kaku je želimo velika.

Dali se krv vadi isto dole u laba. za betu. Koliko se čekaju nalazi

----------


## bugaboo

Krv za betu mozes izvaditi dolje u labu (samo donesi uputnicu), ja sam zadnji put nalaze dobila oko 13h (isti dan).

----------


## bugaboo

Jel netko zna cemu sluzi 1 decapeptyl koji moram primiti 3 dana nakon transfera tj. 6 dana nakon punkcije?

Zadnji put sam bila na drugacijoj stimulaciji, a zaboravila sam pitat dr za sto to sluzi.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam to isto dobila bugaboo......ne znam zasto je

----------


## bugaboo

Malo sam googlala, neki kazu da je to za sprecavanje hiperstimulacije, a drugi da koristi implantaciji i uspjehu postupka. Zivi bili pa vidjeli!

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

puce bok!
u čekanju ET-a, dohvatila me klasična boljka svih koji idu na stimulirani IVF - hiperstimulacija. mužek bu ponorel od mojeg našetavanja iz spavaće do kupaone (prosjek mi je 20 min.) i natrag (+ tu i tam kuhnja - dotankavanje flaše z vodom), nebre se čovek na miru naspati, a i mica-maca tu i tam dobije po repu jer se mota seposut. tak da se uglavnom izležavam (na +35).
pozz.

----------


## beba.2

centaurea, žao mi je zbog hiper. nadam se da će proći brzo. :Love: 

cure, dajte recite šta ste popile za punkciju ili ste tamo kaj dobile? meni dr B rekao da popijem normabel samo. :Confused:   kaj ste si vi popile?

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

ja sam si puknula normabel i voltaren (protiv bolova), ali dobar je i ketonal (voltaren ide isključivo na recept, a ketonale možeš u apoteci dobiti bez problema.)

----------


## beba.2

imam voltaren doma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

super, samo pazi, iako su ti rekli da na punkciju moraš doći preaznog želuca, ja bi si prije voltarena u kljun ubacila keksić ili dva - voltaren jako teško "sjeda" na želudac, pa da te poslije TM ne nosi po bolnici :Grin:

----------


## bugaboo

Centaurea ja sam isto nakon punkcije sve do transfera imala simptome hiperstimulacije, nisam mogla spavati nikako, a kamoli na trbuhu. U 1 trenu sam mislila ici na hitnu koliko me presjecalo u trbuhu, ali do transfera se sve smirilo i sad mi je super. Ne znam da li je to bila reakcija jajnika na punkciju ili hiper, ali svakako nije bilo ugodno.

Nadam se da ce se i tebi smiriti, ali ako ti se ne smiri svakako reci dr na transferu.

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

bugaboo, ne znam ni ja da li je hiperstimulacija ili samo reakcija na punkciju, uglavnom, nadam se da se bude smirilo. ionako mirujem i pijem puno vode, a svakak burem rekla docu. držim fige za pozitivnu betu.

----------


## sany 7

Cure daj te mi recite, jel vas nakon transfera i prije bole bradavice

----------


## crvenkapica77

beba    i meni dr.   rekao  da popijem  normabel  5mg   ja pitala  mogu li i  ketonal  on veli  da mogu...jako me bilo strah jer ne znam kolika je bol  i kako  ce mi tablete pomoc.....drmnula ja   ketonal i pol   i  normabel od 5mg  ( a jest me smantalo  bilo  od norm). ...dr. rekao da dođem u 8 30  ja popila  to u 8h  dosla na red  u 10h    , zamisli,    mislila sam da su tablete popustile.....ketonal sam dobila na recept  mislim da  ga ne mozes kupit  ...ne znam...
koliko imas  folikula?

kako to  prije punkcije  se ne smije  nista jesti  ?  odkud  to???  ja  dokuckovala krosane i popila tablete....ne smije se jesti samo ako se dobiva anestezija...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure daj te mi recite, jel vas nakon transfera i prije bole bradavice


ako si  bila na stimuliranom    onda  nista cudno...mene  da.....bolile i sike i bradavice  od dana  kad sam pocela sa  pikanjem do bete.....izludila sam

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ketonal sam dobila na recept  mislim da  ga ne mozes kupit


Možeš kupiti Ketonal bez recepta.  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Možeš kupiti Ketonal bez recepta.



nisam znala  :Wink:    kao da sam negdje cula da ne moze

----------


## korky

Drage cure!
Evo da se i mi napokon javimo.
Kao što znate rodila sam 13.07.2010 i doma smo došli 16.07.2010. Sve je prošlo u najboljem redu. Roko je 2550gr. i 47cm a Luna 2510gr. i 49cm. Nitko sretniji od nas. Moram napomenuti da je dr. Bauman bio na porodu i puno mu hvala na svemu!!!
Cure i dalje vibram i držim fige da vam se ostvare najljepši snovi što prije. pusa svima!!!!!

----------


## AnneMary

korky preslatki su!

čestitam!

----------


## Lara

Bok cure... Ja sam nova neznam ni gdje treba pisati... Ima li tko iskustva s azoospermiom???

----------


## kiara79

korky :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kandela

joj korky predivno...ja sutra idem opet po svoje....pusa svima.....

----------


## kandela

nemojte nikako piti ketonal jer lose djeluje na reproduktivni sistem....

----------


## šniki

*korky* draga divni su!!! Jooooooj!!!!!!! :Zaljubljen: 
*kandela* sretno!!!

----------


## beba.2

> beba    i meni dr.   rekao  da popijem  normabel  5mg   ja pitala  mogu li i  ketonal  on veli  da mogu...jako me bilo strah jer ne znam kolika je bol  i kako  ce mi tablete pomoc.....drmnula ja   ketonal i pol   i  normabel od 5mg  ( a jest me smantalo  bilo  od norm). ...dr. rekao da dođem u 8 30  ja popila  to u 8h  dosla na red  u 10h    , zamisli,    mislila sam da su tablete popustile.....ketonal sam dobila na recept  mislim da  ga ne mozes kupit  ...ne znam...
> koliko imas  folikula?



nemam pojma koliko imam folikula, nisu ništa rekli, samo da su lijepo narasli. pitala sam rekli da ne brinem, da je bitno koliko će biti jajnih stanica. pa sutra ćemo znati, a već me pere takva nervoza

----------


## tihić

Korky čestitam, a braco i seka su preslatki :Zaljubljen: 

Beba nemoj se bojat i sretno sutra :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Korky cestitam!

----------


## AnneMary

evo stanje: dosta folikula na oba jajnika. malo nesrazmjerno rastu neki su 14 mm, a neki već 18 mm.
večeras još 2 gonala, ujutro kontrola i vjerovatno sutra navečer štoperica.

malo me već strah punkcije, još pamtim onu od prije 4 godine, sad ću vjerovatno dobit još jednu za pamćenje, samo je pitanje jel će bit bolja ili gora.

cure koje ste uzimale anesteziju, tu šta daju, recite jel to išta pomoglo?
i dajte malo iskustva koja kombinacija ljekova imalo djeluje?

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam za obje punkcije popila kombinaciju normabel + nesto protiv bolova, i sama punkcija mi nije bila tako strasna kao sto neke cure pricaju. Ali opet svatko ima razlicit prag boli...

Beba.2 nadam se da je punkcija rezultirala kvalitetnim JS :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

anneMary    jesi ti na  SD??
ja sam htjela anesteziju     , nisam je dobila,  umrla sam  od straha  , popila  normabel + ketonal    ( ponavljam se ja ali nema veze  :Wink:  ) i  proslo  onak     ...nije  toliko bolilo....onda dr. veli  sestri...vidis - zele anesteziju  a   gotovo  za  5min  i moze se izdrzat....donekle i jeste u pravu   ali  kad se bojis  ..... 
drugi put   mozda necu ni trazit anesteziju  jedino ako bude  vise od  8  folikula............

za ketonal sam cula da  nije dobar  za  zene  koje se bore sa neplodnoscu - ustvari pise na nuspojavama...e  ja velim jedna tableta nece  me sj***t......i opet cu ga uzet  kad budem isla na punkciju.....inace ga nekoristim   imam dvi kutije  doma   ....da me zub rasura ili glava ili bilo sto ne bi ga uzela popila bi nesto drugo.....

beba   cekamo  vijesti  draga , nadam sa da si dobro   pusaaaa

----------


## AnneMary

da na SD.
ja sam prvu punkciju imala nešto manje od 30 folikula i stvarno sam jedva izdržala, pred kraj je već bilo grozno.
a sad ću vidit kako će biti.

----------


## Jim

Kada govorimo o boli prilikom punkcije mislim da veeliiikuuu ulogu igra koliki broj folikula se punktira. 
Nije isto kada se punktiraju 3 folikula ili 33. Ja sam dobila 23 js sa samo jednog jajnika onda možete zamisliti koliko folikula su brojila oba jajnika ... punkcija bez anestezije, a da ne spominjem kako je "čarobno" kada ne mogu doći do kojeg folikula pa vam sestre stišću stomak a dr. bode par puta dok ne uspije.
Što se punkcija tiče ne može se govoriti o pragu boli jer svaka od nas je u različitoj situaciji, sve ovisi o težini punkcije i brojnosti folikula.
Prije mene je bila žena koja je imala 3 folikula, bila je gotova za 5 min i rekla je dr kako je jako nježan i da ju ništa nije boljelo...ja sam bila pola sata, sigurnih 7 uboda, izašla mokra od znoja a o bolovima da ne pričam.
AnneMary potpisujem !

----------


## AnneMary

Jim ne znam kako samo sedam uboda pa svaki folikul je jedan ubod, i jedna stanica!
valjda si osjetila više tih 7 , nego ove druge!

glavno da budu dobre stanice i za 3 tjedna jedan veliki +, drugo me iskreno ne zanima.
imamo cilj koji ćemo dostić!

----------


## Jim

AnneMary - nije svaki folikul jedan obod već ubodu i usisavaju sadržaj jajnika nastojeći da iz jednog uboda što više usisaju kako bi se jajnici što manje pikali, kao što ni svaki folikul nije jajna stanica jer uvijek bude i praznih folikula.
...iskustva sa punkcije su iz mog neuspjelog ivf-a, sada sam u postupku sa smrznutim js.

----------


## crvenkapica77

slazem se sa *jim*....hvala bogu nije svaki folikul jedan ubod....pa crkle bi..ja imala oko 7-8 folikula  3 uboda imala.. ...naravno da je lakse podnijet  manje folikula....evo moje misljenje i iskustvo, do 7 folikula se moze podnijet bez anestezije....samo da nisu na nezgodnom mjestu

annemary  ako ti dr. nije predlozio  anesteziju vjerovatno nemas puno folikula...ono mislim  nemas  vise od 7-8  valjda....
ma bit ce to dobro....ja jedva cekam  svoju  2 . punkciju....(  sad tako mislim   :Smile:   )

----------


## TeddyBearz

10 js bez anestezije, samo Ketonal + Normabel. Nije baš bio neki užitak, ali dalo se izdržati.  :Grin:

----------


## beba.2

evo i mene, dobili smo 7 oocita (js). bilo je jako puno folikula ali praznih. dr. T je bila izrazito nježna koliko može biti. prvi ubodi nisu bili bolni, ali na drugom jajniku su bili koma. da ne kažem da sam popila voltaren i normabel oko 8:20 a na punkciji već bila u 8:30. a rekli da dođem oko 9. nisu djelovali ali bilo je ok. išla sam leći u apartman sat vremena, ali sam bila oko 3,5 sata. dr. T bila sama, pa punkcije, pa operacije pa transferi. šta da kažem. kad me počelo boljeti dok sam ležala u apartmanu, taman su počeli djelovati voltareni i normabel tako da se mm kidao od smijeha sa mnom. :Laughing: 
rekla sam da oplode 3 js. vidit ćemo sutra, obavezno javim
 centaurea mislim da sam te vidjela i ne znam kako si izdržala čekajući transfer. :Love:

----------


## beba.2

Teddy, koja si ti onda bila od one dvije?

----------


## beba.2

što se anestezije tiče prošli tjedan sam čula dr. B da je jednoj ženi govorio da nema anestezije, nešto s kisikom. da su pokvarili aparat pa da im ga više ne daju. eto zašto nema anestezije

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Teddy, koja si ti onda bila od one dvije?


Nije to bilo danas nego prošli mjesec.  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Very Happy: 


> što se anestezije tiče prošli tjedan sam čula dr. B da je jednoj ženi govorio da nema anestezije, nešto s kisikom. da su pokvarili aparat pa da im ga više ne daju. eto zašto nema anestezije


super   7js  .. :Very Happy: jedva cekam  sutra....vratit ce ti  3  embrija  ?

ajme majko mila , jos  prije nego sam ja isla na punkciju  bilo je problema sa  tim aparatom za kisik....da je sve do milinovica.....grrrr.. :Evil or Very Mad: 
kakav  apartman  ?  
a jadna ti za 10 min  nisu mogli ni djelovati  tablete.....a meni proslo bilo   2h  - ali bilo pa proslo  jel tako....odmah se zaboravi....sretno   :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Beba navijam za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## beba.2

> super   7js  ..jedva cekam  sutra....vratit ce ti  3  embrija  ?
> 
> ajme majko mila , jos  prije nego sam ja isla na punkciju  bilo je problema sa  tim aparatom za kisik....da je sve do milinovica.....grrrr..
> kakav  apartman  ?  
> a jadna ti za 10 min  nisu mogli ni djelovati  tablete.....a meni proslo bilo   2h  - ali bilo pa proslo  jel tako....odmah se zaboravi....sretno


ona soba do pomoćnog laboratorija, skroz uvučena na kraju. tamo su 3 kreveta i tamo smo nas tri ležale. prvo smo trebale ležati sat vremena, ali je dr. T danas bila sama pa je imala gužvu sa operacijama. da , još dok sam tamo ležala sve sam zaboravila jer me prestalo boliti. da rekla sam neka oplode sva tri, jer sam imala jako puno praznih folikula pa sam se bojala šta ako neka stanica ne bude dobra, stalno bi se pitala, ovako sva tri i vidit ćemo da li će biti uspješno.

----------


## beba.2

> Beba navijam za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala bugaboo

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

evo me.
vratili mi dvije mrvice, jednu morulu i jednu cc (kaj im to dojde?)  :Confused: 
danas me izludilo čekanje jer je dr.T sama, a morala je na operaciju koja se zakomplicirala, tak da smo došli na red tek oko pol jedan. vele, doći na transver punog mjehura (i valjda praznog želuca  :Laughing: ). natjerala sam mm-a da mi oko pol 12 ode po nekakve klipiće jer bi mogla i vola pojesti u tom trenutku.
uglavnom, sad sam doma, upravo se častim s ogromnom porcijom pudinga.
i uspuk kaj im to dojde mirovanje c/c (mislim, razmem mirovanje ali c/c?)
Korky čestitke na bebačima, preslatki su.

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

beba, i ja navijam za tulum u labu.
kaj se tiče ležanja, moram priznati da mi je bilo smiješno kad je došla sestra i natjerala vas doma. ja sam ležala 15 min i mislim da bi pošizila da sam morala ležati koju minutu duže.

----------


## crvenkapica77

i meni nije bilo jasno  to  cc  mirovanje.....ja mirovala po svom  :Wink:

----------


## tihić

beba želim da sutra čuješ lijepe vijesti,a sigurna sam da hoćeš  :Smile:

----------


## kandela

c/c mirovanje znaci da ce vam vas ginekolog tocno odrediti, a imamo pravo 14-21 dan...ja sam dobila 21  :Smile:  danas bila gore i sad cekamo betu 2.8.

----------


## beba.2

hej cure! zvala sam, oplodile su se, u četvrtak je transfer. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  nisu mi rekli da li su se sva tri oplodila, samo mi je ženska rekla da ću u čet sve saznati. zašto mi nije htjela reći, ne znam. ma glavno da su se oplodile i da ćemo doći do transfera, makar do bete ću biti trudnica, a nadam se i svih 9 mjeseci.

kandela , vibram za pozitivnu betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## bugaboo

Beba super :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Centaurea, Kandela pa vi betu vadite isti dan, drzim fige da obje bete budu ogromne :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

punkcija u četvrtak!
rekli popij nešto za bolove i normabel.

samo da sve dobro prođe!

beba2 vidimo se!

----------


## beba.2

anemary, sretno u čet i vidimo se!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! samo popij normabel i voltaren ili ketonal i bu sve super

----------


## kiara79

sutra AIH..
pozzzz.. :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

maloprije sam se piknila sa ovitrelle, sad slijedi puno raznih čekanja, moj najteži dio!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> sutra aih..
> Pozzzz..


*sretno*

----------


## kiara79

bila,odradila i sad čekamo 04.08.
bilo je užasno bolno i lagano sam i krvarila sad se već smiruje,ali me i dalje boli..
prvi put to nije bilo strašno,ali sad je bilo bolno,al dobro preživjeli smo...

----------


## špelkica

Sretno Kiara! Navijamo za betu! Zašto je bilo bolno?

----------


## crvenkapica77

kako to da aih boli??  meni to ko  papa-test    i transfer mi je  slican

----------


## bugaboo

Kiara zao mi je sto je bilo bolno, vibramo za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## beba.2

kiara,  vibram za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i meni je aih bio dosta bolan.

anne mary, vibram za folikulice i jajne stanice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

ne znam curke...bila neka druga dr.nitko od naših doktora nije bio i trajalo je oko 10 min. teško je posložila instrumente i onda me tako s nečim zakvačila i uštipnula da sam vidjela sve zvijezde i kompletno me oblio znoj..
al dobro ko što rekoh,sve za malog pišulinca..
crvenkapice pa ni mene nije AIH prije bolio,tako da sad ovo nisam očekivala,a i jako brzo je bilo gotovo...
svima koje očekujete punkcije,transfere,čekate betu ili radite bilo što drugo želim PUUUUUNNOOOO sreće..
pozzzzz...

----------


## AnneMary

i mene je tako bolio jedan transfer jer me uštipnila nepotrebno, samo je trebalo malo bolje namjestit stol, jer drugi put kad se to podesilo nisam ni osjetila.

a šta ćeš moraju na nama vježbat, a mi nemamo izbora nego šuti i trpi.
kiara nadam se da će ti ovaj aih biti dobitni!

odoh u horizontalu, a sutra ćemo vidjet šta će bit!

pozz!

----------


## ksena28

> Bok cure... Ja sam nova neznam ni gdje treba pisati... Ima li tko iskustva s azoospermiom???


draga lara, ovdje ti je azoo tema:  http://forum.roda.hr/forums/87-Potpomognuta-oplodnja

----------


## beba.2

bokk , evo mene. vratili mi 2 zametka, 6-stanična. 2 su zamrznuli. e sad, ja sam došla doma i idem na wc pipi, kad imam šta vidjeti, ja dosta krvarim. je li to normalno? čitam i čitam ali nigdje to nisam našla.

----------


## bugaboo

Beba ja stvarno ne znam, nisam niti kod jednog transfera krvarila, ali moguce je da su te onim instrumentima malo ogrebali pa da otuda krv. Ako ces biti mirnija nazovi odmah gore sestre pa ih pitaj.

----------


## beba.2

ma hoću, baš sam preplašena sad. idem ih zvati

----------


## beba.2

ej evo mm zvao. rekla mi je dr.T da je to od onog štipanja , da se ne brinem da će prestati. uh, koje olakšanje.

----------


## AnneMary

evo mene, 7 stanica.
neću spominjat bol, tek sam sad došla sebi.

čekamo sutra!

----------


## bugaboo

AnneMary za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

beba2 sretno...tak je i meni jučer bilo,krvarila sam od toga štipanja i do popodne se to smirilo i sada je ok...
AnneMary za tulum u labu...sretno.. :Heart:

----------


## beba.2

> bokk , evo mene. vratili mi 2 zametka, 6-stanična. 2 su zamrznuli. e sad, ja sam došla doma i idem na wc pipi, kad imam šta vidjeti, ja dosta krvarim. je li to normalno? čitam i čitam ali nigdje to nisam našla.


eto kako su me cure malo opomenule, da razjasnim, zamrznuli su dvije oocite, a ne zametka :Embarassed:  mali lapsus

----------


## beba.2

annemary, za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## beba.2

> beba2 sretno...tak je i meni jučer bilo,krvarila sam od toga štipanja i do popodne se to smirilo i sada je ok...
> AnneMary za tulum u labu...sretno..



je, i meni se već smirilo, a baš me bilo uplašilo.

----------


## crvenkapica77

beba sretno....za 14 dana hocu  veliku betu  da cujem   :Wink: 
annemary   super  7 js....nek bude dalje sve ok ~~~~~~~za tulum~~~~
kiara   i tvoju betu cekam   :Wink:

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

hej cure, kaj ima?
kak vam prolazi čekanje?
mene ubija.

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam svoju neizvjesnost s cekanjem jutros rasprsila s velikim - na testu, u utorak vadim betu, ali to je pro forme.

Nadam se da cete vi cure imati vise srece :Love:

----------


## tihić

buugaboo baš mi je žao

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

bugaboo  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

bugaboo baš mi je žao.. :Love: 
ja isto mislim da ovaj put ništa jer nam je baš sve krivo krenulo od samog početka tak da ne polažem nade u ovaj postupak...
sretno svima.. :Heart:

----------


## beba.2

buagoo, :Love: 

ja uglavnom spavam, utrogestani me lijepo samo uljuljaju u san!

----------


## crvenkapica77

bugaboo, ja cu cekat  da nam javis   betu.....drzim fige.....

----------


## AnneMary

a ja čekam utorak!

ovaj vikend nikako da prođe.
a još sutra cijeli dan!

----------


## crvenkapica77

AnneMary   jel tebi danas transfer??    sretno....
bugaboo      ....beta?

----------


## bugaboo

Tek u 13h su mi nalazi, ali vec znam rezultat jer sam jucer pocela nesto brljaviti, izgleda da utrici odgađaju neizbjezno...

----------


## beba.2

bugaboo,  :Love: 

anemary, sretno na transferu~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

evo mene!
dvije lijepe blastice se griju u maminom trbuhu.
nadam se da će obje tu i ostat još devet mjeseci.

ništa nisu zamrzli, sad kad to znam još sam sretna da uopće imam dvije blastice.
samo ne znam jesu bile nezrele ili prezrele.

sretno nam bilo, idem se prebacit na "nakon transfera"

----------


## crvenkapica77

super  annemary...ceka te 14 dugih dana...
.ma i onako nikakve koristi od  zamrznutih  js....

----------


## bugaboo

Evo beta 2,39, u 9. mj idemo na prirodnjak ili zamrznute JS, ali nicem se ne nadam.

----------


## beba.2

annemary, sad samo odmaranje. :Heart: 

bugaboo :Love:

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

bugaboo   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni moja dr.ginicka  juce  potvrdila  da nemam prava vise na putni trosak  za ZG  :Sad: .....nego  najbliza bolnica koja radi mpo...a to je split.....

----------


## tihić

> evo mene!
> dvije lijepe blastice se griju u maminom trbuhu.
> nadam se da će obje tu i ostat još devet mjeseci.
> 
> ništa nisu zamrzli, sad kad to znam još sam sretna da uopće imam dvije blastice.
> samo ne znam jesu bile nezrele ili prezrele.
> 
> sretno nam bilo, idem se prebacit na "nakon transfera"


sretno i želim ti pozitivnu betu

----------


## bugaboo

Kiara, Beba.2, AnneMary, Centaurea zelim vam velike bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

hvala bugaboo, ali sve mi se čini da od moje bete nikaj. već četvrti dan polako curim.  :Sad:

----------


## beba.2

centaurea, pa kako curiš? koliko su ti inače ciklusi? nemoj samo pasti u depru. ja sam se jučer tako isplakala, više me ništa ne boli, niti sam napuhnuta, niti me grudi bole, baš ništa.

----------


## kiara79

bugaboo hvala na lijepim željama za veliku betu,ali i ja mislim da ni od moje bete ništa... :Sad: 
za razliku od prošli put ja sad nemam ni jedan jedini simptomić..baš ništa.. i nekako mislim da ću procurit prije bete..
ja sam se već i pripremila na to i u planu mi je postupak u 9 mj.,naš zadnji AIH...a nakon toga ću se pobrinuti da 1.IVF bude oko Božića... :Rolling Eyes: 
lijepo sam ja to isplanirala,sad još to treba provesti i u djelo... :Grin: 


zaboravila sam napisati...
kad sam bila na zadnjoj folikulometriji pričala sam sa curom koja je prije 3 god.radila 1.aih na SD,rodila curicu,i sad je došla po bracu ili seku,opet 1 aih i opet bingo...
svaka čast i takve stvari je lijepo čuti,pogotovo meni skeptiku...
ja je lijepo pozdravljam ako nas čita i želim joj puno sreće i bezbrižnu i mirnu trudnoću.. :Heart: 
pozdrav svim curkama,a posebno čekalicama bete,ovaj mjesec nas ima dosta i da vam svima od reda budu trocifrene...

sorry kaj sam se raspisala..

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

bugaboo, bez  brige, nisam u depri, hvala na brizi.
samo znam kakve su šanse i realna sam.
znam da curenje ne mora značiti ništa i čekam ponedjeljak.
nada ipak umire zadnja.  :Yes:

----------


## šniki

Curke moje drage, evo da se javim malo, ja svaki dan poškicam na kratko kaj se događa.
Mislim na svaku od vas i nadam se s vama.....držte se cure....jer stvarno je sve moguće, čuda se događaju!!!
Melina trenutačno hrče ali da je budna sve bi vas pozdravila!!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam i nakon negativnog testa i brljavljenja dan prije bete jos uvijek gajila nadu da ce beta mozda pokazati suprotno...

----------


## kiara79

> Curke moje drage, evo da se javim malo, ja svaki dan poškicam na kratko kaj se događa.
> Mislim na svaku od vas i nadam se s vama.....držte se cure....jer stvarno je sve moguće, čuda se događaju!!!
> Melina trenutačno hrče ali da je budna sve bi vas pozdravila!!!!


mišica mala hrče... :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## beba.2

cure, ja imam + na testu, 9 dpt. izgleda dda su se obadvije mrvice primile, u utorak idem vadit betu

----------


## bugaboo

Beba super, bit ce to velika beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

jeeeeeeeeeeeee  to beba......bravo....tko ce cekat sad taj utorak.......sretno.....bas mi je drago....

----------


## BOZZ

To beba2 to moramo proslavit jeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## beba.2

hvala cure,

bozz moramo svakako, kako si mi ti?

----------


## tihić

beba čestitam juppiii :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

bravo beba :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..baš mi je drago zbog tebe..ajde da i nekome uspije..
ja sam nažalost počela lagano krvarit i mislim da ni neću vadit betu u srijedu..teško mi je mada sam znala da će biti takav ishod.. :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara   :Love:

----------


## BOZZ

evo pomalo buša raste ,i bebač se lijepo razvija,zakaj neideš u pon vaditi betu tako sam i ja i bila je ogromna več 9 dan.

----------


## tihić

kiara :Love: (a da napraviš test za svaku sigurnost)

----------


## beba.2

> evo pomalo buša raste ,i bebač se lijepo razvija,zakaj neideš u pon vaditi betu tako sam i ja i bila je ogromna več 9 dan.


mm mi radi u pon cijeli dan a ne dozvoljava mi da još vozim auto. čuva me kao kap vode na dlanu. :Zaljubljen: 

kiara :Love:

----------


## šniki

Dobro jutro drage ženice!!!
*beba.2* čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeliku tetu betu.......
evo još jedna SD trudnica nam je rodila(konačno)....*.lanarica* je jučer rodila curicu , tešku 3800g i dugu 53cm.....naime da stvar bude zanimljivija njoj i meni je termin bio na isti dan 24.07......toliko o terminima....( no da, nisam ja mjerilo kad moja micika je brzi gonzalez).....
Eto, čestitam dragim roditeljima, a maloj Miji velika dobrodošlica :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:  :Love:

----------


## ines31

Čestitke Lanarici i cijeloj obitelji, curki pusa od nas!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## beba.2

čestitke Lanarici na malenoj princezici :Heart:

----------


## tihić

pridružujem se čestitkama novoj obitelji :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitke  lanarici i njezinoj obitelji   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiara79

čestikle mami i tati,a malenoj velika dobrodošlica... :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

moje krvarenje je stalo,bilo nešto u subotu,no jučer i danas ništa... :Rolling Eyes: 
u srijedu ipak vadim betu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno   kiara   :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

hvala ti crvenkapice..a što ćeš ti,i dalje na SD ili ćeš probati u Splitu..

----------


## beba.2

sretno kiara, da ipak beta bude pozitivna :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

> sretno kiara, da ipak beta bude pozitivna


hvala ti beba.2..
a ja tebi želim ogromnu i prekrasnu betu...za sutra.. :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## beba.2

> hvala ti beba.2..
> a ja tebi želim ogromnu i prekrasnu betu...za sutra..


i ja se nadam s time da je danas na testu još tamnija crtica

----------


## vinalina

kiara, koji ti je dan? Jel ne bi mogla sutra vaditi betu?
beba, ma to je tooo!
Cure, sretnoo!

----------


## AnneMary

> Dobro jutro drage ženice!!!
> *beba.2* čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeliku tetu betu.......
> evo još jedna SD trudnica nam je rodila(konačno)....*.lanarica* je jučer rodila curicu , tešku 3800g i dugu 53cm.....naime da stvar bude zanimljivija njoj i meni je termin bio na isti dan 24.07......toliko o terminima....( no da, nisam ja mjerilo kad moja micika je brzi gonzalez).....
> Eto, čestitam dragim roditeljima, a maloj Miji velika dobrodošlica



znači šniki ti si rodila mjesec dana ranije, a to pišem zato da te podsjetim da ne zaboraviš tražit produžetak porodiljnog za tih mjesec dana.

----------


## šniki

* AnneMary* hvala kaj misliš!!! :Zaljubljen: 
*kiara* draga ja se i dalje nadam da bu to to, da bu pozitivno :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> hvala ti crvenkapice..a što ćeš ti,i dalje na SD ili ćeš probati u Splitu..



mislim da cu  pokusat u  CITA, Split,.....znat cu  to  u 9mj..sta cu - gdje cu.....kamo srece  da mi je taj ZG  blizi...

----------


## kiara79

> kiara, koji ti je dan? Jel ne bi mogla sutra vaditi betu?
> beba, ma to je tooo!
> Cure, sretnoo!


vinalina,nažalost ne mogu sutra,nemam uputnicu,sutra tek idem po nju,pa ću u srijedu izvadit...joj tak mi sve to ide na živce,u gadnoj sam depri i samo za......... MM a on siroček tak strpljiv i brižan :Zaljubljen: ...za svaku sitnicu tulim i baš sam u komi.. :Sad: 
šniki draga kad bi bar to bilo to...al sjećam se da mi je na AIH-u dr.rekla jel znate vi koliki je postotak uspješnosti-jako mali...tako da...(ne se nadati,no to nije rekla)
kažem ja,pa znam...

----------


## bugaboo

Cestitke Lanarici na malenom smotuljku :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Kiara nadam se da ce te beta ipak ugodno iznenaditi :Love: 

Za bebu vec znamo da ce biti velika beta :Very Happy:

----------


## beba.2

vadila betu ali će sutra biti gotova, danas nemaju reagensa. tek im iza 12 h dolazi.

----------


## kiara79

> vadila betu ali će sutra biti gotova, danas nemaju reagensa. tek im iza 12 h dolazi.


beba glavno da je plusić tu i to ti je sigurno to... :Saint: 

moja beta i ja ćemo ipak pričekat neko bolje vrijeme...na testu debeli minus i to je to za ovo ljeto...
na jesen idemo u nove pohode,a do tada ostajte mi dobre,pametne i lijepe..
annemary ti si iduća i želim ti ogromnu betu i imam neki felling za tebe... :Heart: 
svima ostalima želim ugodno ljeto i puuuunnnnnooooooo kućne radinosti.. :Grin: 
pozzzz...

----------


## beba.2

kiara, hvala ti puno. i drži mi se, brzo će jesen. :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## tihić

kiara žao mi je glavu gore

----------


## KIKLA123

:Klap: evo da i ja i ovdje čestitam našoj dragoj *lanarici                  svima drugima za sve što im treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

----------


## beba.2

cure moja beta iznosi 449! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinalina

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Toooooo, čestitam!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Super Beba, cestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## beba.2

hvala cure, puno vam hvala :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

> cure moja beta iznosi 449!


super beba.2!  :Very Happy: 



ja planiram ujutro jedna testić ali ne nadam se previše.
nekako je više loših simptoma nego dobrih.

----------


## beba.2

onda vibramo za ujutro~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i nadam se da će te ipak osjećaj prevariti

----------


## crvenkapica77

joojj beba   super vijest....cestitam !!!!! :Very Happy: 
annemary   drzim fige   :Heart: 

kiara   :Love:

----------


## ines31

Bravo beba.2, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AnneMary~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~za  veliku tetu betu!!!!

----------


## H2O

Curama sa sv. Duha šaljem puno vibrica,mislim na vas  :Kiss: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja sam ušla u 38.t.t. i uskoro grlim još jednu curicu začetu na sv.Duhu :Zaljubljen: 


*AnneMary* držim fige do neba
*beba* ne mogu da i ovdje ne poskočim za tebe :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

*beba.2* bravoooooooooo!!!! Čestitam od :Heart: 
*AnneMary* držim figice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude pozitivno :Zaljubljen: 
* H2O* još malo i tvoj smotuljak je u tvom naručju,  :Zaljubljen: ~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude onak supać, supać........
svim curkama pusa od mene i Meli ( joooj, ja tu šaljem puse a moja cicka micka prducka :Embarassed: )......

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam ušla u 38.t.t. i uskoro grlim još jednu curicu začetu na sv.Duhu


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tihić

beba.2 čestitam na trudnoći  :Very Happy: :

AnneMary zanemari simptome i sretno sutra  :Zaljubljen: 

H2O  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

Hvala vam svima na vibricama i lijepim željama,
 i jako mi je žao šta moram reći da je moj test jedan veliki minus.

s obzirom da je 10 dnt i da u bile 2 blastice, mislim da se nemam više čemu nadat osim čudu, 
a ono se ne događa baš svakom.

toliko sam želila vidjet taj plus da moram priznat da sam i minus dobro podnila.

a sad slijedi odmor, srećom pa su doktori na godišnjem jer vjerujem da bih već ovaj ciklus opet bila gore.

preostalim čekalicama želim da one ipak ugledaju plus.
vjerujem da je to puno ljepši osjećaj, i da ću ga i ja jednom dočekat.

sretno cure! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

annemary   :Love:

----------


## vinalina

AnneMary, jel ćeš ipak ići vaditi betu?

Žao mi je, znam kakvo je to razočarenje.

 Riječi utjehe - upornost...se isplati! Kiss.

----------


## bugaboo

:Love: AnneMary :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

sačekat ću još par dana, 
mislim da neću ić vadit betu, nisam do sad ni išla, jer moram u Zagreb.

ako ne dođe vještica do ponedjeljka onda ću vidjet.

----------


## beba.2

annemary, :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Bok cure, evo me.
Vadila betu u ponedjeljak, čista nula.
Nema veze idemo dalje. 
Kaj za inat, nije dosta kaj se patim po ZGu, hodam na folikulometrije, pikam se (pikaju me), delam ko konj, nego mi je još za vikend crkel komp.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Moj vjerni Simens. Crko do kraja. Tak da do danas nisam mogla na internet, da vam se bar javim. Novoga mi je MM kupil jučer, a tek sam ga danas osposobila za delati.
Uglavnom, skoro sam popi...la.
Lanarice, čestitam na malom zamotuljku.  :Klap: 
Beba.2, super za veliku betu.  :Very Happy: 
Kiara79, javi se, navijamo za tebe.  :Zaljubljen: 
AnneMary,  :Love:

----------


## beba.2

centaurea, žao mi je radi negativne bete  :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Centaurea :Love:

----------


## martinela

Drage moje, trebam vašu malu pomoć tj odgovor na pitanje. Unaprijed se ispričavam ako ne znam koji stručni izraz jer pitam za frendicu koja je dva puta bila na umjetnoj oplodnji i nije uspjela ostati trudna. Ima veliku želju i volju pokušati ponovno ali ne na Vuk Vrhovcu nego bi ona negdje drugdje. Preporučila sam joj SD jer sam joj puno prepričavala vaša iskustva s foruma (velika sam joj podrška u svim dosadašnjim pokušajima a pogotovo sad kad sam rodila, želim da i ona osjeti taj osjećaj kako je to biti majka i zato ću joj pomoći koliko mogu i biti joj oslonac jer sam uvidjela da je stvarno teško prolaziti cijeli postupak sama samo s mužem-osjetim da joj treba prijatelj)
Uglavnom, ono što nju zanima a odnosi se na SD: da li se prilikom vađenja jajnih stanica dobije kakav oblik narkoze tj. nekakva injekcija protiv bolova ili ih vade (kako ona kaže) na živo?

Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## AnneMary

lijepo od tebe martinela!  :Love: 
a odgovor na tvoje pitanje je : još uvijek na živo, ne znam kad će se to i hoće li se promjenit. nemaju nekakav aparat za kisik, pokvaren je!

----------


## crvenkapica77

pozz  martinela.....na SD   ne  daju nista....popijes  sam nesto protiv bolova  +  normabel.....ali nije strasno  toliko ako se ima do 7 folikula   ...
govorilo se da ce davati opcu anesteziju  na SD ali  mislim od toga nista.....tvojoj priji  sve  najbolje dalje

----------


## vinalina

Martinela,ja sam dobila na punkciji koktel u venu i bilo je suuuperr, nisam niš osjećala, bila sam svjesna i haaaaj...

----------


## BOZZ

ja sam imala preko 20 js i dobila sam opču anesteziju.

----------


## crvenkapica77

bozz   to je bilo prije tako....sad nema vise anestezije a   to vinalina da daju nekakav koktelic  u venu  nikad cula,  aj  to je dobra vijest...   nek su poceli nesto davat    a ne da hodamo po ljekarnama i  pitamo sta je najjace za bolove ......ja sam doduse bila u 6mj  mozda se od tada nesto promjenilo.....

----------


## vinalina

Crvenkapice, ja sam bila u 2 mjesecu i više puta na ovoj stranici napisala da sam dobila koktel.
Jedini je problem, kaj oni to ne nude već moraš prosit

----------


## bugaboo

Meni oba puta rekli da popijem nesto protiv bolova i nomabel, 1. put bilo 4 JS, 2. put 11 JS.

----------

